# ISIS Colchester.... part 10



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies 

Love, luck & sticky vibes

   

Natasha xx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

NIKOLA - On 2nd ivf cycle, d'ring since 17/10, egg collection 23/11, test date 10/12 ish

SAM - 5 years ttc, 5 IVF (BFN), 1 miscarriage. Natural BFP 05/07. Pregnant EDD 02/08

JULIA - 3 yr old DS with Clomid, 1 miscarriage. I failed ICSI. Deciding what to do next.

LISA -

LIZ -

SHELLEY -

DEBS -

CLEO -

EM - 13yr old ds from previous marriage: dh had vasectomy reversal 4yrs ago had 1 full ivf cycle ended up in hospital with severe ohss for 6 days - 3 embies frozen - had fet, bfn - 1 frozen embie left - need to loose 2 stone before next cycle

CATH -

RIVKA - 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 chlomid pg ended in m/c, 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 ivf BFN, 1 fet resulted in pg but then m/c, now on accu and Chinese herbs ttc naturally - if doesn't work consultant suggests chlomid again

JOJO -

LIVVY -

RACHEL -

LOUI - 5 IUI's and 1st IVF/ICSI all BFN - immature eggs. DR'g since 31st Oct on 2nd IVF/ICSI. Egg Collection 7th Dec, Embryo Transfer 10th Dec and test date Christmas Eve!

SPANGLE -

SAMONTHEMOON - Consultant appt 5th nov to arrange tx start date!!


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Part 10 already!!!   Some  for everyone ttc.

Tricksy - Thanks for starting off the list.  I do think it will be very helpful and now I know (by my count at least) that there are 17 of us I will no longer apologise for not always being able to keep up and do personals.

Loui - I don't think you need to worry too much about being late with an injection.  Although I was always told to stick within a 2 hour period, being late one day will not hurt.  When I injected I always stuck the needle in fully in at a 90 degree angle.  I wonder if you got bubbles at the surface whether it means you didn't put the needle in far enough? 

Rachel - I have two sisters.  One has 4 kids and the other 5.  In fact my eldest sister, despite only being 4 years older than me, has 2 grandkids.  It was very hard watching my neice have kids before me.

Rivka - I hadn't realised that you, like Tricksy, have had so many miscarriages.  I am so sorry.

SamM - When will you be starting?

Tricksy - No names as yet.  Dh is rubbishing everything I come up with which is really getting me fed up!!

Sam


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Thought i couldget thew first post in!!!    I don't know how to save the messages 

Loui ~ We asked about taking them to blast as if we have enough we'd def like to give it a go. It costs £500 on top of whatever ur tx costs but after speaking to julie about it were even more keen  

Sam2007~ Not 100% We have our con appt on mon and julie said today that once we've signed everything we can start as soon as we want!!! I was saying on another thread that it's all been very quick, From our first appt to the con appt on mon to arrange a date ect it's only been 10 days!!!! They have been very obliging when we have asked for it to be asap they really have outdone themselves   Thouroughly impressed with ISIS especially when u hear so many things about other clinics (even if it's private tx) where ladies are having to wait ages between appointments! 

Thanks for moving the list across too  Just too many to keep up with!! 

SamM xxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

SamM - And I hadn't even realised that I was first on!  I think from now on is a very tricky time for treatment what with Xmas coming up and you need to bear that in mind when deciding when to go ahead.  I see that Loui is testing on Xmas Eve - hopefully she will be getting the best xmas present ever but if not at least she will be free to indulge in all the festivities.  (Mind you half the fun is often before xmas).  But I was always so impatient when it came to treatment that nothing would stop me going ahead.

Sam


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

yes like you sam i'm very impatient... so's the OH so we've got no hope!!  I know cath said she was prob gonna be starting DR on xmas eve and that giddon hadn't seen a prob with it so I'm not a huge drinker anyway to be honest so i think if we can start tx on my dec cycle then i'd be more than happy with that.... my nov cycle is due to start on 11th nov and we are away a lot in nov so that may not be the most practical one to start on....... But i guess never say never when it comes to my impatience!!!   

Sam xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone!!

Sam, my DH was the same regarding names. James was Baby Boy McMillan for a day before we agreed on a name. I just gave in in the end and agreed to one he wanted. I always said next time I would get to choose the name - just my luck if I don't have another child!

I had a nice surprise today. My reflexologist who I saw during treatment rang me today. She has been doing an advanced course, and would like me to be part of her case study for infertility, along with DH. I asked him and to my surprise he agreed to take part! I have decided that I will give things another go, see her, try to lose weight and eat properly. It can't hurt and even if it does not end in pregnancy it may help to sort my cycles out.

I will try and get on and do some personals later, although may save it all until I see you all on Sunday, as we won't have anything to talk about (yeah right!!).

Have a nice evening everyone.

Julia xxx


----------



## Livvy_t (Sep 29, 2007)

List is fab idea.  I have added my little story on too.

Hope everyone is well.

See you all on Sunday.

Lot of love  xx



NIKOLA - On 2nd ivf cycle, d'ring since 17/10, egg collection 23/11, test date 10/12 ish

SAM -  5 years ttc, 5 IVF (BFN), 1 miscarriage.  Natural BFP 05/07.  Pregnant EDD 02/08

JULIA - 3 yr old DS with Clomid, 1 miscarriage. I failed ICSI. Deciding what to do next.

LISA -

LIZ - 

SHELLEY -

DEBS -

CLEO -

EM - 13yr old ds from previous marriage: dh had vasectomy reversal 4yrs ago had 1 full ivf cycle ended up in hospital with severe ohss for 6 days - 3 embies frozen - had fet, bfn - 1 frozen embie left - need to loose 2 stone before next cycle

CATH -

RIVKA - 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 chlomid pg ended in m/c, 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 ivf BFN, 1 fet resulted in pg but then m/c, now on accu and Chinese herbs ttc naturally - if doesn't work consultant suggests chlomid again

JOJO -  

LIVVY - TTC 2 years - IVF = BFN, Natural FET = BFP but m/c - Next FET in Jan but this time medicated.

RACHEL -

LOUI - 5 IUI's and 1st IVF/ICSI all BFN - immature eggs. DR'g since 31st Oct on 2nd IVF/ICSI. Egg Collection 7th Dec, Embryo Transfer 10th Dec and test date Christmas Eve!

SPANGLE -

SAMONTHEMOON - Consultant appt 5th nov to arrange tx start date!!


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Ladies 

Just a quick one as going to the gym!!!  

Thought I would add my bit to the list.

Hope everyone is OK X

NIKOLA - On 2nd ivf cycle, d'ring since 17/10, egg collection 23/11, test date 10/12 ish

SAM -  5 years ttc, 5 IVF (BFN), 1 miscarriage.  Natural BFP 05/07.  Pregnant EDD 02/08

JULIA - 3 yr old DS with Clomid, 1 miscarriage. I failed ICSI. Deciding what to do next.

LISA -

LIZ - 

SHELLEY -

DEBS -

CLEO -

EM - 13yr old ds from previous marriage: dh had vasectomy reversal 4yrs ago had 1 full ivf cycle ended up in hospital with severe ohss for 6 days - 3 embies frozen - had fet, bfn - 1 frozen embie left - need to loose 2 stone before next cycle

CATH -

RIVKA - 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 chlomid pg ended in m/c, 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 ivf BFN, 1 fet resulted in pg but then m/c, now on accu and Chinese herbs ttc naturally - if doesn't work consultant suggests chlomid again

JOJO -   

LIVVY - TTC 2 years - IVF = BFN, Natural FET = BFP but m/c - Next FET in Jan but this time medicated.

RACHEL -

LOUI - 5 IUI's and 1st IVF/ICSI all BFN - immature eggs. DR'g since 31st Oct on 2nd IVF/ICSI. Egg Collection 7th Dec, Embryo Transfer 10th Dec and test date Christmas Eve!

SPANGLE -Nov 2006 ICSI - BFP Biochemical pg  May 2007 FET Medicated BFN. Want to start next ICSI Jan 08 and go to blast     Just sorting out the finances  

SAMONTHEMOON - Consultant appt 5th nov to arrange tx start date!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Just adding my blurb...

NIKOLA - On 2nd ivf cycle, d'ring since 17/10, egg collection 23/11, test date 10/12 ish

SAM -  5 years ttc, 5 IVF (BFN), 1 miscarriage.  Natural BFP 05/07.  Pregnant EDD 02/08

JULIA - 3 yr old DS with Clomid, 1 miscarriage. I failed ICSI. Deciding what to do next.

LISA -

LIZ -

SHELLEY -

DEBS - DH very poor sperm count/motility (hx undescended testes) op suggested to remove possible blockages but resulted in no improvement, me endometriosis (apparently although I still don't believe it), waiting for laparoscopy then ICSI (?egg share) asap.

CLEO -

EM - 13yr old ds from previous marriage: dh had vasectomy reversal 4yrs ago had 1 full ivf cycle ended up in hospital with severe ohss for 6 days - 3 embies frozen - had fet, bfn - 1 frozen embie left - need to loose 2 stone before next cycle

CATH -

RIVKA - 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 chlomid pg ended in m/c, 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 ivf BFN, 1 fet resulted in pg but then m/c, now on accu and Chinese herbs ttc naturally - if doesn't work consultant suggests chlomid again

JOJO -  

LIVVY - TTC 2 years - IVF = BFN, Natural FET = BFP but m/c - Next FET in Jan but this time medicated.

RACHEL -

LOUI - 5 IUI's and 1st IVF/ICSI all BFN - immature eggs. DR'g since 31st Oct on 2nd IVF/ICSI. Egg Collection 7th Dec, Embryo Transfer 10th Dec and test date Christmas Eve!

SPANGLE -Nov 2006 ICSI - BFP Biochemical pg  May 2007 FET Medicated BFN. Want to start next ICSI Jan 08 and go to blast  Positive Energy Positive Energy Positive Energy Just sorting out the finances  Roll Eyes

SAMONTHEMOON - Consultant appt 5th nov to arrange tx start date!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hmmmm...anyone know how to bring the dates list forward with all the little icons...can't seem to quote it now the previous thread has been locked??


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I've lost the smilies but at least the dates are there. 

4th Nov - Meet at Shelleys              

8th Nov - Cathie Hols to New York New York    

8th Nov - Tricksy Baseline scan    

10th Nov - Liz 30th!!  

14th Nov - Piepig Mr Boto follow up appt  

16th Nov - JoJo's 21 week scan        

17th Nov - Cleo's birthday      

21st Nov - Julia's birthday      

23rd Nov - Tricksy e/c      

8th Dec - Gregs birthday party & our Xmas meet                        

1st Jan - Debs birthday  

2nd Feb - Sam's Baby Due  

9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay    

12th Feb - Emma's birthday    

14th Feb - Shelley/Greg restart tests with Dr Marfleet        

3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday    

14th Mar - Livvy's birthday  

20th Mar - Shelleys birthday  

29th Mar - Baby JoJo due  

10th April - Faith's 1/st birthday  

14th April - Tricksy's birthday  

April 2008 -  Shelley starts treatment    

7th May - Lisa's Birthday  

27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv    

2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Ill bring them over xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

NIKOLA - On 2nd ivf cycle, d'ring since 17/10, egg collection 23/11, test date 10/12 ish

SAM -  5 years ttc, 5 IVF (BFN), 1 miscarriage.  Natural BFP 05/07.  Pregnant EDD 02/08

JULIA - 3 yr old DS with Clomid, 1 miscarriage. I failed ICSI. Deciding what to do next.

LISA -

LIZ -

SHELLEY -

DEBS - DH very poor sperm count/motility (hx undescended testes) op suggested to remove possible blockages but resulted in no improvement, me endometriosis (apparently although I still don't believe it), waiting for laparoscopy then ICSI (?egg share) asap.

CLEO -

EM - 13yr old ds from previous marriage: dh had vasectomy reversal 4yrs ago had 1 full ivf cycle ended up in hospital with severe ohss for 6 days - 3 embies frozen - had fet, bfn - 1 frozen embie left - need to loose 2 stone before next cycle

CATH - ttc 6 years, no pg at all. IUI x 6. 2 failed ICSI, immature eggs, only one frostie. 3rd, and final, fresh cycle Xmas 07. Poss clotting problem.

RIVKA - 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 chlomid pg ended in m/c, 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 ivf BFN, 1 fet resulted in pg but then m/c, now on accu and Chinese herbs ttc naturally - if doesn't work consultant suggests chlomid again

JOJO -   

LIVVY - TTC 2 years - IVF = BFN, Natural FET = BFP but m/c - Next FET in Jan but this time medicated.

RACHEL -

LOUI - 5 IUI's and 1st IVF/ICSI all BFN - immature eggs. DR'g since 31st Oct on 2nd IVF/ICSI. Egg Collection 7th Dec, Embryo Transfer 10th Dec and test date Christmas Eve!

SPANGLE -Nov 2006 ICSI - BFP Biochemical pg  May 2007 FET Medicated BFN. Want to start next ICSI Jan 08 and go to blast  Positive Energy Positive Energy Positive Energy Just sorting out the finances  Roll Eyes

SAMONTHEMOON - Consultant appt 5th nov to arrange tx start date!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

4th Nov - Meet at Shelleys 









8th Nov - Cathie Hols to New York New York









8th Nov - Tricksy Baseline scan 

10th Nov - Liz 30th!!









14th Nov - Piepig Mr Boto follow up appt 

16th Nov - JoJo's 21 week scan    

17th Nov - Cleo's birthday









21st Nov - Julia's birthday









23rd Nov - Tricksy e/c 

8th Dec - Gregs birthday party & our Xmas meet























1st Jan - Debs birthday









2nd Feb - Sam's Baby Due 

9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay 

12th Feb - Emma's birthday









14th Feb - Shelley/Greg restart tests with Dr Marfleet 

3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









29th Mar - Baby JoJo due 

10th April - Faith's 1/st birthday









14th April - Tricksy's birthday









April 2008 - Shelley starts treatment 

7th May - Lisa's Birthday









27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv 

2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay 



Not sure if its as good as the other one but hopefully its ok


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Right, that's the list copied with my bit added. Time for personals.

Tricksy - glad you were on the ball and saved the posts. 

SamM - nice to see you on the cycle buddies thread. Glad you had a good apptwith Julie earlier. I'm not sure Giddon realised that I would probably be starting dr on Xmas day itself but they won't need to scan that week so I'm hoping it's not a problem, they can always keep me dr a bit longer I suppose.

Em - too late to back out now! How are you doing hun?

Julia - the reflexology sounds great. I had one session last year and loved it, just never had the time to do more and the therapist was half way to Newmarket. I'm going to try to sign up to a kinesiologist in Stanway (have been meaning to call her for a year now but not got around to it yet) as I found that really useful.

Loui - can't imagine that being a few hours late at this stage is going to hurt too much. I think I asked Julie or Fiona on one cycle and they said that it's good to have it at the same time but not essential. Only the HCG has to be done at a set time to fit in with ec.  

Spangle - v impressed at you going to the gym. 

Cleo - one big pavlova sounds scrummy. Are you looking forward to your day off tomorrow?

Lost track of everyone already   and I'm supposed to be up here for a lie down to stretch my back. Hope you're all having a nice evening. 

Can't quite believe that I don't now have to go into work until February. Though I forgot to do my expenses and my overtime form is sat on the printer in the wrong office waiting for a signature   Hopefully I'll be able to sort it out through dh. 

take care

Cathie x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

NIKOLA - On 2nd ivf cycle, d'ring since 17/10, egg collection 23/11, test date 10/12 ish

SAM -  5 years ttc, 5 IVF (BFN), 1 miscarriage.  Natural BFP 05/07.  Pregnant EDD 02/08

JULIA - 3 yr old DS with Clomid, 1 miscarriage. I failed ICSI. Deciding what to do next.

LISA -

LIZ -

SHELLEY -

DEBS - DH very poor sperm count/motility (hx undescended testes) op suggested to remove possible blockages but resulted in no improvement, me endometriosis (apparently although I still don't believe it), waiting for laparoscopy then ICSI (?egg share) asap.

CLEO - ttc 4yrs dx endo feb 2007 had lap to remov what they could. 1st ivf bfn sept 07. waitng for a hysteroscopy before going again in jan 

EM - 13yr old ds from previous marriage: dh had vasectomy reversal 4yrs ago had 1 full ivf cycle ended up in hospital with severe ohss for 6 days - 3 embies frozen - had fet, bfn - 1 frozen embie left - need to loose 2 stone before next cycle

CATH -

RIVKA - 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 chlomid pg ended in m/c, 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 ivf BFN, 1 fet resulted in pg but then m/c, now on accu and Chinese herbs ttc naturally - if doesn't work consultant suggests chlomid again

JOJO -  

LIVVY - TTC 2 years - IVF = BFN, Natural FET = BFP but m/c - Next FET in Jan but this time medicated.

RACHEL -

LOUI - 5 IUI's and 1st IVF/ICSI all BFN - immature eggs. DR'g since 31st Oct on 2nd IVF/ICSI. Egg Collection 7th Dec, Embryo Transfer 10th Dec and test date Christmas Eve!

SPANGLE -Nov 2006 ICSI - BFP Biochemical pg  May 2007 FET Medicated BFN. Want to start next ICSI Jan 08 and go to blast  Positive Energy Positive Energy Positive Energy Just sorting out the finances  Roll Eyes

SAMONTHEMOON - Consultant appt 5th nov to arrange tx start date!!


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

im crap at all this how come mine has gone like that?do i have to type it all out again?and cant get all the smilliys with vip .


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi girls,

Tricksie - It's great that we now have a list so that we can see where everyone is at with our longed-for dreams of being mummies. Thank you for doing this Tricksie. Could I ask you to add my dates to the engagements list please? I have EC on 7 Dec and ET on 10 Dec and OTD on Christmas Eve. 

Has a location been decided for the Christmas meet yet? It is one day after my EC so I am not sure whether I will be up to meeting everyone (I was bent double whenever I stood up for 3 days last time).

Julia - I think reflexology is so much more relaxing than acupuncture and I thoroughly enjoyed it during my last cycle. Could you ask your reflexologist if she would like another fertility case study please? Could I ask how much she charges per session? Mine only charged me £15 (she gave me 'mates rates') and I would like to see whether other reflexologists are cheaper than the acupuncturists in the area? If so, I know that I would prefer reflexology any time over acupuncture. Perhaps you could pm me with the info? Many thanks. 

Thank you to everyone who replied about my injections. I am going to try doing the next one at 90 degrees to see if the bubbling effect stops!

Lol,
louixxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Just a quickie from me, with regards to our meet on sunday, looking at the food list i think we have plenty    so i will bring some wine and some coke and traditional lemonade unless there are any other preferences for soft drinks?? let me know

Sorry but i just cant keep up with all these personals  

Lol Em xx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Livvy_t said:


> List is fab idea. I have added my little story on too.
> 
> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> ...





Tricksy said:


> 4th Nov - Meet at Shelleys
> 
> 
> 
> ...





CathB said:


> NIKOLA - On 2nd ivf cycle, d'ring since 17/10, egg collection 23/11, test date 10/12 ish
> 
> SAM - 5 years ttc, 5 IVF (BFN), 1 miscarriage. Natural BFP 05/07. Pregnant EDD 02/08
> 
> ...


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

OH hell what have I done    

Shelley I'm crap too


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Blimey we have so many lists now!!! After Sunday this one will be gone though so we will be down to just 2 

Shelley - alcohol, nibbles , jacket spuds
Cleo - chocolate pavlova yum yum Plus a another BIG BOTTLE OF WINE!!!
Julia - hot dish, chilli con carne Big bottle of wine!
Cathie - choc, cheese and tomato tart.
Lisa - French stick & sausage rolls 
Deb - something?!
Liz: Crisps and peanuts and dips
Tricksy - Sausage Plait 
Livvy - Salad and some cakes (chocolate or carrot - please let me have your preferences) and maybe shortbread
Rivka - Stuffed Peppers
Spangles - 
Emma - drinkys?? 

I think we need the pooter on on Sunday Shelley, we can have a cut & paste a quote lesson!!! Don't worry Liz, its fine


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

NIKOLA - 7 m/c to date, Diagnosed APA @ St Mary's - Prof Regan. 1st IVF July 07 bfn, now on 2nd ivf cycle, d'ring since 17/10, egg collection 23/11, test date 10/12 ish

SAM - 5 years ttc, 5 IVF (BFN), 1 miscarriage. Natural BFP 05/07. Pregnant EDD 02/08 

JULIA - 3 yr old DS with Clomid, 1 miscarriage. I failed ICSI. Deciding what to do next.

LISA -

LIZ - 2 x icsi 1xfet 1 was eggshare resulting in 7monthold DD we have decided no more treatment for us.

SHELLEY -

DEBS -

CLEO -

EM - 13yr old ds from previous marriage: dh had vasectomy reversal 4yrs ago had 1 full ivf cycle ended up in hospital with severe ohss for 6 days - 3 embies frozen - had fet, bfn - 1 frozen embie left - need to loose 2 stone before next cycle

CATH - ttc 6 years, no pg at all. IUI x 6. 2 failed ICSI, immature eggs, only one frostie. 3rd, and final, fresh cycle Xmas 07. Poss clotting problem.

RIVKA - 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 chlomid pg ended in m/c, 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 ivf BFN, 1 fet resulted in pg but then m/c, now on accu and Chinese herbs ttc naturally - if doesn't work consultant suggests chlomid again

JOJO -

LIVVY - TTC 2 years - IVF = BFN, Natural FET = BFP but m/c - Next FET in Jan but this time medicated.

RACHEL -

LOUI - 5 IUI's and 1st IVF/ICSI all BFN - immature eggs. DR'g since 31st Oct on 2nd IVF/ICSI. Egg Collection 7th Dec, Embryo Transfer 10th Dec and test date Christmas Eve!

SPANGLE -

SAMONTHEMOON - Consultant appt 5th nov to arrange tx start date!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Loui I've added your dates hun 

4th Nov - Meet at Shelleys 









8th Nov - Cathie Hols to New York New York









8th Nov - Tricksy Baseline scan 

10th Nov - Liz 30th!!









14th Nov - Piepig Mr Boto follow up appt 

16th Nov - JoJo's 21 week scan    

17th Nov - Cleo's birthday









21st Nov - Julia's birthday









23rd Nov - Tricksy e/c 

7th Dec - Loui e/c 

8th Dec - Gregs birthday party & our Xmas meet























10th Dec - Loui e/t 

24th Dec - Loui test date   

1st Jan - Debs birthday









2nd Feb - Sam's Baby Due 

9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay 

12th Feb - Emma's birthday









14th Feb - Shelley/Greg restart tests with Dr Marfleet 

3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









29th Mar - Baby JoJo due 

10th April - Faith's 1/st birthday









14th April - Tricksy's birthday









April 2008 - Shelley starts treatment 

7th May - Lisa's Birthday









27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv 

2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Personals..............hhmm..........don't really know where to start   

Em - the food list does look quite impressive doesn't it   No brekkie for me on Sunday morning   Do you know what you've let yourself in for with the next meet  

Loui - how did the jab go this morning? Hopefully it was ok, I think that I caught a muscle   it flipping well hurt today, no bruising though so thats good. Just go straight in and straight down, you'll be fine. Is your bil still with you? Is your hubby back this weekend? 

Cathie - hows you back hun? hope that the tablets have been helping. Try and keep moving if poss, it really does help 

Julie - great news about the free treament  

ok I give up with personals now   I'll be on and off all day so see you later guys, hope your all having a good day

See you Sunday

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Tricksy - thatnks for adding my dates to the list. I feel part of the team now! The DR was fine this morning. I watched TV as the drug went in so it took some of the pain away. Sorry that you caught a muscle - I don't think I know where my muscles are - they must be covered in fat!!!
Louixxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Must admit that I was shocked at finding one too!!! It was my own fault, I put the needle in and then realised that my leg was not totally relaxed so moved it while the needle was still in   tip - don't do it


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello all,

well i've had a lovely day off. Went and had my hair done (it looks fab thanks shelley    ) then had lunch with shelley, a really relaxing day in fab company!! Sorry you were late back!!

the day didn't start off well though, called Dr Whitlows sec again today to see if she could give me a date for my hysteroscopy. Well i couldn' beleive it the Dr still hasn't looked at the letter that Dr Leiberman sent a month ago     . Apparantly he's been on hols and then was sick. i understand they're busy but this is a joke. When they do look at it there is 13 week waiting list for the hyst   . Now not sure when we'll be going for our 2nd go. Was really upset, just feel like whatever we try and do we can't. She did say she'll call on monday and hopefully he would have looked at it. I just think surely they shouldn't be allowed to just sit wih letters that they haven' even looked at If i did that as a teacher then i would be for it!! Rant over.......


Hope everyone else is ok

Really looking forward to sunday 

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Girls,

I had a good giggle reading through the last few pages of messages - list after list after list. Somehow or other Cath has got her entry missed off the list even though she did to it. Great idea though and when the lists are all complete it should get a bit easier. Maybe with the list of who we are/what we do, we should select a date every month/few weeks when we all get the chance to update Shall we try and keep the lists in colour so that they are easier to find when we look back?

Cleo - I'm sorry about that, it is horrible having to just wait. I just hope your name hasn't ended up further down the list then it should have done because of the delay.

Tricksy - Sorry probablys stupid question but how did you know you hit a muscle. I am now doing my clexane injection in my thighs as I just don't like the thought of putting my needle in my belly now it is all so full of baby. So I am a bit more worried about hitting something I shouldn't there and the clexane not doing its job properly. Well done for keeping up the lists, bit of a tiresome job for you but you seem to be the only one who knows how.

In case I don't get on here before Sunday, have a great time at the meet. 

Sam


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi girls, Well julie rang this afternoon to let us know that our bloods were back.... All fine   no probs and my progesterone was great so thats a huge relief as last time it was low as done too early so at least i know my cycle is in better shape and on time for me! YAY can't wait till monday now!   Am totally impressed with how good ISIS are, really can't fault them at all!  

Sam xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Samonthemoon - that is fab news   . Roll on Monday when you see the consultant. Louixxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Great news Sam.

Sam


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

SamM - that is great news, what a fab way to start the weekend      I'm so glad that your happy with Isis, we all like them


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

PreggySam   thanks for pointing out my muck up missing out Cath's info, I've sorted it out now, hopefully i havn't missed anyone else off!! I am pretty sure I hit the muscle, what happened was..... I had my legs stretched out straight in front of me, when I put the needle in I realised that my left leg was crossed over my right one so I moved my left leg to uncross it while I still had the needle in my leg and I had hold of it. It sort of pinged to the left as I moved my leg and I felt it go rigid and it blinking hurt   I'm not surprised that you don't want to do the clexane in your tummy anymore, it will be fine in your legs, just don't move them when you've got the needle in, its a bit freaky


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Oh dear...my bit seems to have vanished from the list.....

NIKOLA - 7 m/c to date, Diagnosed APA @ St Mary's - Prof Regan. 1st IVF July 07 bfn, now on 2nd ivf cycle, d'ring since 17/10, egg collection 23/11, test date 10/12 ish

SAM -  5 years ttc, 5 IVF (BFN), 1 miscarriage.  Natural BFP 05/07.  Pregnant EDD 02/08  

JULIA - 3 yr old DS with Clomid, 1 miscarriage. I failed ICSI. Deciding what to do next.

LISA -

LIZ - 2 x icsi 1xfet 1 was eggshare resulting in 7monthold DD we have decided no more treatment for us.

SHELLEY -

DEBS - DH very poor sperm count/motility (hx undescended testes) op suggested to remove possible blockages but resulted in no improvement, me endometriosis (apparently although I still don't believe it), waiting for laparoscopy then ICSI (?egg share) asap.

CLEO - ttc 4yrs dx endo feb 2007 had lap to remov what they could. 1st ivf bfn sept 07. waitng for a hysteroscopy before going again in jan

EM - 13yr old ds from previous marriage: dh had vasectomy reversal 4yrs ago had 1 full ivf cycle ended up in hospital with severe ohss for 6 days - 3 embies frozen - had fet, bfn - 1 frozen embie left - need to loose 2 stone before next cycle

CATH - ttc 6 years, no pg at all. IUI x 6. 2 failed ICSI, immature eggs, only one frostie. 3rd, and final, fresh cycle Xmas 07. Poss clotting problem.


RIVKA - 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 chlomid pg ended in m/c, 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 ivf BFN, 1 fet resulted in pg but then m/c, now on accu and Chinese herbs ttc naturally - if doesn't work consultant suggests chlomid again

JOJO -  

LIVVY - TTC 2 years - IVF = BFN, Natural FET = BFP but m/c - Next FET in Jan but this time medicated.

RACHEL -

LOUI - 5 IUI's and 1st IVF/ICSI all BFN - immature eggs. DR'g since 31st Oct on 2nd IVF/ICSI. Egg Collection 7th Dec, Embryo Transfer 10th Dec and test date Christmas Eve!

SPANGLE - Nov 2006 ICSI - BFP Biochemical pg  May 2007 FET Medicated BFN. Want to start next ICSI Jan 08 and go to blast  Positive Energy Positive Energy Positive Energy Just sorting out the finances

SAMONTHEMOON - Consultant appt 5th nov to arrange tx start date!!  

Thats my bit sorted again, and everyone else i think...Shelley didn't you post a bit? seems to have vanished and can't find it anywhere


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey girls, Thank you so much for ur lovely messages    Bring on monday   
Anyone got plans for the wkend?? Apart from ur meet on sunday that is.... by the way the food sounds great girls..... U can send any left overs my way   

Sam xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Samanthaonthe moon       

Just off out in a mo for a scarey movie night at our friends wooohaaaaaa!!!!!!!!! I hate scarey movies too so will wach most from behind DH's back or through my fingers!!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I think that Shelley has deleted her post?? I thought that she'd posted too    Sorry I've messed it up


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Ladies 

Just a quick one as I think I am going out  

Cleo big   the hospitals are so frustrating when I was at the general I was having IUI and had to miss almost 3 months of tx when I was on clomid because Marfleet was either sick or on holiday and then when she did come back the first week she was on a course and the one day they covered was the Thursday Clinic and I was in the Monday one so no good!!! You just need to keep calling and hassle them it is annoying and frustrating, they have no urgency they do not seem to understand how important it is to us that this get's done quickly as timing is crucial it is bad enough waiting for the old   when you want tx let alone relying on someone else!!!!

Cath exciting to have all that time off enjoy every minute a friend just came back from New York, looks fab.

Food list - I am bringing cheese straws, ginger biscuits and a late addition to get us in the mood - mince pies!!!

Loui with injections I always went in at 90 degrees too, occasional bruise other than that OK - The fun starts with the stimms as you get a little sting from those - no a bad one though!!!!  On very odd occasion I had an itchy red patch come up - ISIS said sometimes we get little reactions.

I had some good news today my GP has agreed to do a load of blood tests for us on the NHS - I must say my doctors have been fab so far and helped when ever they can which saves money - only thing is they can not help with the drugs as they do not cover the drugs I am on - but I am grateful for what they do do as I have heard other peoples Dr will not do what mine has for me.

Samonthemoon good news your bloods are all OK - full steam ahead then??

Shelley - I take it you are a Hairdresser (unless Cleo is very brave   ) Which salon do you work at (understand if you do not want to say on here)?

Sam2007 if you do not mind me asking what is clexane What is that for? You had a natural BFP didn't you? Sorry am I being  

I must say I do get confused when site names and real names are used - do not always know who you are talking about - well should come clearer on Sunday.

Did not end up being so short, sorry  

Looking forward to meeting you all on Sunday xxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo - I'm sorry you are being messed around so much, what a pain in the butt it is. Fingers crossed Monday will be better for you x

Spangle - don't worry you will soon remember who we all are. On our first meet we all had name tags on so we knew who was who   looking forward to meeting you too xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Shelley this should help 

TRICKSY - 7 m/c to date, Diagnosed APA @ St Mary's - Prof Regan. 1st IVF July 07 bfn, now on 2nd ivf cycle, d'ring since 17/10, egg collection 23/11, test date 10/12 ish

SAM2007- 5 years ttc, 5 IVF (BFN), 1 miscarriage. Natural BFP 05/07. Pregnant EDD 02/08 

JULIAPEACHES - 3 yr old DS with Clomid, 1 miscarriage. I failed ICSI. Deciding what to do next.

REIKILISA -

LIZ - 2 x icsi 1xfet 1 was eggshare resulting in 7monthold DD we have decided no more treatment for us.

THE WILSONS -

PIE PIG- DH very poor sperm count/motility (hx undescended testes) op suggested to remove possible blockages but resulted in no improvement, me endometriosis (apparently although I still don't believe it), waiting for laparoscopy then ICSI (?egg share) asap.

CLEO - ttc 4yrs dx endo feb 2007 had lap to remov what they could. 1st ivf bfn sept 07. waitng for a hysteroscopy before going again in jan

ANGEL - 13yr old ds from previous marriage: dh had vasectomy reversal 4yrs ago had 1 full ivf cycle ended up in hospital with severe ohss for 6 days - 3 embies frozen - had fet, bfn - 1 frozen embie left - need to loose 2 stone before next cycle

CATH - ttc 6 years, no pg at all. IUI x 6. 2 failed ICSI, immature eggs, only one frostie. 3rd, and final, fresh cycle Xmas 07. Poss clotting problem.

RIVKA - 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 chlomid pg ended in m/c, 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 ivf BFN, 1 fet resulted in pg but then m/c, now on accu and Chinese herbs ttc naturally - if doesn't work consultant suggests chlomid again

JOJO -

LIVVY - TTC 2 years - IVF = BFN, Natural FET = BFP but m/c - Next FET in Jan but this time medicated.

RACHEL -

LOUI - 5 IUI's and 1st IVF/ICSI all BFN - immature eggs. DR'g since 31st Oct on 2nd IVF/ICSI. Egg Collection 7th Dec, Embryo Transfer 10th Dec and test date Christmas Eve!

SPANGLE - Nov 2006 ICSI - BFP Biochemical pg May 2007 FET Medicated BFN. Want to start next ICSI Jan 08 and go to blast Positive Energy Positive Energy Positive Energy Just sorting out the finances

SAMONTHEMOON - Consultant appt 5th nov to arrange tx start date!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

My apologies if there's a deleted post....I was running through new posts and it looked like there were a couple that were just "quotes" and not new posts so I deleted one !!  Really sorry if it had some new info....   You can blame me  !!!!!

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

Tricksy said:


> Shelley this should help
> 
> TRICKSY - 7 m/c to date, Diagnosed APA @ St Mary's - Prof Regan. 1st IVF July 07 bfn, now on 2nd ivf cycle, d'ring since 17/10, egg collection 23/11, test date 10/12 ish
> 
> ...


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone. Hope you are all having a nice evening. Sorry, no personals from me tonight. I just read through the food list and I think we are going to have way too much food again. Perhaps we should have suggested that half the people bring food this time and half next time, or half the people bring food and the other half bring drink. Perhaps it is too late for this meeting though - what do you all think?

Have a great evening everyone xxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi just a quick one,to say i dont want any one to think they have to leave early as i  would rather spend time with u guys rather than rush off to do work , so stay as long as u all want to.also i went to tescos tonight and got salade stuff and some dips,sorry,and i have just read that other people was bringing them so not sure if want to get something different ,but to be honest think we will have enough,but up to u guys.and also wanted to say cleo did not get my pm on the adress and im just hoping everyone else did?and also this bit is important WHEN EVERONE TURNS UP SUNDAY WOULD U ALL MIND IGNORING KIA WHEN U FIRST ARRIVE AS I DONT WANT HER TO BARK TO MUCH AND SCARE FAITH ALSO THAT WAY KIA WONT GET TO STRESSED AND THEN SHE WILL WANT TO CHECK U ALL OUT IN HER OWN TIME,hope u all dont mind that its just that we find that works better with her.the house looks fab greg has been working really hard today to get it done for sunday ,think i will have a lot off making up for what he has done    ,anyway my chinesse is here now seeeeeeee you sunday      .
      shelley.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Cleo~     Only my nana calls me samantha!!! Felt like i was regressing back to my childhood reading that    

Spangle~ Yep full steam ahead indeedy!!!  

Sam xxx ( or samantha if u prefere cleo    )


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

We had the couple round who are buying are house today and found out they are not having a suvey done as don't need a mortgage so we planned to complete on the 1st of December, Thats only 7weeks from the offer well quick.

Shelley, It was me bring dips and crisps but I have not brought it yet so I will bring so orange and apple juice if thats alright.

Debs and Emma:
I will have to leave on Sunday about 4.00ish so Faith can get home for tea hope you don't mind.

Looking forward to seeing you all on Sunday.

Take care Liz xx


----------



## Livvy_t (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi Girls

Hope you are all ok.

Shelley - I was going to bring some salad but as you have bought it already, I will bring a cake and some shortbread (oh, and a bottle of course!!) unless there is anything else you would like me to get.  Didn't know if you fancied something more savoury.  

Cleo - Sorry to hear your news.  It must be so frustrating.  

Sam - I can see what you mean about not wanting to inject in your tummy now.  It doesn't seem right does it.  Hope you and "bump" and doing well.

Samonthemoon - Great news about your results.  Not long to go now.  

Tricksey - I remember when I did my injections.  To start with it was like injecting into concrete.  I only just started to get used to it by the time I finished!!!!  The auto injector was a life saver though.  

I'm off to take my pony for a drive now so I will catch up later and see you all tomorrow.  

Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Spangle - Clexane is similar to heparin - it is a drug to stop your blood clotting because I was diagnosed with "sticky" blood as I think were a number of us on here.  It can aid implantation and also prevent miscarriage by making sure the blood doesn't clot too much.  

Tricksy - So do you inject anywhere on your thighs?  Do you try and grab some skin/fat together?  I should know what I am doing as I have been injecting the stuff now for 6 months but according to the instructions it should only go in the belly area so I am a bit nervous about using the thighs and that the medicine all gets through. By the way I don't think it was you messing up with the lists.  What happened I think is that two people came on here at the same time and copied the list to add their details.  So when the second got pasted Cath got missed out.  Once the list is finalised it shouldn't be a problem in any case.

Have a good met tomorrow.

Sam


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi -

haven't been on this site for a few days, I'm going to have to check it more often to keep up.

Cleo - really sorry to hear your clinic is messing you about and hope the delay won't be too long for you.

SamM - Glad to hear the blood tests were ok and good luck on Monday.  Also lots of     that you do get to blastocyst stage, although just to say in my case every time I have got to this stage it has always happened on day 6 (the usual is day 5) and I just thought I would mention this because it came as a real suprise that can take longer for some people's embryo's to reach this stage as my clinic had not warned me (it does not significantly affect the success rates of a pregnancy though according to my consultant).  I just thought I would mention this as when it happened in my first IVF cycle I had been in the car on the way to the clinic for the embryo transfer before they rang me and we found out we had to wait, and hence the extra day waiting completely stressed me out as I was really worried it would not happen at all and did not sleep that night as I had never heard of this before which I am sure did not help in terms of how relaxed I was the next day when the transfer did take place (only 1 embryo of the 6 I had on day 3 got to this stage in the end on my first cycle), so just saying to be prepared that this may happen to you.

Julia - enjoy the reflexology - my friend also was training last year and used me and dh as case studies and it is really relaxing and suprising what can be picked up from your feet.  I also know one friend who is convinced that she got pregnant when she started having reflexology so     for  you.  By the way Loui prior to getting some sessions from my friend (she unfortunately now living near Oxford or I would recommend her if she was local) I also had some reflexology from someone else when I lived in London and it cost £35 a session so I think if you are paying £15 this sounds  a pretty good price.

Cath B - I am probably being a bit stupid but what is a kinesiologist?

Spangle - Sorry to hear about your friend at work - it is so difficult when everyone else around you seems to be getting pregnant.

Also before I go, just to add my details to the list:

TRICKSY - 7 m/c to date, Diagnosed APA @ St Mary's - Prof Regan. 1st IVF July 07 bfn, now on 2nd ivf cycle, d'ring since 17/10, egg collection 23/11, test date 10/12 ish

SAM2007-  5 years ttc, 5 IVF (BFN), 1 miscarriage.  Natural BFP 05/07.  Pregnant EDD 02/08  Clapping

JULIAPEACHES - 3 yr old DS with Clomid, 1 miscarriage. I failed ICSI. Deciding what to do next.

REIKILISA -

LIZ - 2 x icsi 1xfet 1 was eggshare resulting in 7monthold DD we have decided no more treatment for us.Clapping

THE WILSONS -

PIE PIG- DH very poor sperm count/motility (hx undescended testes) op suggested to remove possible blockages but resulted in no improvement, me endometriosis (apparently although I still don't believe it), waiting for laparoscopy then ICSI (?egg share) asap.

CLEO - ttc 4yrs dx endo feb 2007 had lap to remov what they could. 1st ivf bfn sept 07. waitng for a hysteroscopy before going again in jan

ANGEL - 13yr old ds from previous marriage: dh had vasectomy reversal 4yrs ago had 1 full ivf cycle ended up in hospital with severe ohss for 6 days - 3 embies frozen - had fet, bfn - 1 frozen embie left - need to loose 2 stone before next cycle

CATH - ttc 6 years, no pg at all. IUI x 6. 2 failed ICSI, immature eggs, only one frostie. 3rd, and final, fresh cycle Xmas 07. Poss clotting problem.


RIVKA - 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 chlomid pg ended in m/c, 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 ivf BFN, 1 fet resulted in pg but then m/c, now on accu and Chinese herbs ttc naturally - if doesn't work consultant suggests chlomid again

JOJO -  

LIVVY - TTC 2 years - IVF = BFN, Natural FET = BFP but m/c - Next FET in Jan but this time medicated.

RACHEL - TTC 3.5 years, 10 months on clomid (including 4 IUI's  while on clomid) followed by 2 IVF's - all BFN.  Going for a natural FET in January (two frozen blastocysts left from last IVF).

LOUI - 5 IUI's and 1st IVF/ICSI all BFN - immature eggs. DR'g since 31st Oct on 2nd IVF/ICSI. Egg Collection 7th Dec, Embryo Transfer 10th Dec and test date Christmas Eve!

SPANGLE - Nov 2006 ICSI - BFP Biochemical pg  May 2007 FET Medicated BFN. Want to start next ICSI Jan 08 and go to blast  Positive Energy Positive Energy Positive Energy Just sorting out the finances

SAMONTHEMOON - Consultant appt 5th nov to arrange tx start date!! 


Rachel xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Real quick one, hope everyone is ok, I'm still good for tomorrow. Any probs, give me a ring. We are out tonight and I'm just about to dash of and give Cropi her tea and put her jim jams on.

See you then

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Just a quickie.

Hope everyone is okay. I am really looking forward to tomorrow. Just one favour, can I ask you all not to laugh at my purple hair - picked up the wrong colour in Tesco and thought it would be okay!   Hopefully it will fade soon!  

See you tomorrow gals! xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Oh my god!!! Julia your hair you poor thing!  Wot a nightmare.............I promise i won't laugh 

I'll be over at 12 Tricksy.

Looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow been a bit down the last week so looking forward to a good old chinwag

Lisa x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh Julia- you poor thing! im trying not to laugh, i promise!! perhaps Shelley can sort it out for you!!

Lisa - sorry you have been down this week   big hugs for you tomorrow hun xx

Liz - hun im just grateful for the lift, so we leave whenever fits in with you and Faith xx

Really looking forward to tomorrow girls, will be good to see you  

Been left on my own, was hopeing to have a nice quiet evening with dh and he has gone off on a fire   maybe he will compensate by dressing up for me later   could be good as i got an "o" today on my persona......... you never know, miracles can happen!!

Byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
Em xxxxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

julia ,hi hun while ur on line do u no what nichola,deds,cath and emmas partners names are as i dont no.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Sorry Shelley I missed you.

Nikola's DH is Simon
Debs - John
Cath - Matt
Emma - oh pants I can't remember! Give me five mins and I will try and remember (two glasses of wine don't help!!)

Julia xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Sorry Emma!


----------



## Livvy_t (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi Girls

Hope you all had a good day.  mine was a bit busy.  Decided it was time to "spring" clean the house and have been at it since 11.00 this morning (apart from putting the ponies to bed).

We have also got my friends dog until Wed so another mouth to feed (to go with the 2 dogs, 2 ponies, 3 cats, 5 guineapigs, 1 rabbit and 4 ducks!!!!!    

Have just finished the chocolate cake for tomorrow  .  have to say, not my best, but on last glass of bottle of wine so not too bad considering!!!  I hope you don't mind but don't have enought time to do the shortbread before tomorrow.  I was thinking of bringing some cheese and biscuits instead.

Julia - Sorry to hear that.  I am sure it doesn't look too bad.  Promise, no laughing from me.

Tricksey - See you about 12.20 tomorrow (unless I pass you in the morning.  Taking Murph out again and normally head up Queens Head Road and all round there.  I think that's the way you go to Cropi).

See you all tomorrow.  So excited!!!    

Take Care

Lots of love  

xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello all! Just wishing that you have a really good time today     - and I hope that I can meet all of you at the Christmas one next month     .

louixxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Just realised I don't have Liz or emmas mobile numbers in case theres any problem with me getting to the pick-up point.  if anyone has them can they pm them to me asap

cheers


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Debs - I don't have any numbers I'm afraid. 

Just trying to get myself in gear for later. I may not make it though if my back doesn't sort itself out soon. I'm doing a test drive to COggeshall to drop some bits off for dh and if I can manage that I should be able to make it later. I may just have to lay on the floor whilst I'm there though.

Julia - I'm sure your hair can't be that bad. Promise not to laugh.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Arrrrgggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh still haven't got shelley's address!!!! Help!!!!

Shelley your mobiles turned off      

I might see you all there


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

PM-'d you...hope it worked


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

cheers hun got that


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Deb - just sent you ems number


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I've found Liz's number so no worries for me now!!  was being blind...!

Thanks cleo

cath - really hope you can make it xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Ditto cath, saw dh yesterday (what a sweetie) hope you can come!!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

cleo31 said:


> Arrrrgggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh still haven't got shelley's address!!!! Help!!!!
> 
> Shelley your mobiles turned off
> 
> I might see you all there


really sorry hun, I was outside cleaning the car!! have texted you, hope you got it now.

Cath really hope you can make it

Gotta dash, need to get ready.

See you all soon xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Shelley, thank you so so much for letting us come to your house today. Yet again, I had a lovely time. Thanks too for Greg for working so hard and getting your house ready for our visit. I am very envious of you, it is a lovely house and is just perfect for that little bundle of joy that I am sure you will be getting very soon  

Was great to see everyone else too. Big thanks to Nikola for the lift. Your Cropi is lovely - I can see why you love her so much   Thanks for showing me how to add a ticker - I am so excited about that!

Thanks too to my drinking partners (you know who you are!!) Ems, I hope you did not get into any trouble with your DH tonight. Cleo, I think a Saturday meet up is a good idea too, gives us a day to recover after drinking so much!! Gordon was impressed that I was not as drunk as last time (that is gonna take some beating!) Looking forward to the party where we can really let our hair down!!!

Good to meet you too Livvy and Spangle. 

Liz, Faith is become more and more scrummy. What a cutie!! Thanks for bringing her along. Good to see you too.

Cath, glad you could make it. I really hope your back makes a miraculous recovery before Thursday. 

Lisa and PiePig, sorry I did not get a chance to chat to you much. Was great to see you again though. 

I hope everyone made it home safely. 

Pants, I am sure I have missed someone out - sorry! 

Love you all

Julia xxx

PS: Shelley, Emma's hubby is Tom!!!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Just tried to change my ticker ....


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Woohoooooo!!! I can do it - thanks Nikola!!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Rivka, sorry, I missed you out!!! It was lovely to meet you too, after all this time. It is lovely to put a face to a name too.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh my goodness - what another lovely day! im going to have to stop drinking so much though!!!!!

Cleo & Julia - what are you like making me drink so much, cant beleive you tied my hands like you did and forced me!!!   the three of us are not good together!!

Cleo -thanks for the invite to stay on the 8th, gotta find a home for ds, if so will defo be up for it, especially singstar!!! be warned hun....... im very good  

Shelley & Greg - thank you so much for letting us into your home, it really is lovely  

Tricksy - glad you were ok today hun, you look well     for the rest of your cycle xx

Lisa - hope your ok with me??!

Liz - thanks for the lift hun, Faith is so lovely xx

Cath - i hope your back gets better soon so you are ready for your trip to New York x

Debs - was good to see you today x

Livvy, Rivka and Spangle - was so lovely to meet you today, Livvy sorry if i went on about Bridget Jones  

Well must dash, gotta spend some time with ds and dh, thanks again for a lovely day everyone - lots of love

Emma xxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

hey ladies

was lovely to see you all today and meet some new faces. Sorry I didn't get to chat to everyone.

Shelley your house is lovely - fancy doing a swap??

Can't wait until Gregs party.

I am now gonna have a glass of vino and watch strictly come dancing.

Love Debs


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

What a great day, i love our meets!!


Shelley  - thankyou so much for letting us meet at your house. it is gorgeous. Greg is fantastic too and i'm so glad he hit it off with rich.Hope it goes well tonight. roll on the 8th dec!!!!   


Julai and Emma - what are you two like?? As you are both slightly older than me you really shouldn't lead me astray     . Can't believe we were having 2 drinks a at a time    

Julia - your conservatory really is lovely    its great how you have made it look exactly like a front room    

Em - he offer is always there hun, you're more than welcome. As with singstar....bring it on!!!! I'm a star in my own miind!!!   

Spangle and livvy - lovely to meet you both. Spangle you have my number so keep in touch.

Tricksey - hope cropi was ok and his dinner was on time!!!

Deb, lisa, liz (faith), Rivka, and cath lovely to see you all today   

Think an early night is in order for me  

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Evening girls,

Well how jelous am i!!! Ur meet sounds fantastic fun   Can't wait for the next one   

Well we have our appt at 2pm tomorrow so  for a quick start ect         Will update u girls when we get back   

Sam xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I do not frigging believe it   i just did a huge long post to everyone and blinking well lost it    ok I'll try and do it again 

Shelley - thank you so much for having us all today. Your house is gorgeous and you must be so proud of what you have both done. KIA is beautiful, she probably didn't come near me as I kept calling her Tia all day   

Cleo - I am very impressed that you can have a different drink in each hand and drink them with such precision   it was good to see  you

Em - I hope that you didn't get into too much trouble for drinking today, at least you could walk properly today, unlike last time  

Lisa - It was good to have a proper chat tonight, it was a bit noisy at times this afternoon   If you and Steve want to crash here after Greg's party you are more than welcome, you can have your 1 drink then  

Debs - I hope that you get a date soon for your op so that you can get moving with your treatment

Julia- I bet your sitting in your conservatory having a glass of wine right now   Glad that Gordon was impressed that you could walk into the house tonight  

Livvy - thanks for your help with the horses tonight, I'm a bit worried that they are going to be a bit cold   You certainly seemed to fit in well with everyone, bit worried that you are a bit shy though   

Spangles - Sorry I didn't get to talk to you properly today, there were so many of us it was hard to try and fit everyone in  

Liz - You are looking so well and Faith is just totally scrummy, you must be so proud of her, your a very lucky, scrummy mummy  

Rivka - How was your party? it was good to see you after so long, we mustn't leave it so long next time 

Cath - So glad that you could make it today. you were obviously in pain, hope that your journey back was better with less roundabouts. I really hope that your back makes a good recovery before you fly to New York on Thursday 

SamM - Woohoo just seen your post, fingers crossed for tomorrow hun xx  

Sorry if I didn't get to speak to everyone today, I don't know if its because there was more of us but there always seemed to be lots of conversations going on at the same time and it was quite noisy at times   Had a great time though and looking forward to seeing you all again on 8th Dec xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley - thanks so much for having us over. I hope Greg and Kia have recovered from the shockof all the chatter.

Tricksy - thanks again for the chiropractor number. I'll be on the phone first thing as I want to enjoy NY properly.

SamM -   for tomorrow. 

Livvy/Spangle - was lovely to meet you earlier. 

My back is going again so I'll try to get back later to finish personals.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cleo, you do make me laugh!!   I am just leaving the conservatory now, going to the indoor pool, stopping off at the gym and then making my way to the master bedroom suite and my four poster bed  

I have just changed my ticker - weight loss one now. I must get back on to it, I really need to shed some weight before Greg's party - don't want to have to go to Rent a Tent to get something to wear!!

Night night everyone xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Let me try again - perhaps the alcohol has frazzled my brain! hope it works this time


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Doh, gonna give up now!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

TRICKSY - 7 m/c to date, Diagnosed APA @ St Mary's - Prof Regan. 1st IVF July 07 bfn, now on 2nd ivf cycle, d'ring since 17/10, egg collection 23/11, test date 10/12 ish

SAM2007- 5 years ttc, 5 IVF (BFN), 1 miscarriage. Natural BFP 05/07. Pregnant EDD 02/08 Clapping

JULIAPEACHES - 3 yr old DS with Clomid, 1 miscarriage. I failed ICSI. Deciding what to do next.

REIKILISA -

LIZ - 2 x icsi 1xfet 1 was eggshare resulting in 7monthold DD we have decided no more treatment for us.Clapping

THE WILSONS -dh very low count of under 1million and motility icis only option,start re-testing febuary and treatment in april(fingers crossed)i have all clear so far,never been pregnant

PIE PIG- DH very poor sperm count/motility (hx undescended testes) op suggested to remove possible blockages but resulted in no improvement, me endometriosis (apparently although I still don't believe it), waiting for laparoscopy then ICSI (?egg share) asap.

CLEO - ttc 4yrs dx endo feb 2007 had lap to remov what they could. 1st ivf bfn sept 07. waitng for a hysteroscopy before going again in jan

ANGEL - 13yr old ds from previous marriage: dh had vasectomy reversal 4yrs ago had 1 full ivf cycle ended up in hospital with severe ohss for 6 days - 3 embies frozen - had fet, bfn - 1 frozen embie left - need to loose 2 stone before next cycle

CATH - ttc 6 years, no pg at all. IUI x 6. 2 failed ICSI, immature eggs, only one frostie. 3rd, and final, fresh cycle Xmas 07. Poss clotting problem.

RIVKA - 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 chlomid pg ended in m/c, 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 ivf BFN, 1 fet resulted in pg but then m/c, now on accu and Chinese herbs ttc naturally - if doesn't work consultant suggests chlomid again

JOJO -

LIVVY - TTC 2 years - IVF = BFN, Natural FET = BFP but m/c - Next FET in Jan but this time medicated.

RACHEL - TTC 3.5 years, 10 months on clomid (including 4 IUI's while on clomid) followed by 2 IVF's - all BFN. Going for a natural FET in January (two frozen blastocysts left from last IVF).

LOUI - 5 IUI's and 1st IVF/ICSI all BFN - immature eggs. DR'g since 31st Oct on 2nd IVF/ICSI. Egg Collection 7th Dec, Embryo Transfer 10th Dec and test date Christmas Eve!

SPANGLE - Nov 2006 ICSI - BFP Biochemical pg May 2007 FET Medicated BFN. Want to start next ICSI Jan 08 and go to blast Positive Energy Positive Energy Positive Energy Just sorting out the finances

SAMONTHEMOON - Consultant appt 5th nov to arrange tx start date!! 

Shelley - just put your bit back on for you


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi girls - like samonthemoon - I am sooooo jealous of your lovely afternoon, but I am really happy that by the sound of it, you all had a fab time!

Samonthemoon - good luck at 2pm today - let us know how you get on. Fingers crossed for you. 

Louixxx


----------



## Livvy_t (Sep 29, 2007)

hi everyone

A big thank you to Shelley yesterday for hosting the get together.  It was really kind of you.  You house is lovely.  Bless Kia, she did so well considering all those people there.  

It was so nice to meet you all and thank you for making me feel so welcome.  

When I got home, all the lights were off and no sign of DH.  I did not any keys to the house as I assumed he would be in   .  Called him and he was in Holbrook seeing his dad.  The dogs heard me and were going mad in the kitchen. Luckily, one of my friends lives nearby so she zoomed over with the spare key.  Then went back to hers and carried on the night with another bottle!!  Feeling a bit worse for wear this morning!!!  

To make matter worse, I got a call from my friend at 6.45 to tell me that Leo, my young pony, had got out the field and was running round Filpots Nursery (garden centre next door)   .  She couldn't catch him for love nor money but when I got down there he saw my "I am not taking any cr*p" face and stood still and let me put his headcollar on and take him back.

Hope you are all well and speak soon. 

xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Livvy - naughty Leo   I hope he didn't cause too much damage!!


----------



## Livvy_t (Sep 29, 2007)

Tricksy - Luckily he was ok.  We couldn't get him back through the hole in the conifers so had to walk him all round the back of Filpots, round the side of the pick your own and out on the corner of Queens Head Road then back on the main road.  

It was very scary as I have never taken him out in traffic before.  We haven't reached that stage of training yet.  Vicky was walking in the middle of Straight Road with cars hossing it towards her.  She didn't move until they stopped as couldn't take the risk of Leo freaking and causing an accident.  We got there eventually and he was as good as gold.  Not bad considering 1st time he has ever seen moving traffic!!!!

xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh blimey, that goodness he was good, could he not fit back through the gap as he'd been eating all of the plants  

I'm trying to muster up the energy to go out into the cold and go for a ride   Its freezing out there


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Livvy - that must have been a bit scary going in traffic. Can you teach me that I'mnot taking any   expression next time we meet. I could do with it for Daisy who slipped out again earlier  

Tricksy/Rivka - thank you so much both of you for the chiropractor numbers. I hit lucky with Tricksy's and had an appt this morning. The xray showed I'm missing a disc at the bottom of my spine so whatever has inflamed the nerves has pushed it out of position to cope. Bit of a shock to see how bad it was, and it will cause probs off and on for the rest of my life, but I have another appt on Wednesday which should help me get through the flight to New York the next day. 

SamM/Loui looking forward to meeting you at the next big meet. It's nice putting faces to names, though I still have trouble remembering peoples real names instead of their board names  

Julia - why are you so worried about your weight? I thought you looked fab yesterday. And the hair colour really suits you.

SamM - hope the appt is going/went well. 

Cathie x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cath - I had an xray when i went there too and the curve in my spine is terrible, as you say its a bit of a shock when you see it in black and white. I really hope that they helped you today and on Wednesday. I see Rachel there and she is lovely, who did you see? Fingers crossed for you hun xx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

I'm another one feeling jealous about your meet up yesterday.  Glad you all enjoyed it.

Julia - I think your ticker is working now!!!

I had a good time saturday night as went to a friends to watch some fireworks.  Unfortunately dh had his coat laid on a chair and by the end of a session it had a huge hole in it where obviously some firework remnant had landed.  He is upset about his coat (totally ruined) but obviously it just proves how dangerous fireworks are because it could easily have landed on one of us.

Sam


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy - I'm seeing a young South African bloke - can't remember his name off hadn. Quite cute, blond chap not that I was noticing that of course  

Sam - we would have loved to have had you there too. We'll have to come down your way at some point so you don't miss out completely.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey girls,

Well just got back from appt!! All went fine, OH has to have all his chromasone (sp) bloods done ect. I had a scan, everything was fine but because i have a bicornute (heart shaped) uterus and it is tilted too i have to go back on thursday for another one so that they can check my left ovary as he couldn't see it today! Not worried though. 

Soooooo.... i start d/r on cd23 of my dec cycle which will acctually be jan 6th and we go from there. He tried to persuade us to have 1 embro put back as i'm young (25) and were   taking them to blast. But we talked it through with julie and she said having 2 put back was fine but they think both have a good chance of implanting so...?

Well thats it for the minute, i'll prob come back in a bit and tell u more but at the minute i'm hungry and my heads a bit fuzzy

Sam xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

CathB said:


> Tricksy - I'm seeing a young South African bloke - can't remember his name off hadn. Quite cute, blond chap not that I was noticing that of course


I know exactly who you mean, he is flipping gorgeous!! I had him once (well not like that ) when Rachel was off (having a m/c sadly) I found myself making sure my boobs were facing in the right direction when I layed down on the bed  I also felt a tad embarrased as I did think he was rather shaggable


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

SamM - so glad that it went well for you, you have a start date now so its really happening


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girlies

Hows everyone doing?  First time on here since the meet and blo*dy hell we know how to rabbit don't we!!!!    Its like that Chas & Dave song 

Shelley - Thanks so much for hosting the meet - Yur house is lovely!!! Kia is absolutely gorgeous bless her.  How did your hair show go?

Tricksy- Hi matey how you doing?  I want to add my story on the list but i'm scared of mucking it up...........i'm the only one that hasn't done it   Can you help me pllllleeeeeeaaaaaaaassssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.
Really good to have a good chat and thanks for the lift and the lovely cuppas,  i was gonna say if i don't have my "1" drink   and i drive we can pick you and Si up if you want.  Now this is a REALLY important question..........are you ready??  Where did you get that lovely "head spotlight sexy thing" you was wearing    

Cath - So sorry to hear about your back - No wonder your in so much pain thats terrible you poor thing - Back pain is the worse pain i've ever had its awful  Hope you get some relief before Thursday hun.  P.S. Can i have that shaggable chiropractors number please  

Rivka - Really good to see you yesterday - Hope you had a good time at the party.

Livvy/Spangle - Good to meet you - Although apologies to Spangle as i think i said "Hello" & "goodbye and that was it there were just so many conversations and my head went into a bit of a spin.

Deb - Good to see you and catch up with you hun,

Liz & Faith - Good luck with the househunting - Faith is adorable great to see you both.

Cleo - Sorry i didnt get to speak to you much either    Good to see you

Emma - Hope you got my text.........you didn't upset me hun honest and i'm fine with you - Did you think i was being funny with you hun i hope i didnt give you that impression.

Julia - Good to see you too - Where did Gordon and James get to?

Sam/moon - Glad all went well with your appointment - Is this your 1st go?

Well thats it for me girlies hope i remembered everyone 

Lots of love
Lisa xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Lisa - you silly sausage, if you want to pm me what you want to put on I'll add it for you   I won't be drinking at Greg's party either as I'll still be on my 2ww and I can't even test early as I'm having HGC injections during the 2ww to help support it, your still more than welcome to stay if you want to xx 

Si wanted to know why I didn't make him a sausage plait as well so I've just made him one all to himself  

Shelley - meant to ask you yesterday, do you want us to bring some food to Greg's party?? not sure if you are doing food or not but I keep forgetting to ask


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Girls  

Lisa - no i didnt think you were funny with me hun, i was just so worried i had upset you, you know i wouldnt want to for the world, your so lovely, just wanted to hug you  

Julia - your ticker is coming through LOUD AND CLEAR, all though i think your getting abit carried away the amount of times you have changed it   

Cleo - hows your head today? ok i hope - dont think we can take you up on your kind offer for the 8th   having trouble finding a home for Ben!!!

Shelley - thanks again for yesterday - you, Greg and Kia are lovely and i loved your home  

Liz - love the ticker for Faith, she is so adorable  

Cath - crumbs! a missing disc? that sounds scary! glad that you are starting to get the pain sorted though hun, didnt get to say good bye to you yesterday, sorry........goodbye  

Right just a quickie from me im afraid
Take care all
Emms xxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks ladies  

Lisa~ Yep this is our first go!! Have no idear what to expect but don't care if it get's us the result we want       Glad we have lot's going on between now and starting D/R as it will keep my mind busy + we have some more appt at ISIS too so it'll all feel like it's just flowing along nicely i think 

Sam xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

please can someone blow me some bubbles so i end in a 7


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

I'm so glad everyone is getting tickers as it really helps me to keep up with everything.  Also personally I think it is great for all of us to have some sort of goal whether that is to do with treatment / weight loss or whatever.

SamM - Good news on the appointment.  Jan 6th is a great day to start as you'll have been able to get xmas & the new year through and just when that depressing month of January begins you will have treatment to look forward to.

Livvy - How are you now?  It doesn't seem long ago since your miscarriage but you seem to have handled it so well I have almost forgotten which I am sorry about.

Anyone else starting treatment soon?

Sam


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I can't believe it....John came home this morning with his next lot of shift patterns and he's working nights on the 8th!!!!!!!  So annoyed, he requested it off as well.  i don't know whether to come or not now as I don't want to be the only one of us there without their partner.  You'll all be thinking I don't really have a husband soon and am just a nut-job! 

Cath - is it possible to order some of those lovely lime-chillie chocs you made when we went to Julias?  would love some for christmas.

great news on the appt SamM...not long now.

seems like a lot of people are going to be having treatment in the next few months.


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Emma - Sorry I don't know how to do it.  Someone is always kind to me (don't know who) and makes sure mine ends in a 7 because everytime I check it always does.  Thanks to whoever that is if it is one of you (or maybe mine just hasn't changed for the last x months!!!!  Just don't know how the system works.

Sam


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Sam -  just click on the line that says click to blow under my forum name hun


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Em - just blown you hun   

Debs - I can't believe that John has got to work   thats just pants   can't he pull a sicky?? If not still come on your own, we know that your not a nutter with a rabbit     

Sam - I am gobsmaked that you are 27 weeks already   where have the last 3 weeks gone. i have to confess I breathed a sigh of relief when I saw you getting to 24 weeks and now all of a sudden its 27, blimey not long now eh? you must be so excited xx Your right the tickers do help. 

I am cycling at the moment, so is Loui I think. I think that Sam is the next to start. There are a lot of us getting ready to go, we should have a lot of bfp's next year


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello all,

well i got through today.....just!!!    i really should learn not to drink on a school night 

Angel -   shame about the 8th hun, you are still coming aren't you?? 

julia -    very funny!! I was still laughing about your conservatory today!! 

Tricksey - glad everything is going well hun, you must sar thinking positively!! Did dh enjoy the pav??

deb - had to laugh at your post i dont think you're a nut job hun honest, i belive you have a hubby!!!! I hope you do come on the 8th. you're more than welcome to come here first and we'll go together.

Spangle - got your pm hun and you're more than welcome.  

lisa - we did at least get to say hello and how are you yesterday!!! Was good to see you even if we didn't get to have a chat. Glad you're ok.

Cath - NEW YORK BABY!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....need i say more, except i am very jealous. Glad you're getting the back sorted.

Shalley - hope you enjoyed your day off, are you too hung over to come on here    

Hi to everyone else,

love Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - your nuts! how can i come if i cant get a sitter derrrrr   xx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Evening All

Hope you are all OK and all feeling well today.

Thank you for yesterday and welcoming me into the fold, it was nice and so strange that now when I read your posts I can see your faces  

Shelley- thank you for having me yesterday you have a lovely home and a very brave hubby (12  women in one room and booze - my DH would have been upstairs hiding under the bed!!   ) Your house is lovely really nicely decorated you must be very proud. I just wanted to say that with the tx it is worse leading up to it not knowing what to expect but take it in your stride and be there for each other and when you need it everyone else is on here to help you. And one thing I meant to say yesterday which I did not get across (drink dilutes my ability to explain what I am trying to say, it only takes one egg and one sperm and ICSI takes out the hardest bit - fertilising the egg!) Hopefully your very early xmas party was OK and any disciplinary action taken  

Cleo - Thank you again for picking me up and taking me, I really appreciated it and good to meet you after all this time. Hope the head was OK this morning  

Livvy - nice to meet you and might have to take you up on the Wii challenge!!! 

Deb, Rekilisa and Tricksy sorry I did not get a chance to really talk to you yesterday, like said before there was so many of us it was hard to talk to everyone but it was good to put people to the forum names and surprisingly makes it easier to post now!!!!

Em it was good to meet you too and to have a chat it is always good to talk to each other and about how we feel as I think it makes you a bit more honest with your self as you know that others can understand how this whole process makes you feel when others who have not gone though this can only pretend (and some do not even try) to begin to understand what this does to us - Big  

Samonthemoon - good news about your appointment and getting started that's great news, I must say I would not have 1 put back if I had the option as I think 2 gives a better chance and would be chuffed with twins anyway!!! Good luck.

Liz and Faith - great to meet you both too - Faith is a picture of health a real cutie and inspires us to believe it CAN work. Hope you got home safe  

Had good news today doctors have agreed to fund a big list of blood test, more sperm tests and some other stuff that I do not know what they are just waiting for AF now so that I can have them done and get one step closer to starting tx again.

Better go pick DH up from footie.

Speak soon xxx 

PS: I find if you control A then control C when writing your post - if it is lost or freezers you can just control P into a new message without having to write everything again and not forget what was in your post - hope that helps


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Angel -  ok ok i am stoooopid!!!!! Can't he come and sit in the corner We have another spare room that he can sleep in.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Sam moon - fab news about your tx hun!!      

livvy - sorry to hear about your horse this morning. I live quite near filpotts, although i wouldn't fancy catching a horse!!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

cleo31 said:


> Angel -  ok ok i am stoooopid!!!!! Can't he come and sit in the corner We have another spare room that he can sleep in.


ditto - give Ben a coke and a packet of crisps and he'll be fine...........the alternative is to give him a double vodka and coke and a packet of crisps and we won't hear a peep out of him LOL ;-)


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy said:


> cleo31 said:
> 
> 
> > Angel -  ok ok i am stoooopid!!!!! Can't he come and sit in the corner We have another spare room that he can sleep in.
> ...


         He'll have a fab time!!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

he'll have a great time!!!

Cleo I think that your pm's may be full??

Si is munching the last of the pavlova right now, he says that if you wern't married and he wan't married to me then he'd want to marry you for your pavlova


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

A bit of advice needed please!!

i called my gynos sec as she hadn't caledl me back today as promised. I got her answer phone saying she wouldn't be in the office til wed     . Its been nearly 5 weeks and no one has looked at my referral letter for my hysteroscopy!! i'm not even on the 13 week waiting list yet!!! Can i complain and if so any idea who to


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

cleo31 said:


> A bit of advice needed please!!
> 
> i called my gynos sec as she hadn't caledl me back today as promised. I got her answer phone saying she wouldn't be in the office til wed    . Its been nearly 5 weeks and no one has looked at my referral letter for my hysteroscopy!! i'm not even on the 13 week waiting list yet!!! Can i complain and if so any idea who to
> 
> Complain for sure, I'm not sure who too though. give me a mo and I'll see what I can find out for you


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Definately complain honey.  Not sure who to?  maybe PALS (patient advice and liason service) at the hospital.  Can't believe they are keeping you waiting like this

xxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksey -       glad he's enjoying the pav!! Tell him i'm making one for greg's party!!  just emptied my box


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thats what i think, i understand they're busy and there is only one of them but i would never be able to get away with that in my job!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm just looking on CGH website to see who you complain too, came across this.......

Early Pregnancy Unit launched at Colchester General Hospital
A new service has been launched at Colchester General Hospital for women who experience acute problems during the first five months of pregnancy.
The Early Pregnancy Unit, which is nurse-led and supported by a consultant obstetrician and gynaecologist, offers instant assessment, advice and treatment.
It is expected that about 2,000 women a year from all over North East Essex will benefit from the new facility.
The unit will help women who may be experiencing bleeding, be in pain, have a potential ectopic pregnancy, have anxiety as a result of problems in a previous pregnancy or who may have suffered trauma, such as a road traffic accident or a punch in the stomach from a violent partner.
Deborah McAllion, Service Manager, Women's Services, said until the unit opened there had been no standard care pathway for women up to 20 weeks pregnant with acute problems.
"Previously, GPs might ring up a gynaecologist for advice, tell women to come to our A&E department or even ring to arrange a scan," she said.
"In a very small number of cases, such as ectopic pregnancies and haemorrhaging, women can die so it is important they are assessed as soon as possible.
"Now that we have an Early Pregnancy Unit, a GP can ring up and book a slot so women can be potentially seen the same morning."
The unit, which operates Monday-Friday, 8am-1pm, is currently based on Stanway Ward but it is hoped to relocate it to a purpose-built facility at the hospital within the next 12 months.
It includes a £27,000 maternity and gynaecological ultrasound scanner paid for from the proceeds of the Colchester League of Hospital & Community Friends' North East Essex Women's Scanner Appeal.
The scanner helps to detect miscarriage and ectopic pregnancy and also detect and improve treatment of several conditions, such as pelvic pain, abdominal pains, menopausal bleeding, womb cancer and fertility problems.
Women arriving on the unit are assessed by a specially-recruited nurse, which may involve diagnostic procedures, such as a scan or blood test. Outcomes range from women being reassured and going home to emergency surgery.
For the first three months, the only way that women can access the new facility will be by GP referral. After that Ms McAllion anticipates the unit will also accept self-referrals.
Case study:
Laura Metson, aged 28, of Foundry Lane, Copford, Colchester, who is almost 12 weeks pregnant, has been attending the Early Pregnancy Unit for weekly reassurance scans after having previously experienced eight miscarriages.
"Because of what has happened in the past, this pregnancy has been a very stressful time for my husband and I, so to go in for regular scans has been extremely reassuring and the staff there have been fantastic," she said.
Mrs Metson, who works as a PA in London, will visit Colchester General Hospital for her next scan on Thursday (1 Nov).
30 October 2007


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Cleo - http://www.essexrivers.nhs.uk/pals.shtml

"Advise you how to make a formal complaint and identify independent advocacy and support available if we cannot resolve your concerns"


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hope this helps hun xx 

Complaints and Legal Services
Essex Rivers Healthcare NHS Trust is committed to looking at ways of improving its service. You can help by telling us what you think - good or bad.

Here we will try to answer some common queries.

If something is not right, what should I do? 
Ask to see the person in charge of the ward, department or clinic where you are being seen or treated. It is quite possible they will be able to sort out the problem straight away.

What if I am not happy speaking to the staff involved? 
Ask to speak to the Patient Advice and Liaison Service (PALS) located inside the main entrance of Colchester General Hospital. Tel 01206 742936 or the duty matron (bleep 333).

If I am still not satisfied, what should I do? 
Please write to the Complaints and Litigation Manager, Essex Rivers Healthcare Trust, Colchester General Hospital, Turner Road, Colchester, CO4 5JL.

If you need any advice or help, phone the Complaints Department on 01206 742646 (8.30am to 4.30pm Monday to Friday).


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks girls. Will call them again on wednesday and if she can't get it sorted that day then i will tell her i'm going to call pals. I don't think thats unreasonable.


Tricksey - had heard about the new equipment as i read about it in the evening gazette. Its great news!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Gawd, can you lot stop all the chatting, finding it hard to keep up!!

Cleo, when I worked in the NHS there used to be an admin manager that oversaw the med secs, but not sure if that is the case these days. I would definately complain though if I were you. It is not fair to keep you waiting for so long. Hope the hangover was not too bad. I did not think we were too bad last night - that makes a change!

Shelley, how was your evening out last night? I hope you had a good time. Thanks again for having us round, your hubby, dog and house are all lovely, as are you of course!!

Spangle, good to meet you yesterday. Sorry I did not get a chance to speak to you. It is good that you know who we all are now.

Cath, you poor love re your back. That physio sounds a bit of alright though. Come to think of it, I have been having a twinge now and again  

Emma, please find someone to have your DS, it won't be the same without you!!! 

Livvy, sorry to hear about the escaped horse this morning. What a nightmare!! 

Lisa, Gordon and James were round my mum and dads but soon came back. It was good to see you yesterday. Perhaps we could "do Chelmsford" one day.

We have a couple of spare rooms if anyone else needs a room for the night of Greg's party. Just shout. There is also James' toy room with space, so if you don't mind sharing with bob the builder and fireman sam then that is free too!

I have just realised that I am double booked that night. We usually have a little street party every December when us and the neighbours all turn on our Christmas lights, have a few (well, loads) drinks and some food and a bit of music. It is quite fun as we try and outdo the neighbours with our lights. I have some cracking inflatables this year - I can't wait!! Anyway, the turn on is the same night as Greg's party, so I will be coming but will be a bit late and probably a bit ****** (so what is new!?!?   )

Sorry for lack of more personals - TV programme about soldiers just come on the telly - bringing back some memories   so gotta go!!

Night night xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Cleo

When I had problems I wrote a letter detailing the dates and what had happened I got a respone quite quickly but not conclusive the usual list of excuses but you should not just sit back as the saying goes the squeeky wheel gets the oil so get squeeking!!!!!


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Sorry Cath, missed you before sounds like you have the right man for the job to make you feel better even if he does not fix your back  

Have a fab time in New York x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Think i must of been yacking too much on pm's tonight, did you know that you can only send 20 per hour   it won't let me send anymore


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy/Cleo - what kind of mother do you think i am!!!   im so shocked    

Cleo - just keep calling these people, your not a number, your a person who needs looking after...dont let the bas**ds grind you down - an old suffolk saying  

Em xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

ps do you all realise how many pages we have got through....we are on page nine and started on page 1 on the 1st of this month


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

right i',m sat here waiting to feel very tired as i hate going to bed alone and John is working so i thought i'd post my list of questions for my appointment on the 14th to get your feedback

1) What will my operation involve
2) How long will i have to wait until the operation approx
3)How long will it take me to recover
4)what are the chances of recovering the function of my affected ovary
5) what are the chances of cyst regrowth and how long will that take
6)will he be giving me GnRH stuff (or similar) to stop my hormones causing regrowth (i.e. make me menopausal until treatment cycle)
7)what does he feel our chances are of a successful treatment
 what are the NHS waiting list criteria and how long is the wait currently
9)does he have any recommendations for us
10) can he go through Johns S/A result with us in more detail.

any comments/suggestions welcomed..

thanks  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Samonthemoon - I am SO glad that your appointment went well and that you now have an official start date! Fab news.

Livvy - I hope that you and your horse have recovered from your fright?

Cleo - I hope that you will get some answers very soon and that you are not fobbed off.

I'm now a bit confused - is Greg's party on the 8th the Christmas meet? Or is there not going to be one until the New Year? If invited I probably won't be able to come on the 8th 'cos it's the day after EC, but I wanted to clear it all up for the other newbies samonthmoon and rachel.   

louixxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Debs - looks like a good list of questions to me. I can't think of any others. As for the chocs - just pm me what you want and I'll get them to you either at the Xmas meet or post them.

Tricksy - I was the same with the chiro. Spent half theappointment asking myself why I hadn't tried a little harder to diet instead of worrying about my back.

Lisa - I can pm you the details of the chiro if you want   Might help your back as well.

Cleo- good luck getting some answers. They've kept you waiting for way too long so it's worth putting in a complaint if theydon't progress things by the time you speak to them tomorrow. 

SamM - sorry if I'm repeating myself. Great news about the tx. 

Loui - I think we're going to try to organise something else for the Xmas meet now that there are so many of us. There weren't that many when Shelley invited us to Greg's party so it's better to find another time for us to meet somewhere. 

Any suggestions as to date/place?

Hello to everyone else. Hope you're ok. Lovely day out. I've already been for a walk with thedogs. Had to go early as I wanted to go with my neighbour so there was someone to help if the dogs played up. I doubt she'll come again as she's now late for work after my two (who need some serious training) went after rabbits. Off for a soak in the bath now to relax before I hit the housework.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

I've had an idea for a venue for the meet - I was thinking that a venue in any town around christmas would perhaps be too noisy, already booked up for christmas parties and wouldn't be suitable for the deep and meaningfuls that I understand could happen.

So - my hubby is a member of the Colchester Garrison Officer's Club and I have discovered that I could hire a room there for an evenings/Sat/Sun lunch-time use and make use of the cheap bar prices. Food could also be laid on (anything from finger food to a 3-course meal - I'm waiting for the chef to get back to me about the cost per head). Unfortunately we would have to pay £50 for the hire of a function room (this is a discounted price) but as it is located centrally (just off Southway close to St Botolph's roundabout), and has its own private parking - it might suit our needs. The website is: http://www.cgoclub.co.uk/index.html
It could be suitable for either an evening function or a Sat/Sun lunch (they do lovely simple lunch-time sandwiches for between £2.50 and £4.50) and it is ideal if we want to bring partners - they/we can wander off into town afterwards (5 min walk). It's not a particularly glamorous building on the outside (have a look at 'the club' page and you'll see what I mean) but the interior is cosy. I'm sorry that it is yet another Colchester venue - but what do you all think?

Louixxx

/links


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

PiePig said:


> right i',m sat here waiting to feel very tired as i hate going to bed alone and John is working so i thought i'd post my list of questions for my appointment on the 14th to get your feedback
> 
> 1) What will my operation involve
> 2) How long will i have to wait until the operation approx
> ...


Hi

Just thought I'd gatecrash to give you some info... 

If you have a look on the National Endometriosis Society (NES) website, there is a "sticky" post at the top of the Endo Talk board with some really useful info on what questions to ask, info about laparoscopy etc... Here's the link to that thread...

http://p197.ezboard.com/LAPAROSCOPY-TIPS-Qus-to-ask-Consultant-updated-092007/fendoboardfrm3.showMessage?topicID=3488.topic

and here's the link to the NES website...

www.endo.org.uk

As you know cos I replied to one of your posts on the Endo board, I've had 5 laparoscopies for severe endo so if you've got any questions, feel free to PM me. My most recent lap/dye with hysteroscopy was in February this year where I had endo (including large mass from one of my ovaries as well as endo elsewhere), adhesions (including uterine adhesions), polyps and a fibroid removed !! I was signed off work for 2 weeks and I had to have a natural period in between the op and starting IVF. I had the op on 13 Feb and I started downregging on 30 March - EC was 30 April and although it sadly wasn't successful, I actually had best response so far....28 follies (risk of OHSS  ) and 19 eggs.

Good luck
Natasha

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Debs, that looks like a very comprehensive list of questions - I bet the consultant will be knackered when you leave the consultation  

Louie, I have been to a couple of Christmas parties at the Officer's Club, it is very nice there. There are so many of us now that the cost would not be much if it were split between everyone, if that is what everyone wants to do.

Cath, you made me laugh with your comment about wishing you had dieted!! He must be a bit of alright then! I took James there as a baby to have cranial osteopathy as he had quite a traumatic birth. It is amazing what they can do. Hope you are improving and are comfortable on the flight.

Tricksy, you must have done a lot of talking last night to go over the limit!! 

Hope everyone is having a nice day. More personals later,

Julia xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Well just spent 40Min's reading through all the posts and now Faith is waking up so don't have long enough to post probably!!!!!!!

Shelley:
Thankyou so much for hosting the meet your house is lovely Greg is has worked very hard, wish my DH had more DIY ability. 

Thankyou to everyone for making me and Faith so welcome, I know it is hard to have babies around. Faith loves people watching so had great fun watching all of us yakking!!!!!!!!

Cathy have a great holiday, Go in a shop called K-mart lots of bargins in there.

SamM
Glad your appointment went well and you now have a date to start.

Well do personals later promise.

Liz xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

My god ladies!!!! I posted on page 6 yesterday eve!!!!

Loui~ Thanks hun   So excited to have a goal to reach now, and 6th jan isn't that long away at all!! Hows the D/R going?? It was suggested i do it in the belly by another member as it hurts less.... what do u think?? Oh and ur idear sounds lovely but i thought we were doing the new year meet in ipswich If ur on about a xmas meet at the gentlemans club then i'm sure i could make it, although we are really busy between now and xmas  

PiePig~ Did u manage to fall asleep in the end hunny?? I Can't sleep without the OH either  

Tricksy~     Can't believe u used ur quota of pm's for the hour!!!!!   

Cleo~ Hope u get all this sorted soon, it's just not on!!

Cath~ How's the back now hunny??  

Liz~ Sounds like ur being kept on ur toes hunny  

Well i'm on CD30 now and had a temp dip this am so thinking maybe af will be here a little early   Bit annoying as it means i'll have to re-arrange my day 2/3 bloods ect and i'm sure they won't want to do this scan on thursday if af is here?? Typical.... my cycle will always try and ruin the best laid plans!!! 

Sam xxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Ladies or should I call u all chatterboxes  

I really don't think I can keep up with personals. I read through them a couple of days ago and now ur on page 9   Hows a girl supposed to stay up with every1.

I'm so glad u all had a great time on Sunday. I am determained (sp?)  to meet up with u all in the New Year. I'm feeling really jealous of u all, (that is that u don't mind me coming to a meet, I would totally understand).

Sickness not too bad at the mo. Do u want to know what sex the baby is (Have my scan on the 16th and we are going to find out the sex) Or do I keep it a secret from every1   

Going bowling tonight, its my sons birthday today, he's 14 (I feel so old).

Love to every1

Love Jo xxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Thought I'd better add my bit  


TRICKSY - 7 m/c to date, Diagnosed APA @ St Mary's - Prof Regan. 1st IVF July 07 bfn, now on 2nd ivf cycle, d'ring since 17/10, egg collection 23/11, test date 10/12 ish

SAM2007-  5 years ttc, 5 IVF (BFN), 1 miscarriage.  Natural BFP 05/07.  Pregnant EDD 02/08  Clapping

JULIAPEACHES - 3 yr old DS with Clomid, 1 miscarriage. I failed ICSI. Deciding what to do next.

REIKILISA -

LIZ - 2 x icsi 1xfet 1 was eggshare resulting in 7monthold DD we have decided no more treatment for us.Clapping

THE WILSONS -dh  very low count of under 1million and motility icis only option,start re-testing febuary and treatment in april(fingers crossed)i have all clear so far,never been pregnant 

PIE PIG- DH very poor sperm count/motility (hx undescended testes) op suggested to remove possible blockages but resulted in no improvement, me endometriosis (apparently although I still don't believe it), waiting for laparoscopy then ICSI (?egg share) asap.

CLEO - ttc 4yrs dx endo feb 2007 had lap to remov what they could. 1st ivf bfn sept 07. waitng for a hysteroscopy before going again in jan

ANGEL - 13yr old ds from previous marriage: dh had vasectomy reversal 4yrs ago had 1 full ivf cycle ended up in hospital with severe ohss for 6 days - 3 embies frozen - had fet, bfn - 1 frozen embie left - need to loose 2 stone before next cycle

CATH - ttc 6 years, no pg at all. IUI x 6. 2 failed ICSI, immature eggs, only one frostie. 3rd, and final, fresh cycle Xmas 07. Poss clotting problem.


RIVKA - 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 chlomid pg ended in m/c, 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 ivf BFN, 1 fet resulted in pg but then m/c, now on accu and Chinese herbs ttc naturally - if doesn't work consultant suggests chlomid again

JOJO - 3 beautiful son's (previous realationship). Sterilisation reversal 2004, TTC just under 3 years.  M/C 2005, hsg revealed blocked tubes. IVF only option. 2 days b4 d/r natural BFP sadly had 2nd M/C. 1st IVF BFN. 1st FET BFP. Baby due 29/3/08

LIVVY - TTC 2 years - IVF = BFN, Natural FET = BFP but m/c - Next FET in Jan but this time medicated.

RACHEL - TTC 3.5 years, 10 months on clomid (including 4 IUI's  while on clomid) followed by 2 IVF's - all BFN.  Going for a natural FET in January (two frozen blastocysts left from last IVF).

LOUI - 5 IUI's and 1st IVF/ICSI all BFN - immature eggs. DR'g since 31st Oct on 2nd IVF/ICSI. Egg Collection 7th Dec, Embryo Transfer 10th Dec and test date Christmas Eve!

SPANGLE - Nov 2006 ICSI - BFP Biochemical pg  May 2007 FET Medicated BFN. Want to start next ICSI Jan 08 and go to blast  Positive Energy Positive Energy Positive Energy Just sorting out the finances

SAMONTHEMOON - Consultant appt 5th nov to arrange tx start date!!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Jo, please tell us!!! If it was me I would find it difficult to keep it a secret anyway!! Glad you are feeling well enough for a night out - happy birthday to you DS !!!  

Julia xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Thought i'd better update my bit now  

TRICKSY - 7 m/c to date, Diagnosed APA @ St Mary's - Prof Regan. 1st IVF July 07 bfn, now on 2nd ivf cycle, d'ring since 17/10, egg collection 23/11, test date 10/12 ish

SAM2007-  5 years ttc, 5 IVF (BFN), 1 miscarriage.  Natural BFP 05/07.  Pregnant EDD 02/08  Clapping

JULIAPEACHES - 3 yr old DS with Clomid, 1 miscarriage. I failed ICSI. Deciding what to do next.

REIKILISA -

LIZ - 2 x icsi 1xfet 1 was eggshare resulting in 7monthold DD we have decided no more treatment for us.Clapping

THE WILSONS -dh  very low count of under 1million and motility icis only option,start re-testing febuary and treatment in april(fingers crossed)i have all clear so far,never been pregnant 

PIE PIG- DH very poor sperm count/motility (hx undescended testes) op suggested to remove possible blockages but resulted in no improvement, me endometriosis (apparently although I still don't believe it), waiting for laparoscopy then ICSI (?egg share) asap.

CLEO - ttc 4yrs dx endo feb 2007 had lap to remov what they could. 1st ivf bfn sept 07. waitng for a hysteroscopy before going again in jan

ANGEL - 13yr old ds from previous marriage: dh had vasectomy reversal 4yrs ago had 1 full ivf cycle ended up in hospital with severe ohss for 6 days - 3 embies frozen - had fet, bfn - 1 frozen embie left - need to loose 2 stone before next cycle

CATH - ttc 6 years, no pg at all. IUI x 6. 2 failed ICSI, immature eggs, only one frostie. 3rd, and final, fresh cycle Xmas 07. Poss clotting problem.


RIVKA - 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 chlomid pg ended in m/c, 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 ivf BFN, 1 fet resulted in pg but then m/c, now on accu and Chinese herbs ttc naturally - if doesn't work consultant suggests chlomid again

JOJO - 3 beautiful son's (previous realationship). Sterilisation reversal 2004, TTC just under 3 years.  M/C 2005, hsg revealed blocked tubes. IVF only option. 2 days b4 d/r natural BFP sadly had 2nd M/C. 1st IVF BFN. 1st FET BFP. Baby due 29/3/08

LIVVY - TTC 2 years - IVF = BFN, Natural FET = BFP but m/c - Next FET in Jan but this time medicated.

RACHEL - TTC 3.5 years, 10 months on clomid (including 4 IUI's  while on clomid) followed by 2 IVF's - all BFN.  Going for a natural FET in January (two frozen blastocysts left from last IVF).

LOUI - 5 IUI's and 1st IVF/ICSI all BFN - immature eggs. DR'g since 31st Oct on 2nd IVF/ICSI. Egg Collection 7th Dec, Embryo Transfer 10th Dec and test date Christmas Eve!

SPANGLE - Nov 2006 ICSI - BFP Biochemical pg  May 2007 FET Medicated BFN. Want to start next ICSI Jan 08 and go to blast  Positive Energy Positive Energy Positive Energy Just sorting out the finances

SAMONTHEMOON - Start D/R for 1st ICSI 6th Jan 2008!!!


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

♥samonthemoon♥ said:


> Thought i'd better update my bit now
> 
> TRICKSY - 7 m/c to date, Diagnosed APA @ St Mary's - Prof Regan. 1st IVF July 07 bfn, now on 2nd ivf cycle, d'ring since 17/10, egg collection 23/11, test date 10/12 ish
> 
> ...


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Ohhhhhhh sh*t!!!! I updated the list and now its all gone wrong    sorry Tricksy i should have left you to do it     Can you sort it out for me


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

TRICKSY - 7 m/c to date, Diagnosed APA @ St Mary's - Prof Regan. 1st IVF July 07 bfn, now on 2nd ivf cycle, d'ring since 17/10, egg collection 23/11, test date 10/12 ish

SAM2007-  5 years ttc, 5 IVF (BFN), 1 miscarriage.  Natural BFP 05/07.  Pregnant EDD 02/08  Clapping

JULIAPEACHES - 3 yr old DS with Clomid, 1 miscarriage. I failed ICSI. Deciding what to do next.

REIKILISA - TTC - 7 years,  Loads of IUI's and monitored cycles all BFN,  1 miscarriage,  3 x IVF's all BFN.  I have blood clotting disorder and short leutel phase.  End of the treatment road for me now cannot put myself through it anymore.  Wishing for a miracle or possible adoption

LIZ - 2 x icsi 1xfet 1 was eggshare resulting in 7monthold DD we have decided no more treatment for us.Clapping

THE WILSONS -dh  very low count of under 1million and motility icis only option,start re-testing febuary and treatment in april(fingers crossed)i have all clear so far,never been pregnant 

PIE PIG- DH very poor sperm count/motility (hx undescended testes) op suggested to remove possible blockages but resulted in no improvement, me endometriosis (apparently although I still don't believe it), waiting for laparoscopy then ICSI (?egg share) asap.

CLEO - ttc 4yrs dx endo feb 2007 had lap to remov what they could. 1st ivf bfn sept 07. waitng for a hysteroscopy before going again in jan

ANGEL - 13yr old ds from previous marriage: dh had vasectomy reversal 4yrs ago had 1 full ivf cycle ended up in hospital with severe ohss for 6 days - 3 embies frozen - had fet, bfn - 1 frozen embie left - need to loose 2 stone before next cycle

CATH - ttc 6 years, no pg at all. IUI x 6. 2 failed ICSI, immature eggs, only one frostie. 3rd, and final, fresh cycle Xmas 07. Poss clotting problem.


RIVKA - 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 chlomid pg ended in m/c, 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 ivf BFN, 1 fet resulted in pg but then m/c, now on accu and Chinese herbs ttc naturally - if doesn't work consultant suggests chlomid again

JOJO - 3 beautiful son's (previous realationship). Sterilisation reversal 2004, TTC just under 3 years.  M/C 2005, hsg revealed blocked tubes. IVF only option. 2 days b4 d/r natural BFP sadly had 2nd M/C. 1st IVF BFN. 1st FET BFP. Baby due 29/3/08

LIVVY - TTC 2 years - IVF = BFN, Natural FET = BFP but m/c - Next FET in Jan but this time medicated.

RACHEL - TTC 3.5 years, 10 months on clomid (including 4 IUI's  while on clomid) followed by 2 IVF's - all BFN.  Going for a natural FET in January (two frozen blastocysts left from last IVF).

LOUI - 5 IUI's and 1st IVF/ICSI all BFN - immature eggs. DR'g since 31st Oct on 2nd IVF/ICSI. Egg Collection 7th Dec, Embryo Transfer 10th Dec and test date Christmas Eve!

SPANGLE - Nov 2006 ICSI - BFP Biochemical pg  May 2007 FET Medicated BFN. Want to start next ICSI Jan 08 and go to blast  Positive Energy Positive Energy Positive Energy Just sorting out the finances

SAMONTHEMOON - Start D/R for 1st ICSI 6th Jan 2008!!! 


All done Lisa


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hiya ladies,

My other half is really worried about these chromasone (sp) tests that he has to have.... one for all of them, one to see if a part of his y one is missing and then hormone levels.... Can anyone put his mind at rest by letting us know if ur DH/OH had to have this done too   I have tried telling him that it's just to cover all bases but it doesn't seem to help (he's a worrier!)

Cheers girls 
Sam xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Samonthemoon, it is standard procedure that we all have to have a number of tests before starting IVF, and that includes some for the partner too. Try and reassure him that there is nothing to worry about, it is just something they have to do before treatment starts. Oh I hope he is going to be okay during your treatment if he is a worrier - he may spend the whole time worried about what you are going through!! I am sure the others will agree that he need not worry at this stage (there is plenty more to worry about during treatment  )

Julia x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks julia, i guess ur partner had these done too?


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Sam, I have just asked him and he said he did not have any bloods done, so I must be wrong!! (amazing, that hardly ever happens!!  ) Perhaps someone else can advise? Sorry


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

won't show him that coz it might freak him out more!! Really hope someone else can help    
Thanks for asking though julia  

Sam xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

SamM - before you start treatment you both have to have HIV, Hep B & C tests done (bloods) chromosone (sp?) tests (bloods), sperm test for hubby and fsh & e2 levels for you. Actually I'm now now sure about the chromosons we may of had these done at St Marys during investigations for our recurrant miscarriages?? oh I don't know now!!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Yeah, maybe they did them with their HIV testing. Sorry to be so crap. Maybe a look on the ISIS website would help?

Julia x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I think my DH will be having chromosome tests.....I think it depends on your IF cause and whether it is on your side, DH side or both and probably depends on the consultant/clinic as well.


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello Tricksy

glad you mentioned E2 as I am going for bloods tomorrow, on my blood forms they do not mention E2 although the boxes for FSH LH THYRIOD PROLACTIN TESTOSTERONE AND OESTRODIAL, I am hoping one of these is E2

Any ideas?

Spangle xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Don't panic the Oestrodial is the E2   Good luck with the tests


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks Tricksy that is great did not want to get there and then have towait till next month coz it has been missed  

That's great get my bloods done tomorrow and DH on the 16th and then I can start chasing the ISIS for an appointment and know when tx can start.

Thanks again....

Anyway off for a shower - been to the gym am well chuffed I ran for 9 minutes at the same speed (sounds silly as not really very long but never thought I would be able to do that - try 10 plus next time)


xxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hello ladies,sorry i have not been on sooner but i just could not face it yesterday,i feel like im turning into a crazy nut case   as i had to leave my works do early as i ended up in tears   and just could not cope being arround people that are not bothered if ur there or not ,and also there are a few people in the company who are pregnant and all i could hear all night is arrrrrr how big ur bump is getting or who well they looked and just going on about it and so i drank alot which did not help ,trying to drown ur sorrows does not work,as the problem is still there,i think as well there was so much going on sunday at the meet that my head was spinning so much information to take in .sorry dont want to keep going on as thats all i seem to do at the moment sorry guys,but i want to say to all the oldies u are all fantastic lovely people that im so glad i have meet u all as ur all true freinds and if there is ever anything i could do for u guys just u ask     that to all off u.kia says sorry for being so silly and not saying hello but she was being very shy and as for greg well he loved u all being there and is pleased u like all his hard work .bless him he had done all the cleaning up while i was out ,i cant belive he done that    but he said it was so i could chill out monday and that is what i did,well im off thank u guys so much   u all .


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Shelley - you poor thing having to endure all of your work colleagues going gaga over the pregnant women. It won't be easy to forget that night, but just focus on what they will all be saying to you when you visit them with your bump!!! PMA, PMA, PMA. There is a lady on another thread (Holiday Dreamers ~ Nov-Dec cycle buddies) who is also trying to conceive and is on day 14 of DR'g and waiting for her AF. She has just announced that she was worried that her AF hadn't arrived which would change all of her stimms and scans dates. After we all told her to do a home test and get a blood test she found out late last night that she has a confirmed BFP with a natural miracle (they only   once this last month at a very unusual time in her cycle and she cannot believe that she is pregnant because their only option was ICSI (male factors) - so please believe me that miracles do happen when you least expect them to happen  . Chin up hun.
Lots of love to you Shelley,

Louixxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning ladies,

Shelley~   So sorry that u had such an awful time at ur works do   Really hope you feel better soon babe.  

Loui~ I read that announcement last night!!! Couldn't believe it!! Things like that fill me with a warm fuzzy feeling   How's the D/R going hunny??

Well af turned up this am 4 days early   Knew she was on her way when my temp dropped yesterday   I'm sure she knows when things are going on and does it just to bl**dy spite me! Rang ISIS about the scan and they said to still come in and have it done   Gonna be a bit yukky but i guess they know what they're doing! Have also gotta have my day 2 bloods done tomorrow too now. 
I HATE my uncooperative body...... Just really hope this isn't gonna make a difference to how well i respond to tx

Sam xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Spangle,
I had to have a scan when I was on, just remember to take your tammy out first!!!!! I forgot and had to be told to go and do it very embarrassing i can tell you. Scan showed everything they wanted to know so did not make a difference there. Goodluck xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

OMG!!! So glad u mentioned that or i so would of forgot!!!! I'd of been sooooooooooooooooooooo    Thank you thank you thank you      

Sam xxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Spangle - Quite often when you have your baseline scan after dr'ing we are still bleeding.  So the ISIS are more than used to scanning ladies during their periods.  Happened to me once and I felt very awkward about it.  Just wore a towel instead of tampon at the appointment and that made it all a lot easier.  BTW - glad your GP is coughing up for all the tests.  I sometimes think we don't ask enough.

Cleo - I wonder if all this not dealing with your referral letter (and excuses) is more to do with falsifying hospital waiting lists.  You hear about it all the time - they delay and delay and delay acutally putting your name on the "list" because it makes their waiting list figures look better.  I think you will probably find that this is what is happening and that you will not wait any longer for your op because of it.  Personally I think it is the Government's fault for making hospitals have to have lists for everything and scoring them on it.  A similar thing happened to me and I can't phoning the doctor's secretary asking when I would hear about my op date.  Sec wasn't happy to speak to me about it at all and often avoided my calls.  Then suddenly I got a letter in the post - the op was two weeks later.

SamM - I wouldn't let them talk you into only having one embie put back either.  I know that twim pregnancies are more difficult but I think that is a risk we are all prepared to take.  Re dh and the chromosome tests - I was going to ask you about this because I was wondering why your dh had to have them.  Certainly my dh never did but then he doesn't have a sperm issue.  Whatever the reason it is great that you are having them because it is another boxed ticked. 

Piepig - That's a great list of questions you have compiled.  Don't be disappointed though if you don't get very definite answers.  My personal experience is that doctors can sometimes give very long winded answers without really telling you anything.

Liz - I thought that was very funny your forgetting to take the tampon out.  When it happened to me it was the main thing on my mind.  I had an operation once too during my period and had the same awkward moment.  So how's the move going?  And I'm glad to see Faith now has a ticker.

Cath - Have a great time in New York, hope your bad back doesn't give you any trouble  .

Jo - Good luck with the scan.  Yes I would love to know what you are having (especially as we haven't asked).  Think it is going to be a girl for you this time as I know several people who have 3 of 1 and 1 of the other.

Tricksy - That's good news about the early pregnancy unit. Especially when it gets to the self referral stage.  When I started having problems I didn't know who to turn to and ended up going to A&E.  We do though have an EPU but I don't think you can just turn up there at any point.

Now I know that is not personals for everyone but I must have been sitting here on this thread for a whole hour so I really am going to have to stop.  Hi to everyone else.  

Sam


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

_Is this all complete now? Everyone happy? We need to mark it somehow so we remember this is the final version until update time Tricksy don't know if you want to add your fancy bits


TRICKSY - 7 m/c to date, Diagnosed APA @ St Mary's - Prof Regan. 1st IVF July 07 bfn, now on 2nd ivf cycle, d'ring since 17/10, egg collection 23/11, test date 10/12 ish

SAM2007- 5 years ttc, 5 IVF (BFN), 1 miscarriage. Natural BFP 05/07. Pregnant EDD 02/08 Clapping

JULIAPEACHES - 3 yr old DS with Clomid, 1 miscarriage. I failed ICSI. Deciding what to do next.

REIKILISA - TTC - 7 years, Loads of IUI's and monitored cycles all BFN, 1 miscarriage, 3 x IVF's all BFN. I have blood clotting disorder and short leutel phase. End of the treatment road for me now cannot put myself through it anymore. Wishing for a miracle or possible adoption

LIZ - 2 x icsi 1xfet 1 was eggshare resulting in 7monthold DD we have decided no more treatment for us.Clapping

THE WILSONS -dh very low count of under 1million and motility icis only option,start re-testing febuary and treatment in april(fingers crossed)i have all clear so far,never been pregnant

PIE PIG- DH very poor sperm count/motility (hx undescended testes) op suggested to remove possible blockages but resulted in no improvement, me endometriosis (apparently although I still don't believe it), waiting for laparoscopy then ICSI (?egg share) asap.

CLEO - ttc 4yrs dx endo feb 2007 had lap to remov what they could. 1st ivf bfn sept 07. waitng for a hysteroscopy before going again in jan

ANGEL - 13yr old ds from previous marriage: dh had vasectomy reversal 4yrs ago had 1 full ivf cycle ended up in hospital with severe ohss for 6 days - 3 embies frozen - had fet, bfn - 1 frozen embie left - need to loose 2 stone before next cycle

CATH - ttc 6 years, no pg at all. IUI x 6. 2 failed ICSI, immature eggs, only one frostie. 3rd, and final, fresh cycle Xmas 07. Poss clotting problem.

RIVKA - 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 chlomid pg ended in m/c, 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 ivf BFN, 1 fet resulted in pg but then m/c, now on accu and Chinese herbs ttc naturally - if doesn't work consultant suggests chlomid again

JOJO - 3 beautiful son's (previous realationship). Sterilisation reversal 2004, TTC just under 3 years. M/C 2005, hsg revealed blocked tubes. IVF only option. 2 days b4 d/r natural BFP sadly had 2nd M/C. 1st IVF BFN. 1st FET BFP. Baby due 29/3/08

LIVVY - TTC 2 years - IVF = BFN, Natural FET = BFP but m/c - Next FET in Jan but this time medicated.

RACHEL - TTC 3.5 years, 10 months on clomid (including 4 IUI's while on clomid) followed by 2 IVF's - all BFN. Going for a natural FET in January (two frozen blastocysts left from last IVF).

LOUI - 5 IUI's and 1st IVF/ICSI all BFN - immature eggs. DR'g since 31st Oct on 2nd IVF/ICSI. Egg Collection 7th Dec, Embryo Transfer 10th Dec and test date Christmas Eve!

SPANGLE - Nov 2006 ICSI - BFP Biochemical pg May 2007 FET Medicated BFN. Want to start next ICSI Jan 08 and go to blast Positive Energy Positive Energy Positive Energy Just sorting out the finances

SAMONTHEMOON - Start D/R for 1st ICSI 6th Jan 2008!!!   _


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey sam2007~ DH has to have the test because he has a low count at only 4 million per thingy?? And he has 98% abnormalitys too. It's gonna take a month for the reults to come back as they have to grow his dna!!!!! Just really hope the results are good for him and us      Glad u lot have all had the scan whilst af has been around..... i won't feel so awkward now  

Sam xxx

P.S~ Thats all good for me on the list at the mo


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning. Hope you're all well. 

Shelley -                 I really hope you're feeling a bit better today. You had a stressful weekend getting everything ready for us and then having so many of us around at one time so it's not surprising you were feeling down. And as for your colleagues - not something that is easy to deal with at the best of times but worse when you're down anyway.

SAmM - sorry to hear the witch has played you about. As Liz said, they can see all they want even if you're on, and they're used to it.

Liz - how embarrassing! 

Tricksy - how are you doing? Not long till your scan now. I've just got back from another session with the dishy chiropractor. Even after 2 days I'd forgotten quite how gorgeous he is   He's also pretty good as I felt much better even after only one session. 

Julia - I'm sure your back looked bad the other day   Are you looking for a chiropractor?

Cleo - good luck with the referral today.

Must go and let the dogs out now. They were really naughty yesterday and ran off when dh took them out in the evening. Then have loads of bits to do before we go away. Can't believe it's tomorrow! I'm starting to get excited and will be thoroughly excited once I've got my chores done and started packing.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I've brought our list of key dates up. It's quite old so apologies if some new dates have been missed off.



liz6969 said:


> Livvy_t said:
> 
> 
> > 8th Nov - Cathie Hols to New York New York
> ...


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

CathB said:


> I've brought our list of key dates up. It's quite old so apologies if some new dates have been missed off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Have added mine and Toms w/e away, not sure how to add something fancy it, can someone do it for me please  

Cath - have a wonderful time in New York, i hope your back is much better and the flight dosent cause you too much pain. Take care hun xx 

Will post more later. am at work  

Emms xxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Em - I found a newer one, I think  



8th Nov - Cathie Hols to New York New York









8th Nov - Tricksy Baseline scan 

10th Nov - Liz 30th!!









14th Nov - Piepig Mr Boto follow up appt 

16th Nov - JoJo's 21 week scan    

17th Nov - Cleo's birthday









21st Nov - Julia's birthday









23rd Nov - Tricksy e/c 

30th Nov - 2nd Dec - Emma & Tom's weekend away









7th Dec - Loui e/c 

8th Dec - Gregs birthday party & our Xmas meet























10th Dec - Loui e/t 

24th Dec - Loui test date   

1st Jan - Debs birthday









2nd Feb - Sam's Baby Due 

9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay 

12th Feb - Emma's birthday










14th Feb - Shelley/Greg restart tests with Dr Marfleet 

19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









29th Mar - Baby JoJo due 

10th April - Faith's 1/st birthday









14th April - Tricksy's birthday









April 2008 - Shelley starts treatment 

7th May - Lisa's Birthday









27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv 

2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sam - i've edited my one, you can delete yours if you like, save any confusion


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Done   Thanks so much hunny  

Sam xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Cath - Have a great time in New York!!!!!  Remember to spoil yourself you deserve it!!!!    Hope your back is feeling a little easier now 


Shelley - Big hugs..........I've pm'd you hun

Tricksy - Good luck for your scan tomorrow - let me know how you get on hun 


I've got no email at the moment till the 10th...........  Its a nightmare i cannot function without my email................   

Gotta go
Love Lisa xxxxxxxx

love Lisaxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

[fly]Hi ladies[/fly]

Have any of you had a chance to consider the Colchester Garrison Officer's Club as a potential venue for any of the meets? Some feedback would be great - particularly if we need to book it.

Tricksy - good luck for your baseline scan tomorrow - hopefully you can [fly]start stimming from tomorrow![/fly] I'm currently waiting for AF - I'm on day 7 of DR'g and feeling very tired. If AF is delayed does that mean my scan and blood test dates also get delayed does anyone know?

Louixxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening all   I hope that everyone is ok? 

Thank you for your message and wishes for tomorrow. I am a bit nervous as I've been symptom free for the last week and I'm worried that i havn't down regged properly   I think that Simon is wondering what is going on as I havn't cried for days now   

Loui - don't worry about your af, mine came on on day 9 of d'ring, IF, your af does not come, which is very unlikely, then it can delay your treatment but I don't know of anyone who that has happened too. You'll be fine. I am tired too but to be honest I'm running around like a headless chicken on speed at the moment so its no surprise really. Fingers crossed the old witch shows her face soon  

I'm not even going to try and do personals tonight  

I can't remember who I talked to at the meet about meeting up before Christmas but I really don't think that I can do it. I am so busy with treatment and I have one free weekend before Christmas and thats the 22nd December. I have got so many friends and family to try and fit in as well I'm going to be pushed as it is. Really sorry. 

ok I'm going to dash and try and read the last 3-4 pages of posts properly

Take care everyone

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi All,

I really need to read this site more often.  The meet on Sunday sounds like you had good fun though so very jealous.  Have spent the last few nights in with my little dog who has been absolutely terrified of all the fireworks going off (at one point he was so scared about going out for a wee in the garden he weed on the kitchen floor!) but luckily the firework noise is all stopping now.

Anyway - 

Loui - The Garrison club sounds a good venue (don't mind with or without food etc - will go with the flow) and well done for starting the ball rolling as I would also love to meet up with everyone and I am definitely up for a December meet - are there any dates in mind?  I can't do Friday 7th as it is my work do, but aside from that I am around on the weekends until 21 December (not sure if I can do that weekend as my sister may be descending on us for Xmas but not sure when she is coming yet).  I think though it may be a bit of a nightmare though finding a date when lots of us are free in December so I guess it may be best just to set a date and see who can make it and if there are not enough of us to make it worth paying for the Garrison go somewhere else maybe even if it is just for a few drinks somewhere.  

Jo - it would be lovely to meet you if you can come and I am sure everyone will feel the same - having gone through all this yourself you will give us all hope that we can get to your stage too.

Cleo - how did you get on today - make sure you do complain if you have got no further - I work in a NHS office and from what I can make out people who do complain do get much further and do get things sorted out for them.  Its just such a shame though as I am sure you can be doing without have having to deal with all this stress at what is a really difficult time anyway.

SamM - great news about the start date - I think I agree with the others that I would go for the two embryo's if you can - in fact when I had my first IVF having read all the literature the clinic gave me I was quite worried about all the risks of having twins - however in the end I only had no choice as I only had one embryo surviving to go back in (which was  at blastocyst stage so should have had a good chance) but still bfn and I think you do give yourself a better chance if you have two and would definitely always have two put back if I can in future when possible.

Anyway that's all from me for now,
Rachel.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all

Cath have a fab time away hun. You work so hard and you really deserve this break!! relax and enjoy.

Shelley - have pm'd you hun      i'm always here, you know that. xxxx

Tricksey - sending you lots of       . 

I called my gynos sec again today and she my gyno is still off sick. i was really plite and ponted out that they had sat on my letter for nearly 5 weeks. She wasn't impressed with me and said "it hasn't been 5 weeks and basically no one else can pick up his work!"  I got off the phone and had a good old   in my class at school. Bloody nightmare!! Just hate that helpless feeling. Anyway i got home and there was a message on the answer phone from the sec again. She was very sweet and said that the gyno had called in sick for the rest of the week so she has made me an appointment to see him on the 26th Nov and we can go from there. At least something is happening. I'm still not on the waiting list for the hysteroscopy but at least i'm being seen.
Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - thinking of you tomorrow hun, let us know how it goes, im sure all will be fine   lots of love and cuddles to you       

Gotta go, heros is on!

Love to all
Emma xxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

ps can someone blow me some bubbles so i end in a 7


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Done hun!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

V quick one as I'm supposed to be packing and cleaning (still   ) 

Cleo - great news you have an appointment though   that the sec made you feel   . It's a start atleast. Thanks for your pm  

Tricksy -     for tomorrow. I'm sure it will be fine. Don't worry about no symptoms - I didn't have many the second time around either - other than being nicer to dh which he liked  

Loui - the garrison club sounds a good idea as it would be a more private venue. Some of our conversations cover interesting topics so we don't want somewhere too public. I'm pretty booked up on dates but can try to change a few things around.


Right, the chores are calling and I'd like to get some sleep before the morning. Start spreading the news, I'm leaving today (well nearly)........ I'll miss you all though. Hope you have agood weekend.


Cathie x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi

cath,have a fab time hope ur back dose not play up to much. 

tricksy,good luck for tomorrow make sure u tell us how it goes  

samonthemoon,my dh has had to have a crom test done to still waiting on the result,have u been told that u may need to have consaling before u get the result as we have?well good luck with urs.

thanks to everyone who pmed me ur kind words mean so much and help alot thanks,i have joined weight watchers now so hope that makes a difference need to do a ticker now ,might try tomorrow .nite nite everyone.  shelley.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi can i pls have some more bubbles but can thay end in 7 thank u.


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Cleo - Really sounds like they are delaying.  Surely if a consultant is ill or away for a period of time they must have someone cover him.  I'm glad you have an appointment - at least you will be able to talk to him face to face but I just wonder why if what you need is the op.

Shelley - Well done for joining weightwatchers.  Think we should get some sort of slimming/healthy eating club running on this thread.  Can't do anything for now myself but as I have already put on over 2 stones I think I will be joining it after the birth.

Tricksy - Hope you get the all clear tomorrow.

Loui - I don't think I will be doing any travelling until the baby is born.  I'm about an hour from ISIS so don't really want to go to far alone.  So count me out of the xmas meet up (but I do think it is a great idea) and hard work for whoever has to organise these things.

Sam


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Sam2007 - thanks for letting me know. Good idea to stay nearer home!

Shelley - have blown you some more bubbles [fly][/fly]

Tricksey - how did your scan go today? 

Still no sign of AF. Can I please have an AF dance from someone? [fly]    [/fly]

Louixxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

[fly]        [/fly]

Hope this helps

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I've just got back from my scan and everything is fine  thank goodness so I can start stimming tomorrow. Have to confess that i am still worried about being on 450 of Puregon but they are scanning and blood testing me again on Monday and every other day after that too, so at least they are keeping a close eye on me. I'm also worrying now about the amount of Puregon I've already got. I bought enough for 8 days at 450 so I am hoping that if it needs reducing then it will happen earlier in the week rather than later as I may have probs getting more if it falls at the weekend. Oh I think that I am just worrying for nothing I'm sure it'll be fine  

Loui - I hope that af turns up for you soon. When was it due?

I'll be back later, I've skived the afternoon off of work and I'm going out for a ride









Hope everyone is having a good day xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Jo - thanks for the dance - it's lovely!

Tricksy - that's great news that you can start stimming tomorrow - yippeee  ! I think that you shouldn't worry about the puregon. Have you contacted your supplier to ask them if they can send drugs out over the weekends? I bought mine from a pharmacy near Birmingham, who, if they have it in stock will send it out at 5pm with Parcel Force and it will be delivered the next day by 11am. So, I can give you their number, worry not. ISIS should give you enough warning to get some more if you need it  . AF was due yesterday (day 2, but my AF last month (my first natural AF after the last IVF) came on day 32 so perhaps I shouldn't be worried yet.

louixxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - hun thats great news that your ready to start stimming tomorrow hun   sound like ISIS are going to keep a close eye on you during this time, which is good hun, thinking of you      

Loui123 -              an af dance for you hun, hope this works  

Cleo - im so sorry that you are being messed about by these people, its so unfair, but i guess things are looking a bit better now you at least have an appointment - how frustrating though   big hugs to ya      

Shelley - im now off to pm you       

Well im having a sh*t day, been crying and arguing all day today with dh, telling him i dont want to be with him anymore, im so unhappy - feel like im having a break down    

Better go
Love to all
Em x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all,

Louie, I would give anything to have a regular 28 day cycle. I hope AF comes soon. I can't speak personally as mine cycle is all over the place, but I think treatment messes up cycles. Good luck.

Tricksy, congratulations!! Stimming tomorrow!! How about speaking to Isis and see if they have any in stock, just in case you need it in an emergency. I am sure they will be able to provide you with some if really necessary. I hope all goes well, how exciting!! 

Emma,      to you. I am sorry you are going through a rough time at the moment with your DH. I have days when I can't stand Gordon (sorry Gord!) and a few weeks ago we were going through a really rough patch. I was even looking in the paper to see how much a flat would be to rent. This infertility business is really tough. It is the most stressful thing I have been through in my life. My mum, meaning well, said today "perhaps you were just not meant to have more than one child". Well, maybe not but I can't help wanting what I want. If you ever need a hug give me a call. Perhaps we could meet somewhere and moan about our husbands for a while, it might make things better, letting it all out. Seriously though, if you ever need me, give me a shout.

Cath, I am probably too late but hope you have a fantastic weekend in New York New York!! I would love to go there one day - maybe for my 50th at this rate!!

Well done Shelley on joining WW - I hope you do better than I have done! I am going out for my birthday soon with a lot of skinny people and I am dreading it! 

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all having a nice day.

Julia xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Well I had a good ride but got totally soaked   the wind, or should I say gales, and the rain came out of nowhere. We were all dripping!! still worth it though  

Em - I'm so sorry that you are having a ****e time, Julia is right, fertility issues can cause major problems in a relationship, the strains it puts on a relationship are so intense. Amazingly we havn't had any problems like that so far, I just turn into a phsycotic b i t c h, I scream and cry and Simon just looks at me in bewilderment     I'm always here if you want to talk, we all are. Try and keep you chin up hun xxx 

Julia - not long until your birthday now, there are loads of birthdays this month. I am sure that Isis keep Puregon in stock, if I get stuck they will be able to help I'm sure. I'll ask when I go back on Monday. Wehn I had my scan today Gemma called me in and there was a bloke in the room too   They have now got a sonographer   not sure what all thats about?? Maybe Gemma can't do scans?? 

Cleo - I'm so sorry that you have been messed about so much, thank goodness you have got an appt and at least its not too far away, only a couple of weeks. I'll add it to the date list for you xx 

Loui - Don't worry about af too much, I'm sure it will turn up soon enough 

JoJo - hows the sickness hun? I hope that you are starting to feel better again xx 

Sam - I can't believe how quickly your ticker is moving along now   time is zooming by, not long to go. you'll soon be in single figures on your countdown!! 

Shelley - What have you joined Weighwatchers for?? you are gorgeous as you are   What days do you finish early hun? you could pop round on your way home for a cuppa and a hug if you fancy?? Your very lucky that Greg is so supportive and understanding, he obviously loves you very much  


Rachel - I hope that your dogs are happier now the fireworks have stopped. I was worried about our little dog but she didn't bat an eyelid, I'm wondering if she's gone deaf  

Debs - your very quiet hun, are you ok? Is your appt next week?? 

Cath - you must be well on your way to NY or even there by now, I hope that you have a fab time xx 

Lisa - I know that your emails are not working but I'm not sure if you've still got internet access, I'll text you instead hun xx 

Liz - How is little Faith? Are you looking forward to your birthday? Have you got anything planned for the big day?? 

SamM - how are you feeling hun? 

Livvy - Keep your chin up and I hope you feel better soon. I'm sure the time off will help you get your head around things xx 


I'm not sure who I have missed out but I bet i've missed someone   sorry

Lots of Love to you all, take care, and stop yacking so much I can't keep up


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

8th Nov - Cathie Hols to New York New York









10th Nov - Liz 30th!!









12th Nov - Tricksy scan & E2 blood test 

14th Nov - Piepig Mr Boto follow up appt 

16th Nov - JoJo's 21 week scan    

17th Nov - Cleo's birthday









21st Nov - Julia's birthday









23rd Nov - Tricksy e/c 

26th Nov - Cleo Consultant appt 

30th Nov - 2nd Dec - Emma & Tom's weekend away









7th Dec - Loui e/c 

8th Dec - Gregs birthday party & our Xmas meet























10th Dec - Loui e/t 

24th Dec - Loui test date   

1st Jan - Debs birthday









2nd Feb - Sam's Baby Due 

9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay 

12th Feb - Emma's birthday









14th Feb - Shelley/Greg restart tests with Dr Marfleet 

19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









29th Mar - Baby JoJo due 

10th April - Faith's 1/st birthday









14th April - Tricksy's birthday









April 2008 - Shelley starts treatment 

7th May - Lisa's Birthday









27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv 

2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Oh my i feel i'm gonna have a problem catching up tonight!!!!

Tricksy~ What time was ur appointment hun coz i was there today too!!! We left about 12.30 after i had my scan and bloods.... maybe i saw you as there were a few people there today? Glad ur all good for stimming!  thats so exciting!   

Loui~ Hope af doesn't mess you about too much like mine does     

Em~ I'm so sorry ur having a rough time of it babe    Hope it gets better soon    

Well thats all i'm gonna manage at the mo.... i had my scan today to check my ovary ect... was v uncomfortable as my left ovary was really being awkward!! All fine though..... he said i have 4 follies on each side at the mo all about 5mm.... this is norm right and my lining was about 4mm is that o.k for cd2 
Thanks girls, will get back later it's just i went to sleep as soon as i got in from appointment today as i'm so stupidlly tired lately!!!

Sam xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

♥samonthemoon♥ said:


> Tricksy~ What time was ur appointment hun coz i was there today too!!! We left about 12.30 after i had my scan and bloods.... maybe i saw you as there were a few people there today? Glad ur all good for stimming!  thats so exciting!
> 
> Well thats all i'm gonna manage at the mo.... i had my scan today to check my ovary ect... was v uncomfortable as my left ovary was really being awkward!! All fine though..... he said i have 4 follies on each side at the mo all about 5mm.... this is norm right and my lining was about 4mm is that o.k for cd2
> Thanks girls, will get back later it's just i went to sleep as soon as i got in from appointment today as i'm so stupidlly tired lately!!!
> ...


Were you there with your other half? Did you have black trousers/leggings and a black top on if so then I saw you. I got there about 12.25.

I am a tad confused. I though that you weren't starting treatment until January?? so why the scan today?? I may have it all confuzzled, it wouldn't be the first time !!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

No i think i saw her though!! I had jeans on and a black shawl.... my other half was with me and he has white/blonde hair.... you'd know what i mean if you saw us, very very very blonde   I'm not sure what the scan was for Just to check me out i think, they checked my ovarys and womb..... dunno why they did the follie check but i guess while they were there they thought they would?!?!   oh and i had my cd2 bloods done to see what drug doses i need!  I have v dark brown hair... i saw a blonde lady coming in as we were leaving on her own.... sound like you

Sam xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Yep that was me   you let me in  

I remember your husband as he looks just like one of my neighbours, they could be brothers in fact!!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Well very nice to meet you(ish)   No-one can miss the blonde hair!!! Were from felixstowe so i'm sure he's not ur neighbour.... unless he has another life he's not telling me about?!?!   There were quite a few people there today.... it's normally dead qiuet when we go! i know one woman turned up with her little girl... i don't have a prob with this but i know a few girls who really don't like that!   Sorry if that was anyone on here!!!!   

Sam xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

Tricksy - Great news that you can start stimming........... 
Don't worry about the 450 purgon it will all be fine,  Glad you skived an afternoon off work.........sorry your got drenched though!

Ems -      Big hugs sweetie,  Its soooooooo blo**y hard this infertility it puts such a pressure on everything,  your emotional,physcial wellbeing and on your relationship,  sometimes i really don't know how DH puts up with me,  I think he deserves a bloo*y medal.
Hope your ok hun and if you need to talk you know where i am.

Sam on the moon - Glad your scan went well

Cleo - Hope you get things sorted out soon its so frustrating isn't it when you have to keep fighting all the time for everything.

Loui - I'm not sure if i'll be able to get to the Xmas meet it depends what day its planned for really,  Novemeber & December are quite busy at the moment,  I've got 3 major birthdays in November!!! but if you let me know the dates you've got and hopefully i can sort one out.

Well thats it from me folks
Byssssseeeeeeeeeeeee Bye
Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy said:


> Debs - your very quiet hun, are you ok? Is your appt next week??


Hey honey, I'm fine, just struggling a bit not to get frustrated when I see people moving on with their treatment so quickly when it seems we've made no progress at all despite going private. Anyway, yes our appointment is wednesday so less than a week to go. not sure how I'm gonna go back to work after if we get anymore bad news but i don't really have a choice. the appointment is at 10 something, although last time we saw mr b he was running about 1 1/2 hours behind!

Em - just want to say sorry you're having such a hard time of it at the moment. This whole IF thing can be so tough on relationships, especially as you two were probably all prepared for your next cycle and now its been postponed. Thinking of you... 

loui - i will probably be able to make an xmas meet if on a sunday in december

Love ya all

Debs xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

deb -   i so know what you mean about standing still when everyone around you seems to me moving on. I think its one of the worst things with fertility. i thought like you that as we are going private now we could call he shots, but here i am again chasing NHS drs to get things done. its very frustrating!! keep your chin up hun, you'll get there.  

Tricksey - FAB NEWS!!!!!!! so glad you can start stimming and i totally understand your concerns. Can you please try and think positively now. It can happen hun!!          


Em - ah hun sending you the biggest   ever. here if you need me. i could do with a shopping trip in ipswich if you fancy lunch one day and a chat.

Loui - i could be up for the meet but we need to organise it quickly as already getting very booked up. Would love to meet you all.

Sam moon - can't help with your questions hun but hope its all ok.

Sam 2007 - i am just relieved i have an appoinment. Unfortunatly the gyno i see is the only endo specialist at the general so i really need to see him and they said no one picks up his cases. Glad everything is going ok. 

love to all

cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## cathy 26 (Jan 29, 2007)

hi my name is Cathy. 

i haven t been on this web site for a long time.  i used to read it nearly every day. i felt it was making me worse. i started to feel like even in my quiet time relaxing i was on here reading something about it all. it got a bit too much and i decided not to look on here again.
since then i have began i v f at isis and i am feeling ever so low.  i never thought it would come to this i guess i always thought some how i would fall pregnant naturally, like every one else. hence why i ve decided to come back to ff and have people around me who understand. thats what i think i ve missed , the feeling of not being the only one. i thought if i had the i vf done i would do it just me and dh and it would be ok. but its not that easy is it!  i have done 2 weeks of down regging and they are phoning 2morrow to tell me if i can continue with the treatment as today my scan showed something this Doctor wasn't sure of.they need to discuss it. i am hoping so badly that i can continue as i have the next injections in the fridge waiting! got 2 weeks booked of work as i wanted to relax thorough it as much as i can. now i fear it could be a waste.  I'm really frightened of what they might say tomorrow. i never seem to get any where. for every step forward there is always more steps back.

any way I'm sorry to go on with all my moaning  .  i think i have missed not being able to write down how i feel.

god i sound so depressing. i am normally quite a happy person (believe it or not)  

any way better go before i bore u all. and i hope you don t mind me intruding on your board. sorry just didn't know where to turn.


good luck to every one  

Cathy x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Cathy - i'm really sorry that you are so down at the moment. i hope that you get some good news hun. I think i remember speaking to you b4. Sending you a  

Em - sent you a pm hun but was watching heros and couldnt be sure i sent it   got 2 on tape. I'm addicted!!! Hope you got in anyway


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

welcome cathy   sorry ur feeling down hunny.... maybe i saw u today at isis too, i had a scan done. you won't find a better bunch of people than u find on ff..... i'm sure we can all offer you as much strengh and support as you need    

Sam xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Cathy

I was at Isis as well today!! Was that your baseline scan today? Are you meant to start stimming tomorrow? If so then I think we may be cycle twinnies!! I'm booked in for e/c on Friday 23rd November.

Try not to be too down, its hard I know but you need to try and stay strong


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Ladies 

Real quick one tonight as taken an hr to catch up  

Cath - Welcome, I am really sorry you are so down and it is so hard the process and even harder when it does not go smoothly - I am sure you will be fine sending you loads of     for good news and you can start stimming   

Cleo - really gald you got a date - good luck and hopefully will all move quicker from there  

Emma -   sorry you feel so down, hope you are feeling more   soon.

Tricksy - great news for stimming   2 injections a day for now on woohooo!!!!! Good luck   

Shelley big   hun, so hard and when the tears start it can be hard to stop   Here for you if you need it  

Pigpie - Great list of questions, good luck I hope you get some answers  

Just to agree with the other waiting is so hard and unfortunately a big big big part of this game, but we are all here to help each other get through it,   together and   together. 

Had all my bloods done now, just a nice swab test to do now   wait for AF to disappear first (having terrible AF today tummy and backache which means the worst to come tomorrow and them hopefully over for another month!)

Catch up at the weekend sometime, cannot believe you have done almost 4  pages since I was last on  

Nite Nite Spangle xxxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Cathy - I just wanted to re-iterate what everyone else has said - IVF is such a hard thing to cope with and it makes all of us feel very down sometimes. 'Normal' women who are fortunate enough to conceive naturally have no idea what stages we have to go through to get our babies in our arms. I think I have counted 7 steps that we have to achieve and achieve them with passing colours before we move onto the next step. Please know that we are all here for you. Regarding the phonecall today, if they have found something, then it will perhaps explain why you haven't conceived so far. This is a very positive step because then there will be something that they can do to help. You are therefore closer to your goal at every step you take. 

Still no AF and still no delivery of syringes and needles . May have to phone ISIS to buy these from them to cover me until my parcel arrives.

louixxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

[fly][glow=red,2,300]IT'S FRIDAY....WOOOHOOO[/fly]

Which means its my day off!!! I'm so glad. Got up about 8.15 and just got back from a long walk with the dog. Bloody  though but enjoyed it!! Going to do some housework and painting today  not much fun but better than being a work. Got a lovely weekend planned though, off to clarice house for a bliss day tomorrow with 2 friends so looking forward to that

Hope you all have a fab day.

love Cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning girls,

Cleo~ Yay for you and ur day off   Fancy a fitting a little one in ur bag when u go tomorrow Could use bliss day!!  

Loui~ When is/was af expected?? Thats a right pain about ur needles hun... sure i saw on ISIS price list that they sell the needle kits with an injector pen for £25..... obviously no meds included but i thought that wasn't too bad for ur needles/sharps box ect?? Really hope u get it sorted babe   

Spangle~ Snap with the horrid af this month, aches and pains are draining! hope it get's better soon hunny  

Well i've really gotta walk into town soon and get some bit's sorted for a hen night tomorrow. may treat myself to a new outfit while i'm there   

Sam xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

sam moon - yep hun i'll hide you under my robe all day   

loui - just pm'd you hun


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

HI ALL,

Loui123
What a pain about your needles and stuff. It's funny how AF plays you up the only time you want it to come. Maybe if you do a test it will start thats what normally happens!!!!!!!!

Cleo:
Can't believe they are making you wait like this. How long is the recovery time afterwards before you can start ivf?

Cathy26:
Welcome to the thread!! We are all a friendly bunch and you can just come on and moan and not feel like you have to do personals no one minds. Maybe your lining was not thin enough and they will downreg you for another week. Hope it's good news!!

Emma:
I'm sorry you and dh are having a rough time. Some times I think men have know idea what it is like for us. They don't have any pressure to get there bodies in shape for IVF do they where as us we need to do everything to give us the best chance.

Debs:
Hope they give you some good answers to your questions. Thats a good idea I always come out thinking I wish I'd asked that.

Lisa:
How are you doing? Have you and dh thought more about adoption, There has been loads on the telly this week saying how there is a shortage of people wanting to adopt I thought thats crap it's just there is so much red tape to go through.

Tricksy:
I am going out for a meal with dh and Faith which will be fun it's the first time Faith will of been in a restaurant apart from McD's!!!

Julia:
Is James getting excited about Xmas yet? My friend use Santa as a bribe to get theirs to do stuff!!! Ha ha

Hi to everyone else

Take care Liz and Faith xx xx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Cleo - thanks so much for the pm . Can I be hidden under you cape too?  - I only live 2 mins away from Clarice House    !

Samonthmoon and Spangle - sorry that your AF is here with a vengence. Just wish that mine would arrive now - then I can stop worrying! 

Cathy - am thinking of you today 

My parcel has arrived - phew  . There is just one thing that I am not sure of 'though, the injecting needle is the right length but the diameter is different to last time - it is 0.3mm not 0.4mm as I currently have. I presume that this is not a problem? I can think that the only difference is that as it is a finer needle, it won't be as painful?

loui xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Loui - my injecting needles this time are pink instead of grey (i think) last time. If the needle is finer it will hurt less not more!! When do you start injecting? I am starting my stimming tonight along with the Clexane injections so 3 jabs a day for me


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Debs - I've just seen on ******** that you've fallen down the stairs   are you ok hun??


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Girls - thank you all for your love and support, im sorry if i have been a grumpy moaning old winger, have felt so pants though   mine and dh's row went so far yesterday that we discussed me moving out for a while   today has been a better day all though i have had a mega hangover, we had way too much   last night  

Tricksy - thanks for your texts hun   so stimms start tonight do they? you say you have to do 3 jabs and you will be taking clexane too - is it just one jab of puregon and two of clexane? im not sure how it works hun??!        to you hun  

Liz - thanks hun, your right it is all down to me to get in shape for tx, which really really winds me up cos our infertility is male factor  

Cleo - i hope you have had a good day off and enjoy clarice house tomorrow, in answer to your pm, no i dont work fridays  

Julia - sorry you cant make our shopping trip   thanks for your pm's you have really helped me to make sense of things  

Shelley - your pm made me cry. it was so lovely, thank you   here for you too  

Debs - i can understand your frustration hun, you must just want to get started im sure, but it has been the same for all of us, its all a process of elimination, test after test after test, and i know how s h i t it all is hun, i still feel that. Its been 4 yrs since dh's vas reversal then took 2 more years to come to the conclusion we needed icsi, and a year on from that, we are still having to wait   but hun you do have the advantage of age on your side. Big hugs to you   

Cathy 26 - your not moaning hunny, your struggling with all this which is to be expected darlin, we are here for you - to listen to your rants and rages, beleive me we have ALL done it sooooooo many times, this is the place to let off that steam that you have. Go easy on yourself, it all sucks     to you xx

 hi everyone else, sorry no more time for peronals

Love to all 
Em


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Em - I'm glad that your feeling a little better today, even if you do have a hangover!! I am going to do my first stimming injection and clexane jab in a little while. I still have to keep d/r'ing with a smaller dosage in the morning too so yep 3 jabs a day for the next 2 weeks


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi,
just a quick one from me.  Fortunately the doggie has recovered from firework night and we can go out tonight!

Em/Angel - have pm'd you - hope you got it.

Cathy 26 - welcome to the thread - I hope joining us will give you the support you need to get through all this and lots of     that you'll be able to continue with the IVF.  I'm very new to this site too (also after reading it for ages and then having a break) but I really think it helps to stay positive and keep going with all of this.  Don't know if you've seen Loui's suggestion about a Christmas meet up but it would be great if you want to join us (date still to be decided) if you want any face to face support.

Bye for now,

Rachel.


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi again,

Had a hospital appointment today - all was well with baby but my cervix is shortening again.  Doctor said not to be too worried "I can give birth now and baby would have a good chance".  But I don't want to give birth yet!!!  I know he was trying to reassure me that all.  I'm not going to get worried again though because I spent the first 20 weeks of my pregnancy worrying and I'm putting that behind me now.

Cathy - Welcome to the thread.  I really do hope you find all of us a support.  There's quite a few of us at the moment on here so you will probably find it all a bit confusing but I hope that like me, once you get to know us all, you will feel like you have a whole gang of new friends who actually understand what you are going through.  I did 5 IVFs none of them worked but miraculously after I fell pregnant naturally.  I remember though going for the baseline scans without a worry until IVF no. 4 (or 5 can't remember) when there was a problem and I couldn't go ahead straight away.  It is really a bummer when you are just getting started so I hope your call tomorrow puts your mind at rest.  Hope you will be able to go ahead then you will have a cycle mate in Tricksy.

Tricksy - Glad all was OK and you can proceed.  Surely the ISIS do keep some stocks so if you really did run low you could get some from them in an emergency.  Also a lot of local chemists can order stuff in really quickly if you need them to so I wouldn't worry about that one.  So where are the injecting the Clexane?  I'm really struggling now with finding a space, hating doing it now.

Debs - Waiting was the most frustrating part of ttc for me.  I had irregular cycles or didn't O and I was always so jealous of those (even those suffering IF) that had regular 28 day cycles.  I was always sad that they had so many more chances of a BFP than I did.  Hope your turn to actually try comes soon for you.

SamM - Sounds about right to me.  All I know is that at the beginning of your cycles several follicles start to develop but that at some point one will get bigger than the rest and all the others will stop developing.  So what you described sounds normal and in any case, if it wasn't, then I'm sure they would have told you.

Sam


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sam - I've got everything crossed that your cervix starts behaving itself again   Does this mean bed rest again for you? When are you next back at the hospital? I did my first stimming and clexane tonight and I was for some reason really worried about it. I think its because its 450 of Puregon and I was worried it wouldn't all fit in   Hubby offered to come and hold my hand (he has not seen me do one single injection yet as he hates needles!!) and rather cruelly I said that it would be nice. I am injecting both into my stomach as the Buserelin is going into my leg. Simon sat on the bed next to me, gripped my leg really hard, closed his eyes and turned his head the other way     problem was I looked at his face half way through injecting and got a git of the giggles, not great when you've got a needle in your stomach!!! it was fine though. Have you been trying to inject the clexane into your leg yet? It must be so hard to do it in your tummy when baby is so obviously there. Got everything crossed for you hun xxx


----------



## cathy 26 (Jan 29, 2007)

hi every one
its cathy 26, i may have seen you at isis yesterday (who ever it was who said they were there thursday) your right there are so many of you im getting confuesed. i was nearly an hour late (A 12 shut) i was there with my mum.

thanks for making me feel so welcome im sooooo glad i gave the site another go. 
i am going to wish every one   as there is so many of you .

today i did nt get good news they have told me not to go ahead with gonal f today as i should have done and we have to go there monday to meet a different consultant to discuss perhaps having another operation. im a bit scared, actually very scared.
any way ill just have to hope for better news on monday.

better get to bed now.
bye x


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I will appologise in advance for this no personals just a poor me post.

Tonight my sister in law called she is pg!!!! I knew it was on the card but have found the news so hard to deal with. I knew they were gonna start trying again but as with number one they have fallen in the first month, THis is just another reminder of how long it has been for us seeming we were trying months before they conceived their first.

Although I love them both very much they have been there for us through this is all I am deversated and can not stop crying - why do I have to care an dwhy does it hurt so much.

I now know I have to go through the next 9 months with everyone so happy and me finding it so hard, avoiding seeing them because I can not cope with the growing bump!

I do not know how to cope anymore, I just want to disappear and not exist anymore then maybe the pain would stop..................

I hate this so much, how much it hurts and that I cannot make it stop, switch it off!!!!! Why have we been chosen to go through this, feel this pain, what have I done wrong? And why are there no answers...

All I want is something so simple it is supossed to be nature and I can not even get that right!!

I am so sorry girls I am just finding this so hard and up setting and not sure how I am gonna get throught this!

Thanks for listening xxxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all

well i'm up bright and early for my bliss day!!! but i feel a little   as had a few   last night to try and feel a bit better about everything. Works been tough again this week and the whole ttc is getting to me down again. how can time pass so quickly but a i achieve so little??  I always feel like this at this time of year, right near my birthday. I just think i am in the same boat as last year, no further forward. Oh and i heard that a friend was pg last night. Right enough of poor little me, i need to get a grip.

Spangle - have pm'd you hun.

Sam07 - sorry to hear about your cervix hun. life is so unfair, you work so hard to get pg and then you have all his crap. I think you have a fighter there. He or she is here against the odds really. I hope the beanie stays put for as long as poss. Sending you a huge   i can only imagine how hard it must be with all the worry.

Nikola - how's it going hun?? Poor simon you're a cruel wifey      How funny. what's he going to be like when your pg? I'd make him hold a leg in the delivery room.

Em- will pm you a date hun. Glad things are a bit better. Everything really takes its toil.  

Loui - any news about he xmas meet hun, its just that i'm getting more booked now!!

Cathy - really sorry hun to hear your news.   I hope that you get some answers on monday and that things move quickly for you. Are you going private? Did they give you any idea of what they had found.

Love to everyone, have a fab day. Its   and windy but i'll be in a nice jacuzzi then have a facial, lunch, pedicure.......blissssssss!
love cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girlies

Cleo - Have a great time at your Bliss day.............wish i was coming!!!  Have a nice pampering and relax and enjoy,  sorry about the pg friend it doesnt get any easier does it and i know exactly what you mean about another year and not getting anywhere - I feel like that all the time now 

Spangle - Big hugs to you hun   Its sooooooooo hard when someone in the close family gets pg,  I have had to cope with this 3 times now and it hurts so much 

Em - Glad you feeling a bit better apart from the hangover - Thinking of you!

Sam - Hope your cervix starts behaving and that everything is ok for you it must be so worrying for you - thinking of you!

Tricksy - I've pm'd you

Cathy - Welcome to the thread sorry that things are not going too well for you at the moment and i hope they get things sorted out for you at Isis - Good luck for Monday


Liz - Happy Birthday    

Julia - Are you ok?  Your quiet

Debs - good luck for your appointment on the 14th hun, great questions i'm sure you've got all of them covered.



Well as for me i'm off to an adoption meeting on Tuesday so i shall update you to how i get on there

Have a good weekend everyone
Love Lisa xxxxxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi girlies,

Thanks sooo much (you know who you are!!!) for the flowers and choc's they were so nice of you ,I cried  Been a bit depressed about b-day they really cheered me up. Hope you all have a nice weekend. Faith is having great fun with the balloon  

Take care Liz xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Liz - it wasn't meant to make you cry        Have a fab day and enjoy your meal out tonight, take the balloon with you, it'll keep Faith occupied   Glad you liked it xxxx See you soon hun xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Liz        hun, as Tricksy said your not meant to cry hun   you are so welcome - your a special lady - have a wonderful day    

Em xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

liz -


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Spangle - am going to pm you hun  

Cleo - i know what you mean about time, im in the same position this year to the same time last year, this whole thing is sooooooo frustrating! hope you enjoy your relaxing day  

Tricksy - sorry i forgot you were injecting the downregging drug, its cos i was on synarel and sniffed, i got confuzzled (your word!!) glad you got on on, all though it must have hurt getting the giggles during your injection   will you stop riding for a while now? wasnt it you who described your growing follies as a bag of marbles!!   thinking of you  

Lisa - wow hun, how are you feeling about tuesday? good for you for going sweetie, i hope you get to find out plenty there - thinking of you    

Cath26 -     to you hunny xxx

Sam - sorry to hear your cervix is playing up again -    for baby staying in place for a while longer

Right i must go
Hi everyone else
Emma x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hey everyone

I'm taking a break from here again.  its just making me feel more depressed. 

   to all of you.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Debs - i know what your saying hunny, it is hard to be on here, especially when there is alot of negative stuff going on and not much positive. Remember we are here for you, anytime you want us, to support and comfort you and each other. You have my number if you want to chat.

Take good care


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi ladies

How r u all? Greetings from New York. It's cold and the weather's not that great, but who cares when you're shopping! We've done all the discount stores so far and got some nice bargains  
The hotel is nice - bit noisy to have sirens wailing down the street at 330am but they say this city never sleeps! We are off to do some sightseeing now this afternoon. DH is gutted as he's missed Ipswich win 6 0 today. Never mind. He's staying at the internet cafe for a bit with a beer while me and sil go to the Statue of Liberty  

Back holding up ok. Getting bit better every day thankfully.  Back home Tues

Take care
Cathie xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Wow - Cath, how cool to hear from you hun   im so glad your having a good time and that your back is holding up.......thinking of you - dont spend too much   but then again your in New York......spend lots   take care


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

well i have had a fantastic day!!! The only trouble is i have noticed that i have lost my sense of smell   i can't smell anything at all even when my friends today were saying, but its really strong. i haven't been ill or anything, just was sneezing alot yesterday but not blocked up. gawd knows what it is but its really frustrating and i don't want to be off to the drs again with something else. Why does this happen to me. I can't really say how long i haven't been able to smell for, a few days i think. Its really frustraing. All the lovely smells of the products and i couldn't smell a thing. Any ideas

Liz -                happy birthday hun.

Cath - fab to hear from you!! Enjoy!!

Love to all


Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

liz,        glad u like ur pressie it was tricksys idea ,and was not ment to make u cry ur a wounderful person and u deserve them ,have a fab nite and take care,hope u got lots of nice pressies.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

Sorry, I can't keep up with you guys  

Liz - happy birthday!

Shelley - thanks so much for having us last weekend, it was a lovely meeting and you have an amazing house (and cute doggie!).

Lisa, Tricksy - how great to see you again too! My party was lovely, following from my drinking at Shelley I had several more drinks so was very lively by the end of the evening  

Cathie - lovely to catch up with you too! Glad that your back in on the way to be mended, hope it's not giving you any grief in New York. Your break sounds a dream - continue to have fun!!

Cleo - good to see you again.

Em, Debs, Spangle, Liz (and Faith), Julia - it was so nice to meet you at last and put names to faces, you are all such friendly girls.

Spangle - I so understand what you mean about sil. It's so unfair ... Rant here as much as you like, you'd need to get off steam. Hoping with all my heart that it's your turn next, soon  

Baby hedghog went from 360 gr when we got him last Saturday to 480 gr today! Not surprising as he's eating like a horse   Seems he's doing well and will be able to hibernate soon in the garage. I think I want a kitten or cat next  

Rivka x


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all having a good weekend.

Liz - Hope you had a great birthday yesterday.  Why were you feeling a bit down about it all?  Hope it wasn't because of turning 30 because I turned 40 this year and that is hard!!!!

Cathy - I really am so sorry that you weren't able to go ahead with treatment.  That must be so frustrating.  I assume they spotted something on the scan that needs removing and I'm sorry you didn't know about this before.  Will you have to wait for the NHS for the op?

Cathie - (Good job you two spell your names differently).  Two Cath's and two Sam's is very confusing.  Good to hear from you Cathie, hope you are enjoying your hols.

Debs - I am so sorry that the board is making you feel more depressed about everything.  Take a break and come back when you feel reading.  I know that sometimes when you come on here and post every day you almost become obsessed with the whole thing.  It is different when you are actually undergoing treatment because they you are filled with hope and it is all you want to be thinking of anyway but when you are just in limbo land (the worst stage for me) then sometimes it doesn't help.

Spangle - Sorry to hear that SIS's news is going to be hard on you which I fully understand.  I remember well my sister breaking the news of her 4th pregnancy when I was still ttc.  It's hard but I hope that by the time the baby comes you will be pregnant too.

Lisa - That's great news that you are going to an adoption meeting.  I remember from mine that when you do go they do seem to say as much as possible to put people off.  But from people I know or have met on line who are in the process of adopting or who have - the reality is quite different in the long run.  I recently read a quote in the press from a women who said "thank god I was infertile or I would never have been given the son she adopted" and I thought that was lovely.  And of course you still have the chance of conceiving naturally in the meantime.

Tricksy - I had to laugh at your poor dh trying to help you despite his own fears.  Still it probably helped him to feel involved and that he was helping you.  Yes I have switched the clexane to the thigh, bruising is terrible but it isn't painful like I was expecting.  I just hope it works as well there.

As for me I am definitely not going back on bedrest.  Doctor didn't seem worried so I'm not either.  After all these scares I'm actually imagining me being induced in 13 weeks time!

I know I've missed a lot of you so can I just say hello.

Sam


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - hun, no im not sure whats up with your sense of smell hun   maybe a visit to the docs will help hun, they are there for us, if your concerned then go  

Rivka - it was lovely to meet you too at last hun - cant remember if you had given your baby hedgehog a name?? glad its doing ok  

Well just a quickie from me, im still not feeling great - im drinking (Again)   trying to cover all the pain up, trouble is it dosent help with trying to loose weight, its like a catch 22 i gotta loose weight for treatment but cos i gotta go through treatment i eat and drink too much for comfort   it should be the best incentive to loose weight so we can go ahead with tx but it just frustrates me sooooo much. To top it all my ds wants to start boarding school next year (september he will start year 10) he thinks it will help with his GCSE's and he says he wants to do well in life and thinks boarding will be a good start and set him up for uni !! im so proud that he wants to do well buts hes my baby and i dont want him to leave     i know i sound selfish but i cant help it  

Well thats me and my moan, sorry  

 everyone


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

i've had another lovely day. Went shopping to lakeside for some retail therapy and bought a lovely outfit for my birthday.

My sense of smell has still not returned. Even when i sprayed dh's deoderant i still couldn't smell it when i sniffed hard (you know what i mean). getting worried now as i feel fine, no blocked up nose or anything. Going to go to the drs tom if i can get an app. Just hacked off as its something else to worry about. you don't realise how much you need your sense of smell either. I've got to laugh or i will just cry.

Em - i know what you mean abou the drink hun, i'm exactly the same. I know i should lay off it because of tx but when i feel down about tx i just have a drink   . Sending you a big  

Love to all Cleo


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Everyone. We have had a nice weekend, a bit busy but lots of eating involved!! I despereatley need to go shopping for clothes for me, I seem to spend all my time worrying whether Cropi has got enough rugs and boots! I can't really remember to last time I bought stuff for me!! I don't seem to every get into town. We are going to go shopping when we are off and get some new stuff for Christmas and some nice clothes. Si dropped me off in the high street yesterday so that I could nip into Willy G's and grab a new mascare from Mac's I somehow ended up in Oasis first but couldn't find anything. They had some nice jeans but not in my size and the jumpers were not great, got caught out by Si as he was waiting in the loading bay bit    We went to Banquet 1408 last night for a quick bite to eat, I love it in there, the food is so good. I think that we are getting to be quite regular in there now   Today we had my in-laws and my sil and her partner come down for lunch. I love them all, they are so so nice and really lovely people. My sil and her other half are going through treatment at the moment too. They have had 5 failed iui's and 1 failed ivf, they had their follow up on friday and are going for it again in January, its nice that we can help each other out and support each other. I didn't cook   we went to the Boathouse in Dedham, the food was great but on the next table to us there was a large family with several children, one of which screamed (because it could) and screeched the whole time and the parents did bugger all about it. A couple complained and when the family were asked to keep their child quiet a couple of them got really funny about it and shouted out quite loud 'you were all children once!!!' he was so rude  

Cleo - your shopping trip sounds good, what did you buy for your birthday? 

Em - Don't worry too much about the drinking hun. When I left me ex and moved in with my brother I lived on 1/2 ltr of Vodka and a bag of peanuts a day and I lost loads of weight   it was the best diet ever!! keep you chin up xx 

Sam - You take it easy! You know your body and you know when you've done enough, just make sure you do what you feel like and stop when you've had enough. Luckily you don't have to worry about work so thats a bonus........but not on the financial side eh! 

Rivka - what were you doing up at that time of the morning   glad your ok and your hedgehog is doing well

Shelley - how are you doing hun? hope that your feeling a little better too? 

Julia - where are you!! hope your having a good weekend

Lisa - When is your adoption meeting? Just had a thought, I'm working in Coggeshall on Thursday & Friday, may be able to meet up for a drink at lunchtime? can't remember when you are at work? We could meet at the food factory at Marks Tey? 

Deb - Keep reading hun, it'll get better, we'll all help each other to get through the tough times xx

Cath - I am so jealous of you in NY, we were talking today at lunch and we have booked my mil to look after both of our babies next November so that we (us and sil and her other half) can go to NY shopping  


Hi to everyone else, I know that I've missed loads of you and I'm sorry, I'll catch up again soon. Take care everyone xx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

We'll I've had a nice weekend - had an old friend down to stay who doesn't have kids herself and I hadn't seen in a while and we had some good chats and fun which was good - took my mind of all this if business.

Cathy 26 - really sorry to hear your news - it must be so frustrating for you when you had come this far into the treatment only to have things put on hold - I'm sending you lots of     for Monday and really hope it goes well with the consultant.

Em - don't be too hard on yourself about your drinking - we're all human and we have got to put all of this into perspective and can't stop enjoying ourselves altogether - I'm sure you'll loose that weight in the end.

Spangle -  really sorry to hear your feeling so low about this news - nature just isn't fair sometimes that some people get pg so easily and I think when it is other family members it is particularly difficult as you just have to watch it all happening at close proximity - I think that most of us on here have had some similar experiences including myself and I just want to give you a big  .  Hope you are OK and that you do get through this and that it's you soon who can tell everyone that you're pg.  Remember we're all here for you.

Liz - happy birthday for yesterday.

Lisa - good luck on Tuesday at the adoption meeting - make sure you do let us know how you get on as I will defiantly be going down this route myself if the IVF does not work.

Sam 2007 - sorry to hear the news about your cervix but I am sure that it is just something they have to keep an eye on and all will be fine in the end.  I think you are right and it will sort itself soon and well done for not getting too stressed about it.

Cleo - strange about your sense of smell going - it couldn't be a side effect from any of the IVF medication you've been on could it?  Just a thought but might be worth checking.  Hope it sorts itself out soon and the doc can help.

Anyway bye for now,

Rachel xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

Tricksy - that's not a typical time of morning for me! We were back from the theatre (I didn't enjoy the play which was a pity as I love the theatre) and didn't feel like sleeping, so I decided to do work I planned to do in the morning. I still sometimes get some work to do at home (from when I worked at home during tx). So last night and this morn ing I made some extra cash which is nice.

Cleo - hope drs find out what's the problem with your sense of smell.

Em - we're all so much under pressure and it's better to have the occasional drink to relax. I try to be extra healthy and then I'm snappy with DH and I do regret it - much better to have that drink   Hedghog is called "Yozhik" (it's Russian for a little hedghog and it sounds cute). He is so cute! Although he sleeps under a lot of straw and leaves most of the time so you don't get to see him much  

Lisa - good luck with the adoption meeting. Tell us how it goes. I'm always tempted to go to one but don't want to put pressure on DH as he's so not keen, don't know what to do about this one?

Sam - glad that injecting thighs goes well, that's what I did when I was having tx.

Cathie - continue to have fun! told DH today I want us to go to NY too - I've only been for 2 days years ago, after a work trip to Washington (which I didn't like that much) as one of my friends lived there at the time, I loved it and since want to go for a good week or so. 

Hello everyone else!

Rivka x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all,

Just a quickie, I am still around!! Sorry, I have had a mad few days but will reply properly later.

Julia xxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Had a nice meal out for birthday Faith was an angel ate her tea and then nosed around the restaurant at everyone else. Takes after her mum in that department!!!!!!!! Haha

Sam2007:
Sorry to here your cervix's is playing up again, but like you say you are the baby is fine and if it does come early he/she is out of the worst danger now. Enjoy the last stages of pregnancy. Glad you are quite chilled about it.

Em:
It must be hard for you when dh is working nights and you are on your own with to much time to think. If you want a gym buddie we could join stowmarket. And then take the stress out on the running machine. 

Tricksy:
Sounds like you had a busy weekend hun. It must be nice to have some one in the family who knows what you are going through hope it works for them to. How are the stimming going?

Cathie:
I'm sooo jealous hun. Hope you got your Xmas shopping done.

Shelley:
I'm afraid I can't come to Greg's party dh is being funny about me driving that far at night.

Deb's:
Hang in there hun. Hope your appointment goes well this week.

Better get Bean!!!

Take care all

Liz xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning girls   

Sorry in advance if i don't manage to get everyone.... just too much to catch up on!! I went to a hen party sat night   I got sooooooooooo drunk!!! Really paid for it yesterday    

Cleo~ My mum lost her sence of smell years ago now..... just woke up one morning and couldn't smell a thing!! She saw so many doc's about it but theres nothing they could do, just one of them things. It really doesn't affect her anymore as she's used to it.... and it can be helpfull when dealing with yukky smelly things!   Hope this isn't the case for u though hunny.... if ur anything like me i love the smell of a cake baking or fresh cut grass.... lots of     for it coming back asap  

Cath~ You shop till you drop young lady!! Your in newyork and i'm sure theres a law there about it   

Liz~ Belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY hunny. Glad u had a nice meal and that faith was good  

Tricksy~ Wish i had a close friend that understood this all (apart from all of you  ) Hope ur coping o.k with all the jabs??

Sam~ U sound like ur intending to enjoy this 2nd half of ur pregnancy... Good for you hunny  Enjoy and as long as u don't overdo it you'll be fine  

Angel~ We all need to relax and forget about tx from time to time or it takes us over   Don't worry about the drink, as long as u know that u have to cut back eventually then it's fine..... if you were doing it and not admitting to it and hiding bottles round the house then i'd be worried!! I'm no better i think i drank my weight in wine on sat night   But god did i feel better for letting my hair down!  

Right thats about all i'm gonna manage at the mo as my mind is going blank! Hope everyone else is o.k?? 

Sam xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi ladies - I am around too! Thanks everyone for the AF dances - she arrived with a vengeance yesterday!

Liz - sorry that I didn't wish you Happy Birthday  at the w/end. I hope that you are feeling happier now.

Spangle - I know exactly what you are going through. My SIL conceived on her wedding night (she got her dates wrong) and at first didn't want the baby. It broke my heart when I heard (we had been ttc for 3 years at that stage). All she said was 'you'll get there too'. Huh . Then she conceived again on the first month of trying three years later (a year ago). She now has 2 beautiful boys who DH who her parents dote on. In my jealousy I even asked DH's mum whether she would love our children as much as my SIL's (since my SIL is her daughter) and she tactfully tried to say that, yes, she is my daughter so yes, there is more of a bond than with you, but of course I'll love all my grandchildren equally. The proof will be in the eating (as the saying goes) when we eventually get there (please God, please let me get a BFP this christmas). I am still eaten up with jealousy after 4 years. When i sent her that video clip hoping that she would understand where I was coming from, she just said that she didn't like it, that it was too emotive. WHAT ABOUT HOW I FEEL She has no idea really.

Lisa - I'm so pleased that you are progressing through the adoption route. We are all watching you with so much interest and wish you all the luck in the world.

Karen - why are you worried that a late AF may mean cysts? This is something I know nothing about. 

Thanks everyone for the AF dances - she arrived with a vengeance yesterday! Do I need to inform ISIS that it was 3 days late (will my scans and stimms schedule have to be delayed because Af arrived late?)

lol

loui


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I will try and do personals but I'm not sure if I can manage everyone   I went to Isis today for my first scan since I started stimming on Friday. Everything was ok, I think!! I've got 5 follies on my right and 3 on my left. My lining was a bit thin (about 2mm, should be 4-5mm) but Julie was not that worried, she said that it would thicken up soon. I've just had a few peanuts, got scrambled eggs for tea and I'll havea  glass of milk too   just to help it along. I had my bloods taken but the results are not back yet. I spoke to Julie a little while ago and she said that she would give me a ring later to confirm my dosage for tonight.

Loui - I am glad that your af has finally arrived. You don't have to tell Isis yet that you were late, just mention it when you go for your baseline scan next week

Lisa - Good luck for the meeting tomorrow night, I hope that it goes well, you'll have to let me know all about it 

SamM - I am very lucky that I've got all of you to talk to and my sil as well. I think that its so important to be able to talk about treatment, it helps so much. Stimming is going really well so far, I don't feel any different yet. I am however having different side effects to the Buserelin to last time. My sex drive has driven off   and its just not the same in my garden  

Liz - I'm glad that Faith was a good girl and you enjoyed your birthday. Did you go anywhere nice? I love your ticker. I see you havn't managed to do your picture yet. If you want to email me the photo I'll see if I can do it for you?

Rivka - earning a bit of extra money is always a bit of a result   glad that hedgy is doing well

Rachel - hope that you enjoyed the rest of your weekend with you friend?

Cleo - Hows your smell hun? I hope that its come back or you've got yourself a doccy appt?

Em - Hows things with hubby now? I hope that its getting better for you  

Julia - Good to see that your still alive and kicking  

Shelley - Come on hun, where are you? Hope that your ok  

Livvy - How are you feeling now? I hope that the tablets are kicking in now and your feeling a tad better  

PreggySam   - I hope that little baby is behaving him/herself and your starting to enjoy your bump now. Have you started to buy bits and bobs now?

Debs - I hope that you are still reading, even if you arn't posting. Keep you chin up  

I'm sure that I havn't got everyone, sorry if I've missed you. 

Oh i did mention today to Julie that I was not happy seeing one of the nurses (you all know who she is) as I didn't feel confident in what she was telling me. I also said that lots of us on here loved her, Fiona, Gideon and Julie (the receptionist) but no one had a lot of faith in the other nurse. I did say that I got myself in a horrendous state over that weekend over my fsh levels and it was not good. Julie, being very professional didn't comment too much but I think that she really did take it on board. I also told her that we got together and she said that that was fantastic and she agrees that we all really need to talk, Isis are apparently thinking about starting a support group, I said that I thought it was a good idea.

Ok enough waffle from me, catch you all later

Lots of Love

Tricksy xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

Hope everyone's ok 

Tricksy - So glad all ok at clinic today and those follies are coming along nicely 
Glad you had a nice weekend and my favourite hobbie.........shopping  Sorry but i can't do Thursday or Friday this week,  Thursdays my day off and i've planned Christmas shopping trip with Mum and Friday i'm at work so can't do that either.  do you go to Coggeshall very often? Shall we try and make it another week it would be great to meet up for lunch (my other favourite hobbie........eating)   
Good luck for the blood test results later 

Loui - Thats great that AF arrived for you now you must be relieved on one of my IVF's i was a week late and was panicking too.  Sorry about your SIL - It makes me wonder why people are so insensitive they have no idea do they 

Liz - Glad you had a great birthday and a nice meal out.  What did you get for your birthday?

Rivka - good to hear from you,  I'm not sure about how to broach the subject of adoption with your DH,  with DH & I it has always been our back up plan but we are still not decided until we see what occurs tomorrow night and get more info.  Glad hedgy is doing ok

Rachel - Glad you had a good time with your friend 

Cleo - Hows your nose?  Did you get a docs appointment?  Your not allergic to something are you and its affecting your sense of smell??  I can't think what it could be apart from a cold coming on?

Emma - How are you hun?  Big hugs   Don't beat yourself up about the drinking too much hun,  it is catch 22 isn't it if your down all you want to do is eat/drink to comfort yourself........its soooooooo hard.

Sam - Thanks for posting that quote in for me adoption does seem so hard and you hear so many horror stories its nice to hear a good one.  Glad you & bubs are doing well

Shelley - How are you?  Hope your feeling and a bit better

Samonthemoon - Hi hope your ok

Julia - Glad your still around - Wot have you been up to then?

I think i've caught everyone.........apologies if i've missed anyone,  I've still got no email but luckily still got internet otherwise i'd be in serious trouble.  I'll let you all know how it goes tomorrow 

Lots of love 
Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Lisa - I work in Coggeshall every Thursday and Friday   maybe we can get together in the next couple of weeks xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Girls - can i ask a question?? and i want you to all answer honestly, i wont mind! My last post i mentioned about drinking and alot of you have very kindly offered your understanding about this - i also mentioned my ds and no one has said anything   which makes me want to ask the question about how you all feel me talking about him, i would totally understand if its difficult and i wont mention any more - i was just sharing what is going on for me - again i will understand and so hope i havent upset anybody by sending that last post, and indeed this one  

Tricksy - woo hoo hun sounds like all systems are go.....when is your next scan? hope you got to hear what amount you had to take tonight - good for you mentioning what happened with "you know who" i think it has to be said, if you can spend all that money on tx and not be able to speak your opinion, its a poor old do     for this cycle hun  

Cleo - had did you get on at the docs? you were going today wernt you??  

Lisa - how you doing hun? you ok about tomorrow? you must be scared and excited hun     thinking of you, hope you will feel up to sharing it with us xx

Loui - i think the fact that af has come while downregging wont change anything anything - as long as your lining is ready from your baseline scan then you will be able to start stimming on your scheduled date and have the stimming scans to. Call them if your unsure - i always found them happy to help     

SamM - sounds like you had a good night hun   thanks for what you said about drinking - no i dont hide it around the house - yet!!  

Liz - your so nice, thank you for the offer of a gym buddy   i will think about it   glad you had a good birthday hun and Faith was a good girl  

Piepig - hope your ok hun, thinking of you   

Rivka - "Yozhik" how sweet! dont let him out near me, you know my history with hedgehogs!!!  

Right i must go tidy up from dinner - once again ladies please do be honest with me about ds, its ok

Love to al
Emms xxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Real quickie as I've got to do my jab. Not heard from isis but julie did say that i should do the normal if I don't hear.

Em - your being silly, i am 110% sure that no one minds you mentioning Ben at all. Its just that we can relate to the drinking rather than having a 13 year old   You can mention him to me all you like, I am not bothered at all. Take care hun xxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Loui - It is totally normal for AF to be delayed when you are downregging so no need to worry about that one.  It won't affect your schedule.

Tricksy - Hope your lining thickens up by the next scan.  I'm sure it will.  As someone who permanently had a lining problem I know what a difference a couple of days make.

Rivka - I thought about adoption long and hard the whole time I was having IVF treatment.  I decided that I wanted a child by whatever means.  The thought that I could adopt if the treatment failed was what got me through really.  At first when I mentioned this to dh he was totally totally against it so I didn't push the subject just told him to think about it.   Other the months I would bring the subject up now and again just so he realised how serious I was.  Then one day I saw that my local area was holding an information meeting and I asked him if he wanted to go along and he immediately said yes.  From that point on he was fairly keen.  As it turned out we learned at the info meeting that they wouldn't accept applications form people who were moving house so we had to put any thoughts of adoption aside for a while.  And as you know in any case I fell pregnant naturally.  From speaking to a lot of people dealing with IF, in many cases the male partner is more reluctant to accept the idea of adoption.  With my dh I do believe it was partly that he didn't even want to think about the fact that the treament that we were spending x000s wouldn't work.  But I always needed to think there was a Plan B.  Whether we really would have gone ahead with it I don't know but certainly dh did come round from his initial refusal to even discuss it.

Emma - Just wanted to say that even before I fell pregnant I never had a problem with anyone discussing their children.  I feel the same as you though that I would like to be clearer about what everyone feels comfortable about with me talking about my pregnancy.  Personally, I try to act and talk to you all as I would have liked to have been treated if I was the one still ttc.  For instance, I would have been happy to hear about all appointment updates, symptoms and birth details BUT I think it would be a step too far for me to be telling you all about my baby shopping etc etc.  But maybe that is just me.  I do think though that everyone on here with children handles the situation very well.  They are an important part of  your lives so you should feel you can mention them.  Sometimes I read though the messages and plan what I am going to respond but then forget when I come to type.  And now you mention it I do remember you mentioning your ds and how he says he wants to go to boarding school.  I was going to say how grown up he sounded for a 13 year old and how sure of himself.   I was also quite surprised that anyone would want to go to boarding school.  But I do wish I had been the same at 13 - he will go far I think.  So I really don't think anyone was deliberately not responding to your comments about your ds probably more than most of us don't have much experience with 13 yo!.

sam


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

well im gonna have a proper rant now as im so p##!!d off i got weighed tonight and i have onlylost one blinking pound how c!#p is that arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrg       ,i just cant belive it i have been so stricted and counted everything and have been so hungry arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrg well thats abit better .

tricksy,glad everything went well today ,ru going to be taking any time off work?and how nice is that having someone in the family who understands what ur going through,well take care hun. 

ems,hello hun dont u feel bad about drinking or about talking about dh if u cant open up to us then who can u to ,we  are all here for eachother. 

cleo,hope ur smell comes back ,how strange i have never herd of that happening before hope the doc gave u some answers.

sorry ladies got to go dh needs the laptop ,im seeing a medium tomorrow so let u all no how it went im abit scared.lots and lots of   shelley.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Sorry not to be around very much. I have been having major problems with my mum recently. She was diagnosed with a brain tumour 3 years ago, and since that time has gradually been getting more and more depressed. She does not seem to be interested in doing anything, even though we try and suggest that she joins groups etc. They moved here over a year ago from Surrey, and since that time she has just got worse. She nags my dad all the time, and it has got to the point where I don't like James going round there when she is in one of her moods. Yesterday she went to see my brother who phoned me after she had left to say how awful she was. Gordon just says make the most of the time I have with her, as he lost his mum to cancer a few years ago and wishes he had his mum back. I hate to **** her off but she is doing my head in! I just wish she would get on with it and make the most out of life, instead of feeling sorry for herself and waiting for symptoms to appear. 

Anyway, rant over. Sorry about that!  

Tricksy, so glad the down-regging is going okay. It was brave of you to speak to Julie today. As you say, there is not much she can say. Perhaps we should fill in one of their suggestion ticket things when we are not happy with the service, then the complaint would get to someone who could tackle the problem (or problem person!) It is so exciting that you are going through treatment again. I have everything crossed for you, and I have lots of baby things for you when you get that BFP if you want them! 

Lisa, good luck at the adoption meeting. I tried to persuade Gordon to go and see what it was about, but he is not interested at all. I have heard so many stories of people going for adoption and then getting pregnant, so was hoping this could work for us too! I met a lady the other day who put her husband on Slim Fast and she became preggers after months of trying, so might slip a bit of that in his tea now and again!

Cath, when are you back from NY? I have an order to make from you please, a birthday pressie for a friend of mine who lives in Dublin - can you deliver there? If not I could always take them over personally!   I hope you are having a lovely break.

Liz, I hope you had a really lovely birthday. Sounds like Faith was a very very good girl in the restaurant. James is a nightmare unless we go somewhere with a play centre - not many places like that around unfortunately. We have a spare room if you and your DH want to stay for Greg's party. That offer goes to everyone else too - we also have 2 more spare rooms which are full up of rubbish at the mo, but we could clear them out. Just send me a message if anyone is interested.

Rivka, well done on looking after your little hedgehog so well. I hope you are not going to be too upset when he leaves you in the spring. Sounds like you are doing a good job - a really natural mum! 

Cleo, hope you enjoyed your day at Clarice House. That is on my birthday list. I understand they do evening sessions there, where you get admission, pool, spa, sauna etc, a meal and two treatments, but don't get to keep the slippers and robe, and it is a bit cheaper at £50 per person. I have only been once but it was lovely there. Sorry about the smell thing. My nan lost her smell when a gas boiler blew up in her face. I hope it returns soon. It would be a blessing for me some days with the amount of trumping going on here! (sorry TMI, I hope you all don't get the wrong impression of my hubby!)

Emma, I have sent you a message. Sorry to hear you are feeling down again. I am so like you, when I am worried about something I go into self destruction mode, eating and drinking too much when I know I should be doing the opposite to resolve the situation. 

Debs, you are probably not reading this, but hope you are okay. We are all here for you when you feel up to coming back on.

Louie, sorry AF is messing you around. Try not to be jealous of your mother in law with her grandchildren. She will love your kids as much as the others I am sure, and they will be worth waiting for. Keep your chin up, you will get there, it just may take longer than normal! I think we will all appreciate our children more than those who can have them at a drop of a hat, and as they say, good things are worth waiting for!

Samonthemoon, glad you had a good time at the hen night! Sounds like you had a really good night. Shame we have to suffer the hangover the next day!

Sam, hang on in there hun, 13 weeks does not sound too long. Once Christmas is over you will be so much nearer. When is it that you will be finding out the sex? Can't wait to find out!!

Sorry to have missed some of you out. My mum has just phoned and asked me if I am okay as I did not seem very happy today - she really takes the biscuit!! Arggghhhh!!!

Take care everyone, and see you all soon.

Julia xxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Emma, you know I also feel the same about mentioning DS. I can totally understand where you are coming from, but everyone on this board is lovely and I am sure they don't mind us talking about our children. (please put me straight if I am wrong!!)

Shelley, try not to despair about only losing a pound. It is a pound in the right direction, and you never know when you will have a good week, it may take until next week for the weight loss to start. I often found that if I was bad it would not show up for two or three days, so the last few days of your being good this week will show on the scales next week. Hang on in there. If you saw a pound of fat on a plate you would be impressed. A pound does not sound much but it looks it when you see how much it actually is.

Julia xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Just a quicky from me as I have not long got home and need to make tea but just wanted to say Em  , i agree with Sam and have no problem about you mentioning your ds at all - he's a part of your life and you shouldn't have to feel you have to avoid mentioning him.
Also Julia - so sorry to hear about your Mum.  Hope you are OK  
Bye for now,
Rachel.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Shelley, meant to say, good luck with the medium tomorrow. Did you say it was Maureen Flynn? Let me know how you get on, she has been in the paper for ages now and I have been wanting to go - might take my bloody mother along and hopefully that might cheer her up!!  Don't be scared, they never tell you anything really horrible. Good luck xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Shelley - a pound is good hun - did you know a pound in weight equates to 3500 calories? so thats how many you have lost   i think you should see it as a positive hun - besides 1-2 pound a week is a good amount, it means you will keep it off, when you loose 5-7 a week i dont think thats healthy. I think you should give yourself a pat on the back and stick with it, not that you need to cos you are B E A UTIFUL (in the words of Bruce Almighty!!!)  

Sorry if i offended anyone asking about ds but i was concerned - its very hard to get things politically correct on here - i know when i do the quiz night you cant talk about this and that and i was worried about upsetting you, thank you for your understanding  

Julia - im sorry about your mum, that must be very hard on all of you, and it seems such a shame that she is behaving in a way that upsets you. Is it all down to her illness do you think? i know our parents can get crabby after a certain age!!! It would be so much nicer if you could just enjoy each others company hun, but i think even though it wound you up that she rung asking if you were ok today, at least she noticed hun! sorry to say it but my mum never really notices if im off with her or feeling down - it all goes over her head! Hope things improve for you  

Sam - thank you, i am aware that you dont say much about baby but it would be totally accepted on here because we have been on this journey with you and he/she is going to be so precious to you - as for me im so happy for you, and long to here all the nice bits, its been an uphill struggle for you Sam, you have shared so much worry with us, i think now your entitled to share some good bits.........please  

Right im must be away to me bed........last night without dh for a week, (its a snore free zone tonight!)

Take care all
Emms xxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

8th Nov - Cathie Hols to New York New York









10th Nov - Liz 30th!!









12th Nov - Tricksy scan & E2 blood test 

14th Nov - Piepig Mr Boto follow up appt 

16th Nov - JoJo's 21 week scan    

17th Nov - Cleo's birthday









21st Nov - Julia's birthday









23rd Nov - Tricksy e/c 

26th Nov - Cleo Consultant appt 

30th Nov - 2nd Dec - Emma & Tom's weekend away









7th Dec - Loui e/c 

8th Dec - Gregs birthday party & our Xmas meet























10th Dec - Loui e/t 

24th Dec - Loui test date   

1st Jan - Debs birthday









2nd Feb - Sam's Baby Due 

9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay 

12th Feb - Emma's birthday









14th Feb - Shelley/Greg restart tests with Dr Marfleet 

19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









29th Mar - Baby JoJo due 

10th April - Faith's 1/st birthday









14th April - Tricksy's birthday









April 2008 - Shelley starts treatment 

7th May - Lisa's Birthday









27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv 

2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

wooooooo hooo i managed to bring our dates forward without messing it up, Tricksy you taught me well, even after i had a few vinos


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Just a quickie before i go to work

Emms - Just wanted to put my bit in here,  please don't think you can't talk about your son,  I feel exactly like everyone else on here and I thought the same as Sam that i mean't to say something about your son being so grown up but forgot to put it when i was doing all those personals...............sorry didn't want to make you feel horrible 

Tricksy - Thats great if you can do another Thursday/Friday shall we make some arrangements?  Hope you get your test results later it must be all ok or you would have heard - Keep me updated 

Julia - Sorry about your Mum it must be soooooooo hard for both of you i just cannot imagine how she/you must be feeling  

I proobably won't be able to post about the adoption meeting tonight as it doesn't finish till 9pm and then we've got to get home so i'll post Weds after work.
Excited and thinking of things to ask at the moment if anyone has any good questions for me to ask please let me know just hope i don't come home feeling like its toooooooo much hassle.........if you now what i mean 

Have a good day everyone
love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello everyone.

Thank you to those that replied to my ques about my delayed AF. I took your advice and phoned up ISIS and they also said not to worry. I'm glad that someone said that I should mention it at my baseline scan.

Emms - I'm sorry that none of us replied about your DS - I have a niece and nephew who are at a similar age and contemplating boarding school. I think that they and your ds are amazingly forward-thinking and focussed to ask to be in an environment where, although they'll miss you, they will have to work hard to get good grades. I so hope that when I have my own children that they will be as mature and bright as your ds  .

Shelley - lots of luck at the medium today. I hope that they provide you with lots of hope.

Julia -I'm sorry that you are so worried about your mum and the effect of her illness. Are there any local support groups that she can join to help her through this dreadful thing? Perhaps you could go along with her to give her moral support? And thank you for your kind words about my husband's mother and how she will treat our children when we have them. Your words meant a lot to me.

Lisa - good luck tonight.

Tricksy - I'm glad that your body is producing lots of follies. I am sending you some follie fertiliser... . Is your next scan tomorrow? What dose of puregon are you on?

Thank you to those that have sent responses about a possible Christmas get-together at the Officer's Club in Colchester. I think, though, that with some of you already meeting up for Gregg's party in Dec, and with other people having lots of other party committments that I shall step down from trying to get somthing organised for December. I am happy, however, to pick things up again in January, to try and organise a party post-Christmas/Ner Year blues. What does everyone think to that? I really would love the opportunity to meet you all, and I know that Samonthemoon and Rachel (the other newbies) would also love to meet everyone too. Perhaps the venue should be more towards Ipswich? What does eveyone think?

Loui


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi girls,

Loui~ Sounds good to me for the new year hunny, and if it could be closer to ipswich then that would be fab   Really would love to meet everyone. Not long now b4 you can start growing all ur lovely follies   

Lisa~ Good luck for the adoption meeting tonight hunny    

Em~ I'm fine with u talking about ur DS hunny   Sorry if i'm being stupid.... it takes me ages to catch up.... how have you brought ur dates forward Do u mean you've brought ur tx forward?? If so when r u doing it as i'd be interested to know   P.S: I love bruce almighty!! 

Julia~   I feel ur frustration hunny, when someone we love is poorly it's hard to see them almost giving up when all u want is to make the most of every second. Hope it improves soon for you hunny  

Piepig~ Good luck for ur appt tomorrow hunny   

Well i had my CD2 tests back yesterday: 
                                                        E2~ 107
                                                        FSH~ 6.0

I know the FSH is fine and acctually gone down from 6.4 so thats good, i'm not sure how good the E2 is though She said it was within normal range but could anyone tell me if it's a good result or not? Prob just worrying for nothing but u know how it is  

Hi to everyone i missed    
Sam xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Samonthemoon - great news for your fsh and e2. E2 is estradiol and together with fsh it helps the dr's evaluate the potential ability of your ovaries to respond to the ivf drugs. It also provides info that helps them decide on the right dosage and regime of stimms for you. Whilst stimming they will check your levels of e2 - the higher the level the greater number of eggs they may collect. Hope this helps.
I'm glad that you tihnk at Jan meet sounds like a good idea. Have you any suggestions of where we could go closer to Ipswich?

Loui


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi girls,

SamM - I think both your numbers sound great.  You have no worries there.

Julia - I am so sorry about your mum. Is the depression/mood swings linked?  My dad died of a brain related illness and in his last two years his personality totally changed (which was linked with his illness).  It wasn't so much that he had mood swings but he basically retreated into his own shell and the man we knew was lost well before he died.  Whatever the cause though it doesn't mean it is any easier for you to deal with so you have my sympathy.  As for me, we've decided not to find out the sex - so you will just have to wait until the birth!!!  Maybe nearer the time we will do a bit of a sweepstake yes?

Emma - I'm really glad you raised the subject of children/pregnancy on this board because it is always best for us to be very honest with each other.

Lisa - From my memory of the adoption meeting there really weren't a lot of questions to ask because they did cover everything so thoroughly.  At the meeting though, the way they talked was almost as though every single child going through their books had massive physical or mental problems (I think almost to put off those tht could easily be put off).  But when I talked to them afterwards they did explain that this isn't always the case, it is more a matter of what you are willing to take on/how long you are prepared to wait.  It is also worth asking what sort of age child you would be able to adopt.  I think my local authority didn't like to see more than a 40 year age gap between parent child meaning that if I had wanted a baby or very young child we would have had to apply soon.  Also don't forget about the length of time between treatment/applying for adoption.  You may want to ask about this or be very shrewd in who knows you are still ttc naturally - they will speak to your GP.

Shelley - I'm really sorry about your only loosing 1lb.  I know I would be very fed up too because dieting is such hard word.  Do they have different diet plans at weightwatcher ie low GI or something?  Hope you get some joy with the medium.

Jo - If you are reading then I see you have your big scan coming up soon.  Good luck with that.  Are you finding out the sex?

For all you ladies - why is it that men find the idea of adoption much harder?

Sam


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Sam2007~ Thanks for the reassurance on the bloods hunny   As for the adoption thing.... i can only say what i've picked up from my other half, It would seem that men have an idear in their heads that they need a biological child, a child that will carry on their gene pool. I think they find the idear of bringing up someone elses child hard to get their heads round at first..... BUT i have no doubt that there are men out there that will eventually come round to the idear and realise that they can raise this child and love it as their own even if it's not biologically theirs. Unfortunatlly some men will never be able to accept that they can't have their own child and will not be able to face raising a child that is not theirs. Us women on the other hand i think are more adapt to the idear of adoption as we have what i can only describe as aching arms.... the need to have a baby in our arms to love and cherish as our own.

Sorry if i've babled sam    wish u never asked!!

Loui~ No idear on where to have the ipswich meet as i don't go there very often..... only to shop   Thank you also for the bloods info hunny   Will try and think about pos venues too  

Sam xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

Julia - so sorry about your mum being poorly in this way   I do see where you'r ecoming from, my dad had cancer and he was very depressed for a long time, it was extremely difficult for him and for mum and us, and you really hardly know what to do ... Just tell her when she is in her good moods how much you love her, and I hope so much she manages to get better psychologically.

Lisa - good luck tonight! 

Sam - I wanted to say I realise you're being very sensitive talking about your baby and I do appreciate it, I don't mind hearing about your pg and baby because I'm glad for you but thanks for being such a pal about it.

Emma - I want to join the others in saying I'm happy for you to talk about your son, but it's just that I have no experience of having a child, not to mention so grown up, so I don't want to say anything in case I say something stupid   it sometimes happened to me that I'd say something to someone (even some friends) about their child and will get the reaction of 'what do you know, you have not got children', so I guess I'm once bitten twice shy on this one ...

Tricksy - hope the lining thickens, grow folllies grow!    Glad you had that chat at ISIS, you need to feel comfortable because so much depends on thier getting it right.

Liz - glad you had such a good outing with Faith. She's a sweetie!

Shelley - at least you've lost some weight, and I'm sure you're doing well (I don't think you need to lose that much anyway, after I saw you!)

Sam - glad fsh is as should be, I don't know a lot about your tx   but wish you success

Hello everyone I missed, sorry!

Rivka x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

SamM - no hunny tx hasnt been brought forward - i meant the list


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hello everyone i wanted to do some more personals but to be honest i really cant be bothered sorry hope u all dont mind,well today !!!!!! hum well what can i say apart from im a beliver the medium was fantastic and said things that no one would no ,my nan came through ,and straight away the baby thing was said before anything else ,and she also said about a baby on the other side,meaning a miscaridge but as far as i no i have not had one ,but the lady that done my card reading said the same straight away ,but im glad my nan come through ,its made me feel abit at ease ,but abit freaked out ,i would defo have it done again and i highly recomend her .her name is maureen flynn.there was so much she said it was amazing.i really hope people dont mind me talking about this and i hope i dont upset anyone sorry if i have.think i really need to start to chill out about all this fertillity stuff (easy said than done)but to be honest if i dont then nothing will ever work ,and i dont want to really do this but i may have a brake from here for a bit ,as i find myself reading everyones progress and what people are doing and it makes my head go into over load and i find myself getting stressed by what other people are doing ,dont think i will beable to keep away for long but think it may do me some good,so pls dont think bad off me but so much has been happening for me that i feel i need to come away from it all im really sorry,bet i wont beable to keep away ,love u guys and i so want u all (oldies) to come to gregs party so pls dont think that i dont im really looking forward to seeing u all ,i hope u all understand  i really do.
julia if u want maureens num send me a pm and i will give it to u,take care everyone  i will pop in now and then.love u all lots .shelley.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Shelley - my heart goes out to you, it really does  . It sounds like you have made a good plan, to just sit back a while from this FF because it can't do you any good hearing everyone's news . Please think positively, that you are taking a break from work to re-balance your life to prepare yoursef for becoming a mummy next year . You are young and still have so much time on your side that you don't need to worry about some of the things that other's, myself included have to worry about (old eggs). As I said before, I have taken a two year career break to conceive and I am determined that it will happen. For the first few months I floundered and couldn't put myself into the right frame of mind. I cried and yelled a lot of the time, particularly after coming home from the shops where I had seen mothers smoking in front of their young children, but worse than that, they were hitting their kids for misbehaving . I want so desparately to be a mummy and seeing these poor kids being mistreated was the last straw. I felt like reporting their mum's but I realised that I was over-reacting. Instead, I got myself together, removed myself from the people that weren't supportive or sensitive to my needs and joined a gym (Clarice House). There I met an amazing bunch of (older) women who were in their 50's+ who have supported me and allowed me to talk to them about my fears. One even gave me (very) cheap reflexology every week and allowed me to talk whenever I needed to. What I am saying is this, find another outlet for your frustrations if you can, be it long walks with your beautiful dog , a part-time job (God knows how much we all need the money when we are undergoing treatment at our own cost) or a new hobby. I have just started scrap-booking through a friend, where you display all your treasured photo's in photo albums, where each page has a theme that you have created by adding a coloured background card, treasured words and pictures found on the internet or from cards from friends. It sounds quite boring, but believe me, it wiles away the long and lonely hours at home alone. Please know that you are not alone. PM me if you want to talk to me or meet up for a dog walk (I walk my 2 labs for an hour every day).   
Loui xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

Hope everyone is ok.  Update on last nights adoption meeting

Went to the adoption meeting last night at Chelmsford,  There were about 25 other couples there (which really surprised me)  they did a long talk about the ins and outs of adoption which was really upsetting when you hear the horrific start to life some kiddies have   there was also a couple that had adopted their to answer questions which was good,  it took them 3 years from the start to finish. There are lots of negatives though there are no babies available,  most of the children have physical disabilities, learning disabilities or sexual abuse and she said a percentage have all three     they also are looking for people that can take children 5 years and over, ethnic minority, siblings groups of 3 or more etc.........the list goes on!!!  We have decided now to look into private agencies and see whether theres any difference.  

love Lisa xxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

A really quickie, again, I'm afraid. We are away this weekend and I HAVE to do some ironing, i have no clothes to wear tomorrow   

Julia - I'm so sorry that you are having a tough time with your Mum, its so hard isn't it. Try and keep your chin up xxx

Lisa - I'm glad that it was enlightening last night, if not what you wanted to hear. I think that the private ones would be a good avenue to explore as well. Keep in touch xx

Shelley - I know that your finding it hard at the moment, don't disappear hun, you know you won't be able to stay away, everyone is abandoning us at the moment  

Em - thanks for your text xxx 

Lisa - thanks for your text too   hows your smell?? 

Everyone else -hope that your all ok and staying warm  

I had my scan today and its ok'ish. I am getting lots of follies, which is good, still 5 on the right and now 7 on the left, but my lining is still too thin, its about 3mm. I asked Fiona if there was anything I could do it thicken it up and apparently not, its just a waiting game. They are keeping me on 450 Puregon and I don't have to worry about getting any from Calea as I can get it from Isis. I have also asked for smaller vials as you get an extra 100 in each vial so I'm hoping to eek it out as much as poss, as extra jab doesn't bother me if it saves me money   I'm back for another scan on Friday afternoon so fingers crossed my lining starts to do its stuff!

Ok gotta go or I'll never get the ironing done.

Lots of Love to you all

Tricksy xx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Tricksy - I'll be keeping my fingers crossed that your lining thickens up nicely - I'm sure it will do as you have never had a problem before.  When your follies get a bit bigger you will start producing a lot more oestrogen and this is when you will see the difference.  BTW I think there are things that can be done to possibly help thicken lining eg Viagra - obviously the ISIS don't think it is necessary.

Shelley - Compared to some of us on here you are relatively new to IF and I really do believe that somethings it is harder to deal with in the beginning then it is when you have been there 5+ years.  I don't know why this is but it certainly was the case for me.  I mean I took my first IVF failure a lot harder than I did my last.  Not sure if this was because I was numb by that time or if I just didn't have alot of hope.  I do think though when you actually get to start treatment you will be able to feel more positive.  Hopefully it isn't far off for you.  I think you took a long break from the board once didn't you Tricksy?

Lisa - I am sorry the adoption meeting was a bit disheartening.  Do you think they were being pessimistic when they said that all the children had these disabilities.  Surely there are some children out there whose parents just can't cope and hand them over?  From my studies though, unfortunately it was the private agencies that had the "harder to place" children.  The LA pass on the children they are unable to place to private agencies.  But maybe that is not true of all.  I know there is a good website online somewhere which actually advertise the children available.  Certainly when I was looking on there I felt there were children that I could cope with.

Sam


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Em~ Complete misunderstanding on my part there!      that'll teach me for skimming through 

Tricksy~ Sending u lot's of     for a nice thick lining and some yummy follies hunny  

Lisa~   It all sounds very daunting hunny, well done for not being scared off though and i hope that a private agency will bring more joy. 

Shelley~   Would hate to see u go but i understand the need for a break, we'll all be here when ur ready hunny  

Loui~ Hows it all going hunny??

Well we have our nxt appt on friday and i'm just excited about it all now. Were going away for the wkend too so i really can't wait for that!! Off to brighton to the hotel pelirocco again.... it's a fab hotel v cool and very indie, my fave hotel ever   

Sam xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello Ladies

Well, sorry I have not posted for a while but here goes, sorry in advance if I miss anyone  

Shelley - I know what you mean about the medium, I had a reading a few months ago and found comfort in her words, stangly she picked up my gramps and an empty pram as well as a baby boy she said - which I found qute up setting as had ICSI BFP in 2006 so I linked to this although lost at 5 weeks so the sex would not be known - but hey this is not science and I understand some people think this is  ) but Shelley if you find comfort in it then thats cool. I am sorry you will not be on so much but completely understand and DH says this too me as sometimes coming on here upsets me further and I do not stop thinking about TTC but I always get draged back    Seriously though do what you need to do but remember there are always people here for you   

Cleo - how's the nose, any smell back yet? Must be so hard and effecting your taste buds too? Hope you get better soon. Good luck with your appointment too.

Julia - So sorry to hear about your Mum it must be so hard dealing with it and also finding the situation so frustrating!!! Illness does really strange things to people I hope she learns to enyjoy her time and make it special for you all   I also think it is so sad how so many are effected by the C word another cruel part of life  

Reikilisa - sounds like things are moving full steam ahead. It must be so dauning thinking of what these little ones go through when alls they want it someone to love them unconditionally and look after them but would worry me how this had effected them. Please keep us informed as this is something I am interested to learn about, good luck and I hope whatever you decide it is not too long to wait  

Angel10 - Sorry you have been feeling so low lately - such a roller coaster isn't it   I just wanted to confirm what the others said about DS I also read and thought wow how grown up and I felt sad for you as I can see how and why you would not want him to go, his you baby and you think they will be under your feet 24/7 till at least 18 (these days more like 30   ) so must be hard (hope you are reading that how I mean it) I do not mind you talking about him as he is apart of your life  

Sam2007 - Glad the pg is going well. Although I admit I find anyone being pg hard to deal with but it is life I have to get over it!!! I am glad after the hard hard times you have had that you got your dream and it does give us all hope it CAN happen. I personnally appreciate how sweet you all are about what you say and do not want you to not share with us - it is just somedays are harder than others - I hope that makes sense and comes across how it is meant  

Pigpie - I am not sure if you are reading but if you are I hope that your appointment wnet OK and has given you some answers and a step closer to tx    

Loui - January meet sounds good, near Ipswich is fine too, not sure where to go though as do not know the area very well. Sounding good for your tx too    


Liz - Glad you had a good birthday and you enjoyed your meal  

Tricksy - sounds like it is all going well, sending loads of      for that lining to be nice and thick and loads of lovely eggs.     For egg collection, not long now  

Rivka- your prickly little friend sounds like he has settled in lovely - wishing I could sleep all winter  

Samonthemoon - sounds like things are progressing nicely for you too. Please can you remind me, are you looking to start in Jan.

Cath - hope you are OK, back from New York - all spent out Hope the backs OK  

Rachel - hope you are ok  

Has anyone heard from Livvy lately - can not see posts from her for a while or am I just missing them

Well from me my period seems to be lasting longer than ever, DH goes for bloods this week then just a swab for me and he has to do the business into that silly little pot and do the mercy run with it in my bra   Half tempted to ask him to do in in the car park outside so it is REALLY freah but not sure he would be up for that   Takes about 2 wks for the HIV and Hep to come back so will start chasing end of the month get the results to the ISIS and get a consultation booked - getting really excited to get going now, wish I could start now but sadly it does not work like that as we all know  

Stil struggling to come to terms with SIL being pg again turns my stomach everytime but as DH says it is harsh but you just have to deal with it - Gonna be a lot of   along the way but next year I WILL be pg and going through it with her PMA, PMA, PMA!!!

Hope I have not missed anyone, sorry if I have  

Take care ladies 

LOL Spangle xxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Spangle~ Yep i start D/R on jan 6th although might be 2nd due to my af coming 4 days early this month?? When we had our hiv tests ect at isis it only took 2 days to get the results back!!! Was very impressed with that! If you had them done through them too i'm sure they'll be back quite quickly  

Sam xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Sam

I asked the ISIS to write to my GP who agreed to do this - did not want to pay extra £260 for bloods for me and DH on top of the £5K plus the ICSI will cost. When I had my bloods the nurse said it could take 10 dys to two weeks I assumed this was some kind of incubation thingy??  

Hoping to have an appotinment ASAP so I can start ringing around to find out if I can save money there, from what I have heard ou can save hundreds doing that only thing is I need the is it HSG / HCG injections this time and I am guessing these will be expensive.

LOl Spangle xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Evening all. Blimey you lot can chat for England! I spent an hour or so last night trying to catch up but didn't have time to post and have just spent another half hour catching up on what has been posted since then!!!

Had a fab time in New York. The chocolate show gave me some good ideas but didn't keep us away from the shops for too long  and my credit cards are now taking a well earned break. We walked for miles and miles and miles which I didn't think would be possible this time last week but it has done my back the power of good. It justified my new addiction to Starbucks holiday gingerbread (a ginger cake with cream cheese topping) and I'm so much better that the chiro doesn't need to see me for another 2 weeks instead of the 2 days we were expecting it to be. It's SOOO nice being able to move freely again. 

Lisa - I'm glad you went to the adoption meeting and have a good idea of what will happen now. I hope the private agencies are able to give you more options. 

Julia - really sorry to read about your mum. It must be so hard for you to see her like this. Sending you a massive  

Tricksy - how are you doing with the stims? Looks like you have a good number of follies. Good idea with the smaller vials to help get a little bit extra. 

Rivka - hello. How are you doing hon? You should definitely go to New York. You'd love it. There's so much to see and do.

Cleo - losing your sense of smell is odd, has it improved? It's probably a head cold or an allergy as someone said but if you're worried it could be worth seeing the doc about just to put your mind at rest.

Shelley - don't stay away for long. 

Em - sorry you're having a rough time of it.    I'm ok with you talking about your son. He's a major part of your life and that's what we talk about on here. Hope things have improved for you this week. 

Oh poop I've managed to loose track of you all which is   I'll put it down to jet lag for the moment, I think my brain is still somewhere over the Atlantic. I've been run off my feet since I got back and am having major dizzy spelly where I feel like I'm on a boat which aren't helping either. With a slightly delayed af as well I was wondering if there was another reason than tiredness but thankfully (after having had xrays last week which I wouldn't have done if I'd thought there was any chance I could be pg) the witch turned up today. She must have just decided to give me a break whilst I was away  

Sorry to those I've missed - I'll go through the posts again in the morning and see if I fare any better then. 

take care

Cathie x


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Spangle - Yes I do totally understand what you are saying because I have been there.  And I admire your honestly for being able to tell me, it actually makes me feel LESS awkward when I know that everyone is being honest.  It is probably harder for you newbies to the thread because you didn't get to know me when I was struggling to conceive.  I cannot even believe I am where I am today because only 8 months or so ago I was posting on the "Deciding and Accepting..." thread.  Re the HCG injections, I thought these were quite "cheap" when compared to the other drugs (ie Puregon).

SamM - Think my blood tests took about two weeks - think this is called the NHS!!!!  I remember being worried they wouldn't be back in time but in the even the clinic said as long as they had a copy of the results by the time of EC it would be OK.  Have a good weekend.

Cathie - So glad you had a good break in New York.  When do you start with treatment now?

Re Livvy - No I don't think she has been on for a while.  Nor the new Cathy.  Hope they are OK.  Probably just struggling to keep up with this busy thread!!!

Sam


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Spangle~ At ISIS the pregnyl 10,000iu trigger shot is £15.... is it the trigger shot ur on about?? If so then it's really relitively cheap ( compared to all the other drugs!! ) Don't blame u for saving some money hun! No incubation i don't think?!?! 

Sam~ Yep i guess that is what known as the NHS!!   Will have a fab wkend ta   

Sam xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi girls,

just a couple of personals:

Loui - no problems about the December meet as I had guessed it would be a bit of a nightmare to sort out a date we could all make it but am definitely on for the Jan meet - don't know Ipswich at all though (have only been in Colchester a year) so can't recommend anywhere.  Also hadn't picked up that you were off work completely on a career break, lucky thing - my job is pretty stressful and I am very envious and sure that it will help you get pg.

Lisa - sorry that the adoption meeting didn't go so well but there are other options you can look at if the private agencies are no different - my sister actually sent a text to me today to suggest adopting a baby from Korea - she had apparently seen a programme on it (she watches lots of satelite tv!) and it is a good place to adopt from - not sure why.  Anyway we're not quite at the stage yet we're looking into adoption (although have talked about it and will try to adopt if the IVF doesn't work)  but can ask her if you like? I guess it depends though upon how you feel about adopting a child from another culture and I think there are extra costs involved.

Tricksy - hope the womb lining thickens up     for you!

Cathie - glad you had a good holiday - mine is coming up soon (going to Thailand and Cambodia on Sunday) and can't wait! 

Anyway time for bed, 

Rachel.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Lisa - I'm sorry that you came away from the adoption meeting feeling disheartened. Hopefully a private clinic will give you more encouraging words.

Cleo - how is your sense of smell now?

Cath - I'm glad that you had a fab time in NY and that your back is not giving you so much trouble.

Spangle - I'm sorry that you have got to contend with your SIL's pregnancy and baby. I had it out recently with my SIL about how jealous I am with her 2 boys and explained how her words and actions sometime upset me. She now understands me more and we have a better relationship because she now (ocassionally) remembers what we are going through.

Tricksy - I found that I could get puregon over £100 cheaper per 9001iu vial elsewhere. I don't know how much smaller vials would be though. PM me if you want the phone number of the pharmacy that I have gone through. They sent the vials out at 5pm and they arrived (guaranteed) before 1pm the next day.

Loui


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Loui - thanks for the info about the Puregon. I know/knew that we could get them cheaper elsewhere as Lisa bought her drugs from another pharmacy and saved herself quite a bit of money, but, Isis were funny with her asking for prescription. The reasons that we didn't get our drugs from outside Isis is that I was on 200 Puregon last time and due to my fsh levels they have upped it this time to 450  the maximum dosage. If I had to buy the drugs in one go, as I would have to as Isis wouldn't give me each vial of puregon on a seperate prescription it would of come to xx amount of £'s and possibly having vials left over that I can't return and can't do anything with. So I have bought a weeks worth of Puregon from Isis and I can buy the extra's one at a time, hopefully saving money as I don't think that I will stay on 450 for the whole cycle. Its a gamble as it may end up costing us more in the long run but for ease and hassle factor its worth it for us as we are not sure on my drug levels.

Rachel - Lucky you going to Thailand and Cambodia. We went to Vietnam and Cambodia last Christmas and New Year, you will have an amazing time. Cambodia is an amazing country but have tissues ready. I have never experienced such emotions when I have visited anywhere. What happened in Cambodia under Pol Pot is horrendous and when you see it (you really have to) its heart breaking. I think that about 75% of the population is under 25 as Pol Pot killed them all. Every single person you see in Cambodia has been affected by it. If you go to Phomn Pehn you must go to S21 and the Killing Fields but be prepared to cry buckets and feel emotionally drained. When Simon and I left we couldn't talk, its unreal what happened out there in our lifetime  Are you going to Angkor Wat? If you can go at Sunset and Sunrise, two totally different feelings. Again we just walked around with our mouths wide open! remember to take something to cover your shoulders, although a lot of people don't its just respectful to do so. I wory my Timberlands around the temples, its so much better as the ground is really uneven. The is a coffee shop in Seam Reap called the Blue Pumpkin, its lovely  I'll try and put a couple of pics up for you. We went to Bangkok on our way and did a lightening tour of the town in a day!! Oh i am dead jealous, I could talk about Vietnam and Cambodia for hours!! We took over 4000 photos between us when we went


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Ladies,

I thought I would just copy you in an email that I was sent by a friend who was adopting from abroad when I was at the point of trying to decide between adoption and another go at IVF. Just a little bit of info for anyone that is keeping their options open.

Sam

_"Okay if you wanted to go down the Intercountry Adoption route the first thing is to decide which country you'd like to adopt from. The DfES manages IC adoption applications and their website has a number of fact sheets on different countries. Check those out first as each country has its' own rules and regulations regarding the age, marital status, religion, etc. If you wanted a Caucasian child then your best bet would probably be Russia or the US, both are fairly well-trodden paths, and I think Russia is number 2 on the league table of British IC adoptions, next to China. The US is an option also, but I believe it to be an expensive route. It won't surprise you to learn that there are lots of support groups: OASIS, the Intercountry Adoption Centre, UKAO (which is a yahoo group: UK Adoption Overseas), and you'll find that each country has its' own yahoo group and\or association. We're members of CACH (Children Adopted from China). We chose China because it's a well-trodden path. Of the 350 or so IC adoptions applications that the DfES handles each year, about 125 of those are for China. It's also a very bureaucratic system which the Chinese government oversees, (not individual lawyers as elsewhere) and at the beginning that felt like a good thing. When we started it was also very quick and up until the summer of last year referrals were coming in seven or eight months after DTC (Documents to China). Now it's more like 16 months which is more than a little depressing. I believe that an adoption from Russia takes somewhere between six and eighteen months and probably about a year on average. If you did decide on Russia you'd have to go twice: once to meet your child(ren) and again to finalise the adoption.

I know you can adopt from Lithuania, and possibly from the Ukraine. The Romanian authorities closed their doors to IC adoption some years ago. (And that was a tragedy for the children as conditions have improved little since the early 90s). And Kazakhstan is increasingly popular (!). But we're talking very small numbers - less than 10 a year.

I wouldn't know how much it costs to adopt from Russia, but I can tell you that you'll have to pay for your IC Home Study Assessment, (unlike a domestic one), and LAs charge pretty much what they like, but the usual rate seems to be about 4k. In addition, you'll have lawyers fees, travel costs and you'll probably find that there are local fees to be paid as well. We're expecting our Chinese adoption to cost us about 10K in total. (The Chinese levy a $3000 orphanage fee).

You may find that not all Russian 'orphans' are in fact orphans, and some will have living parents, who simply couldn't afford to look after them. In other countries, China most obviously, the children are abandoned by their parents (because of the one child policy and the preference for boys), and all links with the birth family are lost.

What are the differences between IC and domestic adoption?

1. Younger children. If you went to the US you could adopt a child at birth. In Russia your child will probably be between six months to a year. In the UK most children in care are over 4 years. (And they often come in family groups).
2. Institutions aren't good for children and IC adoptees often exhibit developmental delays as a consequence of the lack of care they received as babies. However, because they tend to be younger, they don't come with a prolonged history of neglect and abuse.The point here is that IC adoptions rarely fail, whereas the same can not be said for domestic ones. 
3. You'll see less of your social worker if you adopt from overseas! Social services tend to leave you alone more.
4. If you adopt domestically, you'll probably be encouraged to have contact with the birth parents, which depending on the circumstances may or may not be something you want to deal with.
5. IC adoptees sometimes have undiagnosed health problems, but there are doctors here that specialise and can help. (Russia has quite a high incidence of HIV and foetal alcohol syndrome, btw).

It took us six months to complete our Home Study and we waited six months to start. So it was a year to Panel. Then our papers spent six months at the DfES being processed - ever so slowly - and now they are sitting in an in-tray in Beijing marked 'Pending'. So it's taken us nearly two years to get to this stage and if we're very lucky we may have our daughter by this time next year, (we are DTC June 06). So almost three years in total. A long time, but I think our timelines have been pretty average. If you found that your LA was willing to start your Home Study immediately you should be able to get through the UK end in a year. So if you had a sailing wind and a sympathetic SW you might be able to finalise an adoption from Russia in two years." 
 _


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone

Wow, Sam that is so interesting. Thanks for posting that, I am sure everyone will find it very useful. It makes me want adopt a couple of children, especially as they have come from such deprived conditions.

Tricksy, your photos are amazing! Sounds like you had a wonderful time, hope you have a great trip Rachel. 

Hope everyone is okay. I have now decided to try and stick to a low GI diet, and day one (yesterday) went well, so hopefully I can stick to it. Having PCOS, this is the best diet for me, and is the only diet that has worked for me in the past. so hopefully my ticker will be moving in the next few weeks. Shelley, hope you have a good week this week at WW. Have you got a monthly pass? I bought one which I am going to try and cancel, but I think it runs until the end of November or December, so you can have it if you want, and hopefully you can save a bit of money.

Cathie, hope you are recovered from the jetlag. Great news that your back is better. I am so jealous of your trip, I would love to go to New York. 

Have a nice day everyone. 

Julia xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

16th Nov - JoJo's 21 week scan    

17th Nov - Cleo's birthday









21st Nov - Julia's birthday









23rd Nov - Tricksy e/c 

26th Nov - Cleo Consultant appt 

30th Nov - 2nd Dec - Emma & Tom's weekend away









7th Dec - Loui e/c 

8th Dec - Gregs birthday party & our Xmas meet























10th Dec - Loui e/t 

24th Dec - Loui test date   

1st Jan - Debs birthday









2nd Feb - Sam's Baby Due 

9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay 

12th Feb - Emma's birthday









14th Feb - Shelley/Greg restart tests with Dr Marfleet 

19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









29th Mar - Baby JoJo due 

10th April - Faith's 1/st birthday









14th April - Tricksy's birthday









April 2008 - Shelley starts treatment 

7th May - Lisa's Birthday









27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv 

2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay 



Thought that I would bring the list up.

Debs - How did it go yesterday with Mr Boto?? Hope it was ok xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sam - that is a facinating email. I'm going to have a look at dfc's website xx

think this may be a handy link for people http://www.dfes.gov.uk/intercountryadoption/index.shtml


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=120168.new#new


----------

